# What the..... lone wolf???



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

https://www.lonewolfcustomgear.com


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Right !!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just going to make an already overpriced stand even more overpriced by offering"custom" stands


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Weird, I thought they were the competition.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well what has me scratching my head is Andre sold “lone wolf hunting products” in like 2005.

Now this is “lone wolf custom gear”.

Did lone wolf hire them as contractors or are they trying to pull some funny business with the name?

I guess we will find out shortly..


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bejayze said:


> Weird, I thought they were the competition.



Sounds like they may be pulling the plug on XOP?


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I seen this as well, curious to see what they have going on...


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

maybe they still own the "custom gear" name....the official lone wolf website is 'lone wolf hunting products. com'


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice fake picture, Andre doesnt shoot deer that small...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Red Eye 81 said:


> View attachment 6700957
> View attachment 6700959


They are using the original lone wolf logo.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> Nice fake picture, Andre doesnt shoot deer that small...



If it’s fake we will find out next week


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

They are both on the ATA floor plan:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

So is XOP...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Odd...


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

the technical support button leads me to believe that there may be some type of cell cam in the works????


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Are those XOP or LW tree stands in that pic. I can’t tell. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Hudsy said:


> Are those XOP or LW tree stands in that pic. I can’t tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look new and mighty thin. New material? New casting process?

Interesting...


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Trail cams and saddle gear is what I’m hearing


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Seems sketchy to me.

Never seen anyone strap a deer to a tree stand before.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

NYyotekiller said:


> Seems sketchy to me.
> 
> Never seen anyone strap a deer to a tree stand before.


Unless the tree stand was so expensive they couldn't afford a pack: grin:

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I can tell you that I called Lone Wolf to talk to Jerod this week and was told he is no longer with the company. He was the owner of Lone Wolf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

well they been stagnate for awhile now.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Seems sketchy to me.
> 
> Never seen anyone strap a deer to a tree stand before.


Caped out head strapped to the stand, yes several times when you pack your prize out..... meat goes in pack 1st trip, stand and head the last trip.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

The casting on the stands in the pic is different than an Assault 2. 

Also note how the seats are covered up by the deer heads......more comfortable seat on the way as well?

Almost looks like an I-beam style climbing stick next to the bow too.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe they'll bring their bows back.
Beat the Beast at 6lbs????


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Hopefully a micro light stand with a seat will be in the works.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

maybe this is why a guy kept telling me to wait on buying a run n gun until after ata


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashleydacquisto/


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

Cody just uploaded a couple videos on YouTube this eeek about how to properly hand an XOP Vanish and Climber. Strange. Do they own XOP?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

leftee said:


> Maybe they'll bring their bows back.
> Beat the Beast at 6lbs????



The Lobo? I hope not.  Not very atttactive.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I told you run and gun guys to stay tuned a few weeks back. Andrae still owns the Lone Wolf name. And these new stands are for the run and gun guys. New cameras coming too. And Jared never owned Lone Wolf Jeff's dad bought it for them to run and Jared is the son in law. He has moved on to a new endeavor. Jeff is still running it. XOP is not owned by Andrae or Cody.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Boonerbrad said:


> I told you run and gun guys to stay tuned a few weeks back. Andrea still owns the Lone Wolf name. And these new stands are for the run and gun guys. New cameras coming too. And Jared never owned Lone Wolf Jeff's dad bought it for them to run and Jared is the son in law. He has moved on to a new endeavor. Jeff is still running it. XOP is not owned by Andrea or Cody.


Sweet. Super light small tree stand.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

There's obviously a big and faithful following of LW stands but why do you see so many for sale?


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

if they put some type of comfortable seat on the lone wolf alpha or xop air raid i will never buy another stand.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Posting so I can find this later. Gonna be looking for a lightweight run and gun setup for fall 2019...


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

trial153 said:


> well they been stagnate for awhile now.


I noticed the same, kind of odd.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

archer8030 said:


> There's obviously a big and faithful following of LW stands but why do you see so many for sale?


Probably because they actually hold thier value unlike most stands..


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Undercover Camera?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

baz77 said:


> Probably because they actually hold thier value unlike most stands..


I get that but if I own a piece of gear that meets and/or exceeds my expectations and is, in my opinion, the cat's meow, while would I sell it? I own several stands and would never sell the ones that I like the most. I have tried "new stuff" that didn't work for me but for the stuff that did, I want to hang on to that. I see so many glowing reviews of LW stands but the classifieds are flooded with them. Just didn't make sense to me. Oh well, is what it is.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

archer8030 said:


> There's obviously a big and faithful following of LW stands but why do you see so many for sale?


Imo, many people want to hunt mobile but many of them really do not have what it takes to do it. They buy the high $ lighter stuff and then sell it rather than leave it out. Carrying stuff in/out very often will wear you down and Its my opinion that more folks talk about doing it than actually do it on a regular basis. I certainly do it less than I did 8-10 years ago but may pick that pace up here soon for late season and for next year if I am able to keep up with my fitness training and get to my target body weight. Wish me luck....:wink:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I am all in for a sub 8lb stand somewhere between the size of an assault and alpha.


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

zap said:


> Imo, many people want to hunt mobile but many of them really do not have what it takes to do it. They buy the high $ lighter stuff and then sell it rather than leave it out. Carrying stuff in/out very often will wear you down and Its my opinion that more folks talk about doing it than actually do it on a regular basis. I certainly do it less than I did 8-10 years ago but may pick that pace up here soon for late season and for next year if I am able to keep up with my fitness training and get to my target body weight. Wish me luck....:wink:


That's a really good point. This was my first year trying the run and gun thing, after the first few setups I felt so out of shape, I'm sure anything downwind of me on my first sits smelled like a hot yoga studio lol. 

I'm glad I held off on a new stand this year, hoping to see something pretty cool get released.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

archer8030 said:


> There's obviously a big and faithful following of LW stands but why do you see so many for sale?


People buy because:

1. Light
2. Quiet
3. Built to last forever 
4. Easiest to hang and hang quietly 
5. They’re expensive so they’ve gotta be the best

Why people sell:

1. Carrying a stand and sticks every time in wears you down. Putting it up and down quietly everytime in and out wears you down even more. 
2. It takes a lot more effort each day in the woods
3. They are not in anyway shape or form comfortable when compared to anything millennium has to offer. 

I hope lonewolf comes out with a nice run and gun system. I love my hawk sticks and XOP air raid, but that’s still too much for me. And maybe I just don’t like deer hunting enough to suffer through it, but that system is about as good as it gets and I still hate doing it. It weighs too much, it’s too large, it’s too cumbersome, and it is miserable to be in past 3 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> People buy because:
> 
> 1. Light
> 2. Quiet
> ...


Good and honest assessment.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I never have felt uncomfortable in an alpha hang on or my alpha hand climber with the stock seats. I just stand half the time and I am fine with the way they are. YMMV.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

enkriss said:


> I am all in for a sub 8lb stand somewhere between the size of an assault and alpha.


Right on! An Alpha sized stand that weighs like an Assault.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

zap said:


> I never have felt uncomfortable in an alpha hang on or my alpha hand climber with the stock seats. I just stand half the time and I am fine with the way they are. YMMV.


Not all of us are Grand Torino Clint Eastwood tough either 

In all seriousness, I’ve ground through many all day sits in my air raid and after 3 hours I’m miserable. I can sit in a millennium all day, happy as a clam and ready for more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

zap said:


> Imo, many people want to hunt mobile but many of them really do not have what it takes to do it. They buy the high $ lighter stuff and then sell it rather than leave it out. Carrying stuff in/out very often will wear you down and Its my opinion that more folks talk about doing it than actually do it on a regular basis. I certainly do it less than I did 8-10 years ago but may pick that pace up here soon for late season and for next year if I am able to keep up with my fitness training and get to my target body weight. Wish me luck....:wink:


Honestly I've been hunting this way for over 10 years now. I don't even think about it anymore. And this year I hunted more days than ever I think. So you won't be seeing mine in the classys anytime soon. And if you do see it in the classys, beware, it is probably worn out. LOL.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> There's obviously a big and faithful following of LW stands but why do you see so many for sale?


Because folks see guys hunting bedding and being mobile like The Hunting Public and Hunting Beast guys who are very successful doing what they do. 
They don’t realize how much time and effort it takes to scout in the off season, and hunt mobile EVERY single time. 
To be honest there isn’t a very high percentage of hunters that can hunt whenever or as much as they want to. 
Guys buy a mobile setup and realize they simply don’t want to put forth the effort or simply don’t have the time to hunt that style. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Zaps spot on in his assessment of why you see so many mobile set ups for sale...Guys realize its easier with their climber and sell the mobile set ups. I'm big on hanging cheap stands to leave and bringing my steps in and out and using climbers for being mobile. I'm just not fast, quiet or confident enough to carry that stuff in and hang it fast enough for my liking and hate making the slightest noise so I hang stands ahead of time for added noise reduction and not having to pack 30+lbs in and out of the mountains every time. If I was hunting the midwest or other flat land, it wouldnt be an issue but you carry that crap up a mountain one time and you'll be looking for a better way and I'm in hella good shape.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

zap said:


> Imo, many people want to hunt mobile but many of them really do not have what it takes to do it. They buy the high $ lighter stuff and then sell it rather than leave it out. Carrying stuff in/out very often will wear you down and Its my opinion that more folks talk about doing it than actually do it on a regular basis. I certainly do it less than I did 8-10 years ago but may pick that pace up here soon for late season and for next year if I am able to keep up with my fitness training and get to my target body weight. Wish me luck....:wink:


That is a spot on analysis. I believe in the next two years there will be an absolute FLOOD of saddles, saddle platforms, xops and lone wolfs for sale all over the place. Right now its too damn easy for a guy to say they want to do it and get back out of it what they have in or more. $400 assassins? Guys buying saddles or predator platforms within minutes of them hitting the classifieds. Some goofball on here listed one with 4 sticks for $700, it said it sold if he got that people are dumber than even I couldve imagined. Running and Gunning and killing deer on public land is another "romanticized endeavor" that will not last forever. Guys thinking theyre gonna drag a 250lb frame out there and hump all that gear then hang it and rip it back down at 40+ years of age make me laugh. The amount of treestands I find on public says otherwise. Ive never known any other way, never had the access. To me, this is hunting, this is all I know. I get buddys who laugh at me doing the work and others are shocked the amount it takes to just see/kill deer period. Its not for anyone half in.

I do hope these cats have something cool.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

baz77 said:


> Probably because they actually hold thier value unlike most stands..


They do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Im.getting closer to 40 few more years and it's in and out almost every hunt. I usually set up a stand somewhere I can go if I'm feeling lazy. And I'm fat. 

The romantacing about shooting all these big public land bucks is funny. But come one come all I'll work around them, make.friends with them, help them drag, etc. Mobile hunting is hard. It's not easy and takes some getting used too that's for sure. Got to have a program, and if mine gets messed up it takes me twice as long to get set up.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Can It be a “Lone Wolf” if there is 2 of them?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't mind the sticks and hang on. Hunted all but two hunts with that setup in 2017. 

That said I bought lw sit and climb wide and didn't use my hang on once this season. Guess my spots are more climber friendly than I thought and the climber is just easier and more comfortable. Keeping the hang on though as you never know when the perfect spot won't have the climber tree or when going on new land it makes more sense to have the hang on.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

If Kansas had trees that a climber would go up I'd prob do that as well. Out of 10 trees may be one would be climber friendly. But the places I've been on absolutely no trimming you get what ya get.

If a guy found a good area and pre trimmed etc for sure would be a lighter set up.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

In Ohio I have always carried in and out every hunt, mostly with climbers. I never really had an issue until now in my mid 60s but in my 40s and 50s it was a breeze. Now hang ons are another story, even buying smart the load gets heavy. I only use them when I have to. Luck for me where I hunt is very climber friendly. I started carting my gear in this year due to spine issues and that’s not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Shady25_X20 said:


> if they put some type of comfortable seat on the lone wolf alpha or xop air raid i will never buy another stand.


I use the hunt comfort Gel seat on mine and they're pretty dang nice.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

They are calling it the Poacher Series?!!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Where I hunt there isn't a single tree worth trying to use a climber in that is anywhere I want to hunt. My LW climber, 2nd gen, sits in the garage 99% of the time. I take it on a couple of small trips a year, but I never really enjoy sitting in it like I do a hang on.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> They are calling it the Poacher Series?!!!!


Haa that would be to close to the truth.


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> They are calling it the Poacher Series?!!!!


Damn Dan! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

You deff need to get used to the seat mine doesn't bother me. I bought one of the thicker ones and didn't like it. Went back to the thin pad


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I hunt mobile only in special circumstances, like getting drawn for a special hunt, or going to hunt a friends property 5 hours away for 2 or 3 days. I just bought a set of lone wolf climbing sticks and can't wait to use them, I've used screw-in steps for years when hunting mobile. Even on property that we have exclusive permission on and hang sets for the whole season, it's still nice to have a couple alphas and now a set of sticks to go in deeper, or hang in a tree 120 yards away that they are moving by now. I've also begun hunting a little more on public ground, and I'd never leave a stand out there. Not that I'm worried that someone would take it, I'm worried someone would hunt it; in Kansas, there's nothing you can do about someone in your stand on public.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Years ago,I called LW to buy something and actually spoke with Andre.We were talking about lightweight climbers and he was considering trying to manufacture a titanium climber that would weight around 8lbs but would be in the $800 price range.I'd pay it.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

This is my first year with my lone wolf hand climber. I’ve hunted public land 3 years now as a run and gun using climbers. Before this year year 1 was a muddy and last year was a hawk. I finally decided to spend the money on a lone wolf and am so glad I did. The weight I shaved off switching as well as set up and how small it packs is amazing. The worst thing about it is finding the right tree. I just got lone wolf climbing sticks and plan on using the assault hang on next year. One thing my wife got me a hunt comfort hiker cushion for Christmas for my hand climber. Wow. I love my hand climber even more. I plan on using both next fall, Assault hang on and climber. Ridge tops seem to have good climber trees where I’m at. I’ll use the hang on when I’m hunting leeward ridges and river bottoms. I hike a long way in and it’s a lot of work but I love it. I’ve seen more bucks this year than ever and even had a couple chances at mature bucks I screwed up. I’ll be up at 4am in the morning! I’ve got 2 days left!


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Dextee said:


> I use the hunt comfort Gel seat on mine and they're pretty dang nice.



I agree, I don’t know how a seat could be better.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

dougell said:


> Years ago,I called LW to buy something and actually spoke with Andre.We were talking about lightweight climbers and he was considering trying to manufacture a titanium climber that would weight around 8lbs but would be in the $800 price range.I'd pay it.


I think he has a hard enough time with aluminum casting which by manufacturing standards is pretty easy.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

zap said:


> Imo, many people want to hunt mobile but many of them really do not have what it takes to do it. They buy the high $ lighter stuff and then sell it rather than leave it out. Carrying stuff in/out very often will wear you down and Its my opinion that more folks talk about doing it than actually do it on a regular basis. I certainly do it less than I did 8-10 years ago but may pick that pace up here soon for late season and for next year if I am able to keep up with my fitness training and get to my target body weight. Wish me luck....:wink:


 I like my method, I hang my stand around noonish and hunt until dark then come back in the AM and hunt until whatever time I want to. Then I will pull the stand and go set up in another area or just hunt the same spot if it seems right. I feel one evening and one morning is giving the spot an honest chance.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> I like my method, I hang my stand around noonish and hunt until dark then come back in the AM and hunt until whatever time I want to. Then I will pull the stand and go set up in another area or just hunt the same spot if it seems right. I feel one evening and one morning is giving the spot an honest chance.


That’s a pretty good strategy.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Mallardbreath said:


> Honestly I've been hunting this way for over 10 years now. I don't even think about it anymore. And this year I hunted more days than ever I think. So you won't be seeing mine in the classys anytime soon. And if you do see it in the classys, beware, it is probably worn out. LOL.


:thumbs_up


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Not all of us are Grand Torino Clint Eastwood tough either [emoji6]
> 
> In all seriousness, I’ve ground through many all day sits in my air raid and after 3 hours I’m miserable. I can sit in a millennium all day, happy as a clam and ready for more.
> 
> ...


Born tough.....:wink:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I love mobile hunting. I sold about 30 stands.

Started using the saddle this year and only went out with my alpha a handful of times. If there is an ultralight light weight hang on coming out I will buy it and sell the alpha.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

What’s up with this new forum format? It sucks...


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> What’s up with this new forum format? It sucks...


Mine started today.....I don’t like it either


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

enkriss said:


> What’s up with this new forum format? It sucks...


Agree, makes things difficult.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

crankn101 said:


> I like my method, I hang my stand around noonish and hunt until dark then come back in the AM and hunt until whatever time I want to. Then I will pull the stand and go set up in another area or just hunt the same spot if it seems right. I feel one evening and one morning is giving the spot an honest chance.


I do that a lot, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

zap said:


> Imo, many people want to hunt mobile but many of them really do not have what it takes to do it. They buy the high $ lighter stuff and then sell it rather than leave it out. Carrying stuff in/out very often will wear you down and Its my opinion that more folks talk about doing it than actually do it on a regular basis. I certainly do it less than I did 8-10 years ago but may pick that pace up here soon for late season and for next year if I am able to keep up with my fitness training and get to my target body weight. Wish me luck....:wink:





jlh42581 said:


> That is a spot on analysis. I believe in the next two years there will be an absolute FLOOD of saddles, saddle platforms, xops and lone wolfs for sale all over the place. Right now its too damn easy for a guy to say they want to do it and get back out of it what they have in or more. $400 assassins? Guys buying saddles or predator platforms within minutes of them hitting the classifieds. Some goofball on here listed one with 4 sticks for $700, it said it sold if he got that people are dumber than even I couldve imagined. Running and Gunning and killing deer on public land is another "romanticized endeavor" that will not last forever. Guys thinking theyre gonna drag a 250lb frame out there and hump all that gear then hang it and rip it back down at 40+ years of age make me laugh. The amount of treestands I find on public says otherwise. Ive never known any other way, never had the access. To me, this is hunting, this is all I know. I get buddys who laugh at me doing the work and others are shocked the amount it takes to just see/kill deer period. Its not for anyone half in.
> 
> I do hope these cats have something cool.


I agree with both of these statements, however, IMO the age mentioned isn't the issue, I honestly believe it's ones desire. I'm way closer to 50 than I am to 40 and I've been mobile with Millenium lock on and sticks for the last 6-7 years, and this year switched to a saddle. If you are going to truly be mobile, you have got to have the right mindset. The season can grind and you have to be mentally prepared. It isn't for everyone, that's for sure.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

And as for the original statement/question, I'm wondering if they jump into the saddle business, it seems to be gaining some traction.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Age is not an issue, attitude and physical condition is an issue although if your younger you can get away with less of those things and still do it. My advise to the under 55 crowd would be...stay right on top of your physical fitness as you put on the years because its not going to take a few months to get in shape if you let bit go...it can take years.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

This may be the first $1000 stand set up for the market between stand and sticks


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

backpack hikers/campers pay all kinds of crazy $ to save a few ounces/grams.


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

dougell said:


> Years ago,I called LW to buy something and actually spoke with Andre.We were talking about lightweight climbers and he was considering trying to manufacture a titanium climber that would weight around 8lbs but would be in the $800 price range.I'd pay it.


me too!


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> They are calling it the Poacher Series?!!!!


Why did this make me spit water all over my screen???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I think we would all like to carry 20 pounds vs 35.

I know I'm taking less and less with me over the years. But it's it's a new area where you go in blind just looking for sign you gotta bring the kitchen sink. 

Be interesting to see over the next few years as it seems so many are heading the same direction.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

more clues. assault ii out of stock in 2019


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Lone wolf bow?


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

And a lobo in the background...[emoji848]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Red Eye 81 said:


> more clues. assault ii out of stock in 2019
> 
> View attachment 6701985
> View attachment 6701987


Lone Wolf not having the Assault in stock has nothing to do with what Andare is bringing out.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Red Eye 81 said:


> Lone wolf bow?


Maybe the other lone wolf has something up their sleeve too?

I am so confused...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

zap said:


> Age is not an issue, attitude and physical condition is an issue although if your younger you can get away with less of those things and still do it. My advise to the under 55 crowd would be...stay right on top of your physical fitness as you put on the years because its not going to take a few months to get in shape if you let bit go...it can take years.


Great advise 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

zap said:


> Age is not an issue, attitude and physical condition is an issue although if your younger you can get away with less of those things and still do it. My advise to the under 55 crowd would be...stay right on top of your physical fitness as you put on the years because its not going to take a few months to get in shape if you let bit go...it can take years.


This is exactly what I think too.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Yup.the Lobo may be back.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

enkriss said:


> What’s up with this new forum format? It sucks...


I woke with a bad headache,,this new format is making it worse


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a LW hand climber and a mobile sticks/Assault system. I just bought my first saddle system, the Mantis with Predator platform. I plan to use the saddle most of the time this coming fall. 

For 20 years I did the pre-set stands and honestly grew board of it. I also realized the true benefits of "first hunt, best hunt".

I have been mobile for 10 years, even when I have leases and know where I am going to hunt most days ahead of time. 

For those talking about comfort, I know I am not normal but I almost like to be a little uncomfortable when I hunt. I use the thin LW pad, the smallest versions of their stands, etc. I don't use blinds ever, other than if I am taking one of my kids. If I want to be comfortable I'll just sit on my couch at home. Being comfortable is overrated when it comes to hunting in my opinion.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

The Assault™ Hand Climber just bought,,,ready for 2019 can hike far in and set up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Boonerbrad said:


> I told you run and gun guys to stay tuned a few weeks back. Andrae still owns the Lone Wolf name. And these new stands are for the run and gun guys. New cameras coming too. And Jared never owned Lone Wolf Jeff's dad bought it for them to run and Jared is the son in law. He has moved on to a new endeavor. Jeff is still running it. XOP is not owned by Andrae or Cody.


Ive been waiting to find out what you were hunting at. 

Interesting...

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

zap said:


> I never have felt uncomfortable in an alpha hang on or my alpha hand climber with the stock seats. I just stand half the time and I am fine with the way they are. YMMV.


I love my assault and think its perfectly fine for what I do. I am a smaller guy, but I cant say that its uncomfortable by any means. When you just use the seat to give your legs a break its really not bad at all. If I was sitting down from dark to dark I could maybe see it being uncomfortable, but in all honesty, I don't think ive ever owned a stand that was comfortable to SIT in for an all day sit. My legs, butt, and back get sore even in summits after a few hours. 




zap said:


> *Imo, many people want to hunt mobile but many of them really do not have what it takes to do it. They buy the high $ lighter stuff and then sell it rather than leave it out. Carrying stuff in/out very often will wear you down and Its my opinion that more folks talk about doing it than actually do it on a regular basis.* I certainly do it less than I did 8-10 years ago but may pick that pace up here soon for late season and for next year if I am able to keep up with my fitness training and get to my target body weight. Wish me luck....:wink:


This is the biggest reason IMO. Theres been a flood of guys doing the run and gun style online lately, and as expected a flood of guys trying to follow that fad. Its only takes a couple trips out for most guys to realize its not as easy as "they" make it look and theyre selling there set ups. I just got an official run and gun set up this year, but have done it for years with heavy cheap hangons and heavier sticks (muddy aerolites). Good luck on reaching your goals! Im planning on getting in a lot better shape this year as well. 
I didn't do it all the time, but probably a dozen times a year or so for the past 7-8 years. This year, every time out was in a new area. I only hunted from a tree about 3/4 of the time, but I never hunted the same tree twice. I'm not even gonna sit here and try to say or act like its as easy as hunting private land and set stand locations, but I see new country every time I'm out. The scenery is constantly changing though, and I'm mobile and thats what I love about it. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I keep myself in shape year round and I found the run and gun climbing stick and stand combo to be a real PITA to transport. If it was just the stand and sticks, that's one thing. But then I have my pack (which no matter how much I try to reduce the amount of stuff I carry) still makes the entire transport cumbersome. I tried the molle belt and strap system but then when I strapped my pack to the stand w/sticks and threw it on my back, it felt like I was carrying a lazyboy reclliner. The weight isn't much more than when I strap my pack to my LW climber but the stand w/sticks and pack sits further away from my back and makes it feel heavier than it is. I now just strap the 4 pack of sticks to my pack and carry the stand in one hand and bow in the other. The closer you can keep the weight of the gear to your body, the less awkward it is to carry.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Which Millennium treestands are you guys using for run and gun. The M7 and the M 60 do not look much more comfortable than a Lone Wolf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Number17 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's all about the seat. I have the M7 and M60 and they are very comfortable for a hang on.
The M7 is the best for hang and hunt. Lite and hangs easily.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

You can put two loops of paracord on the stand platform and clip a shoulder strap onto those for a combo hand carry and slung over shoulder style of carry. I have found that the best option for carrying the stand with the sticks strapped to the backpack. Both my xop silver and maxie have the paracord on them for that option.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> Lone Wolf not having the Assault in stock has nothing to do with what Andare is bringing out.


I am guessing you are right since you seem to be in the loop somehow. Its very odd the assault is out of stock for the entire year though.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Red Eye 81 said:


> I am guessing you are right since you seem to be in the loop somehow. Its very odd the assault is out of stock for the entire year though.


They could be redesigning it or something similar under a different name? 

It is kind of odd to me too, that its out for '19. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

The assault climber is back on sale at cabelas for 249.99. It was on sale last week and i missed it. Nabbed one today using raise and active junky. Good savings opportunity


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

muzzypower said:


> The assault climber is back on sale at cabelas for 249.99. It was on sale last week and i missed it. Nabbed one today using raise and active junky. Good savings opportunity


That's a great price! If I didn't already have enough stands, I'd jump on that deal.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Don’t see where the assault out of stock for 19 it says 18 on the website. Also Dan Infalt was saying that Andre still owns the rights to the LW name and leases to them or something along those lines. Eigther way I’m excited to see what they have up their sleeves and with recently purchasing my first saddle would like to see something geared towards the saddle guys too. Eigther way see my pockets getting lighter for sure lol.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

labonte.r said:


> Don’t see where the assault out of stock for 19 it says 18 on the website. Also Dan Infalt was saying that Andre still owns the rights to the LW name and leases to them or something along those lines. Eigther way I’m excited to see what they have up their sleeves and with recently purchasing my first saddle would like to see something geared towards the saddle guys too. Eigther way see my pockets getting lighter for sure lol.


https://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/shop/hang-on-stands.aspx


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

Something is afoot with Lone Wolf being out of the Assault II for the entire year. I would think that is their best selling lock on?...hmmm...


----------



## byg (Sep 4, 2008)

So when will really know something about this or new product if it happens? I dont have a alot of patience..LOL


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

byg said:


> So when will really know something about this or new product if it happens? I dont have a alot of patience..LOL


I’m betting ata which starts thursday...I’m excited to see what this all about.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I really hope they come out with some revolutionary in compared to what’s already out there. Hanging and hunting is painful as is even with the best gear they’ve got available. I’m excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsptarget (Aug 21, 2009)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> People buy because:
> 
> 1. Light
> 2. Quiet
> ...


I agree with the above.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I carry my summit Goliath in and out every time , there’s no way I would be putting up sticks and stands in the dark every time I went ! A climber to me is the way to go ! If they would build a titanium 8- 10 lb climber that was safe I would pay for it !


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Me too


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

Whaack said:


> I have a LW hand climber and a mobile sticks/Assault system. I just bought my first saddle system, the Mantis with Predator platform. I plan to use the saddle most of the time this coming fall.
> 
> For 20 years I did the pre-set stands and honestly grew board of it. I also realized the true benefits of "first hunt, best hunt".
> 
> ...




I get my best sleep in my stand!!! 


If it was uncomfortable I wouldn't be able to sleep. lol.



I wonder how many big deer have walked past when I'm sleeping? Only good thing is I'm a fidgeter and sleeping stops that. I have been fortunate enough to wake up in time to shoot some decent bucks though.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> I get my best sleep in my stand!!!
> 
> 
> If it was uncomfortable I wouldn't be able to sleep. lol.
> ...


The way I snore and wheeze along, I’d never see a deer. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

I don’t sleep at all in the stand. #1: I’m too excited to fall asleep. #2 I’m to afraid of falling out of I did fall asleep (yes, I wear a harness). 
Right now I’m using an old lone wolf without the seat pad so no worries about being too comfortable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

nicko said:


> The Lobo? I hope not.  Not very atttactive.


A new lobo is coming.:wink:


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

Boonerbrad said:


> A new lobo is coming.:wink:


So I’m going to go ahead and ask the ignorant question. What is a lobo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rupypug said:


> Which Millennium treestands are you guys using for run and gun. The M7 and the M 60 do not look much more comfortable than a Lone Wolf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The M7 is lighter and the seat is more comfortable than a lone Wolf. Not to mention a good bit cheaper!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

illmakeufamous said:


> So I’m going to go ahead and ask the ignorant question. What is a lobo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Short for Lone Wolf Bow.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

I hind mobile with sticks and an assassin 

I also have a climber

I’ve used both pretty equally 

I just bought a lw sit and climb on sale at Cabela’s fir $314
No way was I passing that deal up

I’ve practiced with already
I don’t see using much of anything except that LW climber!!!!!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

illmakeufamous said:


> So I’m going to go ahead and ask the ignorant question. What is a lobo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A VERY ugly bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

PFD42 said:


> The M7 is lighter and the seat is more comfortable than a lone Wolf. Not to mention a good bit cheaper!


Thanks, I may have to give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Rupypug said:


> Thanks, I may have to give it a try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lighter on paper only...:wink:


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

non-adjustable seat and platforms take the M7 off the table for me.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

Hudsy said:


> The way I snore and wheeze along, I’d never see a deer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have a friend like that. Mutual friend warned me and said he really snores loud. Well, this was the loudest snoring I’ve ever heard and couldn’t even sleep. 

He’d better never sleep in the stand.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have a LW Alpha and when i run and gun, I don’t be find the weight to be an issue. I find that I bought wrong.. hind sight being 20/20 I wish I would Have bought the Assault. Would fit a little better into some tight spots.. Also I agree with the person above whoever said it. I think it has more to do with a persons dedication to honing in a process that is quick and effective. I bet if more people put more time into honing in on making their process as perfect as possible during the summer time then they would run and gun more bc it would be more efficient.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

nthewild said:


> non-adjustable seat and platforms take the M7 off the table for me.


Yup. Those are a must for any mobile hunter.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

jhanna04 said:


> I think it has more to do with a persons dedication to honing in a process that is quick and effective. I bet if more people put more time into honing in on making their process as perfect as possible during the summer time then they would run and gun more bc it would be more efficient.


I bet many people spend more time modifying their sticks than they do practicing with them and if they practiced with them more the modifications they are doing would not be necessary......its a quandary….:lol: Right now the rope mod is popular because they are lighter than buckle straps and quieter. I mean, how heavy is a buckle strap?.....:lol: people have set with buckle straps very quietly for a long time but it takes some practice. The other thing is the rope do not go on tight and the sticks want to kick out. But in the utube 'expert' world that's what you get. A lot of 'experts' who if stacked end to end don't know chit from shine. I seen utube videos from guys with hundreds of thousands of subscribers telling people to do chit that is downright stupid and wrong and they have comment after comment about how they are providing great info....it amazes me. Crazy times we live in.

As far as light and pack well I like Cranford rope steps, but they take a bit of practice to get used to and to get good at. But, that's really true with anything you do with your hands and mind.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

^This^.
Fantastic!


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

It says the assault climber is out of stock for 2019 as well


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

zap said:


> jhanna04 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it has more to do with a persons dedication to honing in a process that is quick and effective. I bet if more people put more time into honing in on making their process as perfect as possible during the summer time then they would run and gun more bc it would be more efficient.
> ...





Agree. Do all the mods you want but it’s far more important that one must practice and hone in an efficient process and system that works for them to the point where they could look at a tree and then do it eyes closed..


----------



## kentuckybowman (Sep 5, 2016)

who needs to kill deer when you can haul your mounts around on your stand.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Lighter on paper only...:wink:


We weighed them in the shop the other day and my M7 was 8.4# and my buddies lone wolf was 2# heavier.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

PFD42 said:


> We weighed them in the shop the other day and my M7 was 8.4# and my buddies lone wolf was 2# heavier.



Ready to go with bracket and all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I did the rope mod for two reasons:

1 - four fewer pieces of metal to crank around and make noise
2 - I could make the ropes as long as I wanted which allowed me to get on trees that the standard straps would not fit

Not sure if it’s saved me any weight but that was not my concern when going to the rope mod.


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

jhanna04 said:


> Agree. Do all the mods you want but it’s far more important that one must practice and hone in an efficient process and system that works for them to the point where they could look at a tree and then do it eyes closed..


Yes Obi Wan. Visualize the tree you must.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kentuckybowman said:


> who needs to kill deer when you can haul your mounts around on your stand.


:lol:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

You can connect 2 straps together to go around a larger tree. The thing with sticks is that you set the stick and then step on it to really set it...and then sometimes you need to step back down and push it up and tighten the strap if it moved too far down. You really want the strap or rope as level around the tree from the button as possible or kick out is possible because of the slack when the strap is in a v rather than an almost oval around the tree...the wider the tree the more slack you will get. Just think about that and B safe.

I have to do that a lot when using Cranford rope steps. You just get in the habit and slow is smooth and smooth is fast..


YMMV.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

jhanna04 said:


> Agree. Do all the mods you want but it’s far more important that one must practice and hone in an efficient process and system that works for them to the point where they could look at a tree and then do it eyes closed..


I agree with the practice with a bit of thought in what you are doing and what’s the best way to do it with safety in mind. As far as mods everything I buy I modify. I make things easier, quieter, faster, and safer. Manufacturers are limited by costs in materials and labor and many products can be improved on for cheap.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

I went with a run and gun this year to compliment my climber. When I want to hunt the marsh or an edge, R&G. When hunting the hardwoods, climber all the way. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

jlh42581 said:


> That is a spot on analysis. I believe in the next two years there will be an absolute FLOOD of saddles, saddle platforms, xops and lone wolfs for sale all over the place. Right now its too damn easy for a guy to say they want to do it and get back out of it what they have in or more. $400 assassins? Guys buying saddles or predator platforms within minutes of them hitting the classifieds. Some goofball on here listed one with 4 sticks for $700, it said it sold if he got that people are dumber than even I couldve imagined. Running and Gunning and killing deer on public land is another "romanticized endeavor" that will not last forever. Guys thinking theyre gonna drag a 250lb frame out there and hump all that gear then hang it and rip it back down at 40+ years of age make me laugh. The amount of treestands I find on public says otherwise. Ive never known any other way, never had the access. To me, this is hunting, this is all I know. I get buddys who laugh at me doing the work and others are shocked the amount it takes to just see/kill deer period. Its not for anyone half in.
> 
> I do hope these cats have something cool.






I'm 47 and still do it quite a bit. I also have my own land that I could just be "lazy" on. I love the challenge of public land. Setting up and tearing down each hunt isn't really that hard once you have a system.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Exactly... getting your system down in a routine is key. From the time I get to my tree I am 5 sticks and my platform/stand up and I am ready to go in 10 mins. I am actually thinking about trying a tree hopper hand drill and bolts in some areas to lighten it up a bit for some of those high elevation and far back locations that are difficult to access. Possibly be able to drop my climbing system down to about 2-3lbs.



rutnstrut said:


> I'm 47 and still do it quite a bit. I also have my own land that I could just be "lazy" on. I love the challenge of public land. Setting up and tearing down each hunt isn't really that hard once you have a system.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

rutnstrut said:


> Setting up and tearing down each hunt isn't really that hard once you have a system.


Bingo! Everyone’s system can and will vary. 
Just because some chooses to do it differently than you doesn’t make them wrong. 
Some folks have a hard time accepting that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

How many of you use the stick quiver? I’m pretty new to the stick scene. I use an Easton fullbore pack to carry my alpha and I’m not sure stacking the sticks like lone wolf suggests will work well with my pack, it might better to keep them all closer to the stand. I’m planning on packing 4 sticks.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Always wondered if that was worth a hoot. I use those old 20 inch muddy sticks and have a real simple system using one of the stand straps to hold them on


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> How many of you use the stick quiver? I’m pretty new to the stick scene. I use an Easton fullbore pack to carry my alpha and I’m not sure stacking the sticks like lone wolf suggests will work well with my pack, it might better to keep them all closer to the stand. I’m planning on packing 4 sticks.


Also curious on the quiver. I have been just strapping them together, but I'm adding a double step to my very bottom step with an aider on it, as well as my top stop to aid in hanging the stand. Heard mixed things on the quiver


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

eskimoohunt said:


> I hind mobile with sticks and an assassin
> 
> I also have a climber
> 
> ...


I use a Lone Wolf alpha hand climber when I’m going anywhere that has crooked trees or branches. You can take the hand climber and one stick and you still only weigh 20 pounds. You can climb around branches and that Stand will sit on a crooked tree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

FoxLSX said:


> Also curious on the quiver. I have been just strapping them together, but I'm adding a double step to my very bottom step with an aider on it, as well as my top stop to aid in hanging the stand. Heard mixed things on the quiver


Some of the reviews talk about it not securing the sticks very well, but my pack will take care of that, I’m more interested in it simply keeping them in place and silent as my pack straps hold them in. Sorry, that makes a lot more sense in my head than typing it out.


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

Agreed, I would generally be lashing a pack and/or outer wear on top, so it would be more so to keep the sticks separated and in place.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Stick quiver = junk.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots of gimmicky products available...


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Rupypug said:


> Which Millennium treestands are you guys using for run and gun. The M7 and the M 60 do not look much more comfortable than a Lone Wolf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used an M100 for years. Light years ahead of any other stand out there for comfort. I had hoped for years that LW would come out with a stand with a mesh seat of some sort.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

zap said:


> I bet many people spend more time modifying their sticks than they do practicing with them and if they practiced with them more the modifications they are doing would not be necessary......its a quandary….:lol: Right now the rope mod is popular because they are lighter than buckle straps and quieter. I mean, how heavy is a buckle strap?.....:lol: people have set with buckle straps very quietly for a long time but it takes some practice. The other thing is the rope do not go on tight and the sticks want to kick out. But in the utube 'expert' world that's what you get. A lot of 'experts' who if stacked end to end don't know chit from shine. I seen utube videos from guys with hundreds of thousands of subscribers telling people to do chit that is downright stupid and wrong and they have comment after comment about how they are providing great info....it amazes me. Crazy times we live in.
> 
> As far as light and pack well I like Cranford rope steps, but they take a bit of practice to get used to and to get good at. But, that's really true with anything you do with your hands and mind.


Accurate assesment Zap. Although I have found some very valuable info on YouTube as well. Just need to pay attention. Unfortunately any moron with a camera can label themselves xxxxx outdoors and suddenly they're an "expert".


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

huntin_addict said:


> Accurate assesment Zap. Although I have found some very valuable info on YouTube as well. Just need to pay attention. Unfortunately any moron with a camera can label themselves xxxxx outdoors and suddenly they're an "expert".


That is true.


----------



## buckshideout (Dec 16, 2018)

I agree! Years ago id try to get people into Bowhunting. They lasted a few years when they realized how much work it actually takes! One buddy of mine who was actually a hell of public land bowhunter decided to go the baiting route and it totally ruined him. Half the man he was before.


----------



## buckshideout (Dec 16, 2018)

enkriss said:


> Exactly... getting your system down in a routine is key. From the time I get to my tree I am 5 sticks and my platform/stand up and I am ready to go in 10 mins. I am actually thinking about trying a tree hopper hand drill and bolts in some areas to lighten it up a bit for some of those high elevation and far back locations that are difficult to access. Possibly be able to drop my climbing system down to about 2-3lbs.


I tried bolts this year and loved them. I rigged up a Ez kut drill bit welded into a socket so I could use it with 3/8th ratchet. The Ez kut hand drill is to weak a flimsy for the price. Just get the bit. Takes some time to get a tree set up but once your done its good forever.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Haa that would be to close to the truth.


It would absolutely be the truth. I have a good friend that is an outfitter in Illinois. He was directly questioned by the FBI in person regarding illegal activities committed by a gentleman associated with the Poacher Series.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Since using the rope mod, I have not had the sticks kick out. They seem as tight as the strap/buckle. But it is true that practice with the sticks is a must.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

KSQ2 said:


> How many of you use the stick quiver? I’m pretty new to the stick scene. I use an Easton fullbore pack to carry my alpha and I’m not sure stacking the sticks like lone wolf suggests will work well with my pack, it might better to keep them all closer to the stand. I’m planning on packing 4 sticks.


I have the LW stick quivers and feel like it works as described. I have the spine of my alpha wrapped with stealth strips and it quiets down the apply and removal of the quivers at the base of the tree (also taking them off and putting them on slowly, there is no real noise).. they don’t have to hold any substantial weight either as I hang my pack from the v of the stand and it all stays in place decently. The biggest issue I find with them is that they make the whole setup feel much more bulky and I don’t like that.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

zap said:


> Imo, many people want to hunt mobile but many of them really do not have what it takes to do it. They buy the high $ lighter stuff and then sell it rather than leave it out. Carrying stuff in/out very often will wear you down and Its my opinion that more folks talk about doing it than actually do it on a regular basis. I certainly do it less than I did 8-10 years ago but may pick that pace up here soon for late season and for next year if I am able to keep up with my fitness training and get to my target body weight. Wish me luck....:wink:



There is much reality in this post.....^^^^ My investment in a LW stand and doing the rope conversion on Hawk Helium sticks is in preparation for OOS hunting for a limited amount of time. If I invest a good amount of money to hunt elsewhere, I want to have the ability to change setups as needed. Most definitely is is time consuming and tiring to set up and take down a treestand setup.....unless you are in your 20's. I have both a Millennium and Muddy stand that are big and comfortable to sit in....but challenging to set up before season and hunt repeatedly on known property.....together they cost less than my LW stand.

Honestly, if I am going to run and gun on public land, I hunt from the ground with a folding stool. It is quick, easy and very light. My Summit climber is option two when a good spot is located and there are options for suitable trees. Finally, my LW/Hawk setup if nothing else will work and I want to be in the air. But as Zap pointed out, I don't leave it in the woods....other than overnight to hunt the next morning. Besides effort and noise, setting up a fixed stand makes me sweat and then I want to trim which conflicts with the "first time, best time" mantra.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Just curious what some of you guys call a long time to set up the stand. What is too much time? Honest question.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

It only takes 5 minutes hang 4 sticks and a stand. Not long at all. More you do it the quicker you get. Been using an Assault and 4 LW sticks for 10 years.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

Mallardbreath said:


> Just curious what some of you guys call a long time to set up the stand. What is too much time? Honest question.


The quick answer IMHO is that there is no such thing as “too much time” If younaren super close to bedding and can hurry, then from the time you get to the base of your tree; if you can get up in your tree and unpacked hunting and do it within 10-15 minutes you are doing pretty well. A good order of practice is to hang your stick/stand, attach your harness, hang your bow hanger, pull your bow up, hang it, put on your release and attach an arrow. I know that order sounds obvious but at that point you are actually hunting if anything passes through. Then you can add clothing layers, unpack anything else you want to have ready, etc.. But get to the point where you can shoot, then unpack. 

Also fast isn’t as important in some instances as less movement and quiet.... If you are close to bedding and need to take 30-35 min to set up as quietly as necessary, then take the time you need..

Hope that helps


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Those guys who can do it in under 5 min must hang on telephone pole trees.

10 min from ground ready to hunt to sometimes 30 min and sometimes longer. I've sat many times and not liked how it was and got back down and changed possiton on tree etc.

I'm always never in a hurry tho. 

Work out a system that works best for you.

Hell I'm changing clothing this next year and will have to modify mine. I always kept some stuff in a pocket in my.left leg. New setup I can't do that. 

The more you do it the easier it gets. Sometimes it sucks but thats not just how it is.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Start doing calf raises and quad workouts lol. The first few on me are always ruff.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm about 10 minutes to set 4 sticks and hang the stand. That's with a pretty straight tree and no branches in the way.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Mallardbreath said:


> Just curious what some of you guys call a long time to set up the stand. What is too much time? Honest question.


Think I was around 20 minutes. That's unpacking my cloths, getting my pull ropes attached etc.... In the yard, no other gear but my stand and sticks under 10 minutes is easy. Never seems that fast in the field.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Set up time really depends a lot on the tree and if you need to trim to shoot or add some cover. Without that entering into it and using the xop quick hang bracket 10-15 with sticks or rope steps.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

sleeperls said:


> Start doing calf raises and quad workouts lol. The first few on me are always ruff.


LOL you got that right! calf raises for sure for me.. especially on sticks with a foot peg only on one side..


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, I average around 12 minutes setting up my 4 sticks and stand. I was wondering, for the people that thought it was too much time and hassle and gave up on it, if it took them longer than that. That is why I asked the question. To me 10-15 minutes is an acceptable amount of time to get safely up the tree and settled in. And I don't get burned out over the season doing that. I should also add that I can get down and loaded up and heading back to the truck in 10 minutes or less.


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe with Dan coming out with a lightweight stand and now them coming out with something new an 8.5 lb assault won’t be so high, then again maybe so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

If the text I received this AM is true,just one of at least 3 surprises.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

I must be uninformed. What is the poaching thing that everyone seems to be associating with Andrae on this thread?


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wanted to get more mobile this year and try the hang and hunt setup. My question is I wear my Woodbury jacket and or a warmer suit sometimes. I would be soaked if I wore that while doing this. The downside is I get cold easier than the average. Do you guys climb back down and get dressed or doing this in all your gear.


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

Personally, if it was about 30 I would wear my bibs but pack in my jacket. I’d get the stand set up them climb back down and put my jacket on. I switched to the hang on and sticks mid season so I’m pretty green but this was a good method for me. Any colder than 30 and I wore it all in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I hang stick's and stand then get dressed and climb up and get ready.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 6705085


The limited pic is a 1000% upgrade in appearance over Lobo 1.0


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Rev44 said:


> Wanted to get more mobile this year and try the hang and hunt setup. My question is I wear my Woodbury jacket and or a warmer suit sometimes. I would be soaked if I wore that while doing this. The downside is I get cold easier than the average. Do you guys climb back down and get dressed or doing this in all your gear.


In cold weather, I do the work first. After the sticks and stand are set, I climb down and put the rest of my heavier clothing on.


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

nicko said:


> In cold weather, I do the work first. After the sticks and stand are set, I climb down and put the rest of my heavier clothing on.


Thanks. Just wasn't sure how you guys were doing it.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I go in with as little as I can. Cause getting in the tree and the fact you just walked a mile or more with the weight on your back, you'll get warm. 

That's the hardest part of mobile hunting for me as I have bad skin issues that get even worse if I get hot. 

I put my jacket on etc once I'm up in the stand. Once I leave the ground I don't come down until I'm leaving for the night


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Hopefully they will come out with an 8lb climber and 5lb hangar&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55358;&#56618;


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I leave outer clothes and bow on the ground. 
Hang first 2 sticks, other 2 sticks hang in loops on my harness while I climb with stand on my back. 
Hang final 2 sticks, stand, screw in bow hanger, drop pull up rope, climb back down and hook up bow out on outer layer climb up, pull up bow and hunt. 
For me that’s what works, took some trial and error to get a system that I liked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

jhanna04 said:


> I must be uninformed. What is the poaching thing that everyone seems to be associating with Andrae on this thread?


i'm right there with you.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The Lobo will maybe help Darton sell a bow. New trail cameras are coming as well.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

Shady25_X20 said:


> jhanna04 said:
> 
> 
> > I must be uninformed. What is the poaching thing that everyone seems to be associating with Andrae on this thread?
> ...


Seems like all the name callers from earlier have swallowed their tongues. LOL Maybe there are just some D’Aquisto jealousy haters here. LOL. Success breeds jealousy. Dudes like Andrae and Dan Infalt, and John Eberhart don’t get all the promotion like the Drurys and Lee/Tiffany and Realtree guys. Probably bc they don’t care to advertise stuff that doesn’t work they are just in it for the hunt. Some hunting is unrealistic fantasy world entertainment and some stuff is real world hard core hunting. IMO


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

jhanna04 said:


> Seems like all the name callers from earlier have swallowed their tongues. LOL Maybe there are just some D’Aquisto jealousy haters here. LOL. Success breeds jealousy. Dudes like Andrae and Dan Infalt, and John Eberhart don’t get all the promotion like the Drurys and Lee/Tiffany and Realtree guys. Probably bc they don’t care to advertise stuff that doesn’t work they are just in it for the hunt. Some hunting is unrealistic fantasy world entertainment and some stuff is real world hard core hunting. IMO


Go read Eberharts stuff on Saddlehunter. Don't question him, AT ALL, about scent lok effectiveness. He is also a product pimp. I don't have any respect for the guy.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

huntin_addict said:


> jhanna04 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like all the name callers from earlier have swallowed their tongues. LOL Maybe there are just some D’Aquisto jealousy haters here. LOL. Success breeds jealousy. Dudes like Andrae and Dan Infalt, and John Eberhart don’t get all the promotion like the Drurys and Lee/Tiffany and Realtree guys. Probably bc they don’t care to advertise stuff that doesn’t work they are just in it for the hunt. Some hunting is unrealistic fantasy world entertainment and some stuff is real world hard core hunting. IMO
> ...



I Own/Read all Eberhart’s books.. I follow him pretty closely and if you also would follow him closely, you would know that you are wrong.. He corrects people all the time in interviews.. He is a huge proponent of activated carbon lined hunting clothing. It just so happens that scent-lok owns that patent in the us.. he says all the time that if someone else owned the patent that he would switch.. also he doesn’t get paid by scent-lok. Tough to not respect a dude with those kill credentials in high a pressure state compared to guys who hunt in the best properties out there. I dare you to find me anyone other than Dan Infalt who has credentials like Eberhart who hunts on public or knock on doors permission. Those two pretty much stand alone in that regard.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

D’Aquisto is a world class whitetail hunter..and innovator. Never met the guy but one of the few in that industry that I would like to meet.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it just me or does that stick look composite of some sort? I really doubt it’s cast aluminum as don’t see how they could keep weight down but some type of Deleon or composite might be?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like an aluminum I beam.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like a cast aluminum iBeam XOPish. Looks like they eliminated the block that was breaking and put the stop for the step molded into the cast....smart.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Versa button now looks like a limb bolt for a bow. Stick does have a composite look but hard to say for sure from one pic.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I’m still thinking composite. Can’t see a cast stick competing weight wise but that’s just my .02


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

jhanna04 said:


> I Own/Read all Eberhart’s books.. I follow him pretty closely and if you also would follow him closely, you would know that you are wrong.. He corrects people all the time in interviews.. He is a huge proponent of activated carbon lined hunting clothing. It just so happens that scent-lok owns that patent in the us.. he says all the time that if someone else owned the patent that he would switch.. also he doesn’t get paid by scent-lok. Tough to not respect a dude with those kill credentials in high a pressure state compared to guys who hunt in the best properties out there. I dare you to find me anyone other than Dan Infalt who has credentials like Eberhart who hunts on public or knock on doors permission. Those two pretty much stand alone in that regard.


Yeah, I'm wrong. Probably not though. I'm happy for you that you own all his stuff. You seriously couldn't pay me to spend any time on it. I could give 2 shakes of a lambs wooly weiner about his "credentials". He puts his pants on one leg at a time.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

labonte.r said:


> Is it just me or does that stick look composite of some sort? I really doubt it’s cast aluminum as don’t see how they could keep weight down but some type of Deleon or composite might be?


I think the stick and step both look to be composite.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

huntin_addict said:


> I think the stick and step both look to be composite.


Stick definitely looks composite. I’m very interested but I’m not looking forward to seeing the price tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Stick definitely looks composite. I’m very interested but I’m not looking forward to seeing the price tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a rope mod would be tough to put on one of those buttons. To me it looks like it would slip-off pretty easily. 

If composite step, IMO no way the weight rating would exceed 250 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

huntin_addict said:


> jhanna04 said:
> 
> 
> > I Own/Read all Eberhart’s books.. I follow him pretty closely and if you also would follow him closely, you would know that you are wrong.. He corrects people all the time in interviews.. He is a huge proponent of activated carbon lined hunting clothing. It just so happens that scent-lok owns that patent in the us.. he says all the time that if someone else owned the patent that he would switch.. also he doesn’t get paid by scent-lok. Tough to not respect a dude with those kill credentials in high a pressure state compared to guys who hunt in the best properties out there. I dare you to find me anyone other than Dan Infalt who has credentials like Eberhart who hunts on public or knock on doors permission. Those two pretty much stand alone in that regard.
> ...


It would be pretty tough to jump into your pants with both legs at the same time. But John hunts so well that he may be able to jump into his pants both feet at once. Never know LOL!!!!!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

jhanna04 said:


> It would be pretty tough to jump into your pants with both legs at the same time. But John hunts so well that he may be able to jump into his pants both feet at once. Never know LOL!!!!!


Your man crush is sad. Be your own man. Have a good day.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

And since I've derailed this thread a couple of times I'll go with this. It is my opinion that LW does stands and sticks for the mobile crew well. Definitely trend setters in that arena. I think they should perhaps stick to that arena. There are plenty of bow manufacturers, same with game cameras. Again, just my opinion. I am definitely interested in the potential new stick offerings.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

huntin_addict said:


> jhanna04 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be pretty tough to jump into your pants with both legs at the same time. But John hunts so well that he may be able to jump into his pants both feet at once. Never know LOL!!!!!
> ...



No man crush here. Just enjoy dispelling false rumors and trolling haters.. Living as a hater would be the worst. 🤘🏼


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

huntin_addict said:


> And since I've derailed this thread a couple of times I'll go with this. It is my opinion that LW does stands and sticks for the mobile crew well. Definitely trend setters in that arena. I think they should perhaps stick to that arena. There are plenty of bow manufacturers, same with game cameras. Again, just my opinion. I am definitely interested in the potential new stick offerings.





jhanna04 said:


> No man crush here. Just enjoy dispelling false rumors and trolling haters.. Living as a hater would be the worst. &#55358;&#56600;&#55356;&#57340;


Enough is enough... take it to PM instead of trashing the thread... smh.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks cool..but heavy. Hopefully not


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm hearing 7 lbs on the stand, that's pretty impressive IMO. Ill be curious to see what the flex is like on that stand, looks mighty thin. 

Also hearing of two seperate climbing sticks. One being a full length, and the other being a compact design similar to the muddy pro sticks. 



Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks big for 7lbs. Sweet


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 6707409


Hmmm, I wonder if those holes in the platform line up with the holes in the sticks? Possibly a mounting system?

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

The older lone wolfs had those holes also.



smokin x's said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if those holes in the platform line up with the holes in the sticks? Possibly a mounting system?
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> The older lone wolfs had those holes also.


I did not know that. Can probably scratch the mounting system idea then. Lol 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

If it’s 7lbs I will order one...


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> If it’s 7lbs I will order one...


My thoughts as well. I don't know for sure. Thats just what ive heard, and not directly from the source. Apparently it was claimed to be 7 lbs on a recent podcast. 

I'm anxiously waiting to find out if some of what ive heard is true, if it is, my bank account is gonna be suffering here soon. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

smokin x's said:


> My thoughts as well. I don't know for sure. Thats just what ive heard, and not directly from the source. Apparently it was claimed to be 7 lbs on a recent podcast.
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting to find out if some of what ive heard is true, if it is, my bank account is gonna be suffering here soon.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Hopefully it’s not 7 lbs like the vanish XT is 11 lbs....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Hopefully it’s not 7 lbs like the vanish XT is 11 lbs....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was gonna say, I'm hoping its not XOP'S unit of weight measure. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

We will know in a little over an hour!
https://www.lonewolfcustomgear.com


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

muzzypower said:


> We will know in a little over an hour!
> https://www.lonewolfcustomgear.com


Well that was a fail...


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup...maybe AT crashed the site


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

A count down clock to join a mailing list. Are you kidding me???


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sub 20lb setup I’m in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 6707409



When are these flipping guys going to learn to put a mesh style seat on the lone wolf/xop style stand? There is literally no downside to it...increase in comfort and reduction in weight. I was hoping that if they were going to go to the trouble to revamp the lone wolf line up, that a more comfy seat was one of the changes they'd make. The guy that mass produces an m60u or m7 seat on a lone wolf platform will drown in cash...


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

enkriss said:


> A count down clock to join a mailing list. Are you kidding me??


Well that was lame...countdown to a countdown


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

FoxLSX said:


> Well that was lame...countdown to a countdown


 countdown to get spam emails. LOL Murica!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsdF8uIBNan/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=vbqz5cxruh4n


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

Guess that explains why there seems to be multiple Assasins for sale in the last two weeks


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Any word on MSRP


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

enkriss said:


>


They left these parts out...

Chandlerville, Ill. – A video star and self-proclaimed
“Whitetail Addict” who hunts in Illinois has found himself in
trouble with federal and state law enforcement.

U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service officials said that five hunters,
including Andrae D’Acquisto – known for DVDs and appearances on the
TV show “Whitetail Addictions” – and his son Cody D’Aquisito,
entered into a plea agreement in a Menard County courtroom relating
to baiting charges filed in 2009.

A DNR and USFWS investigation documented that the Menard County
property hunted by Andrae D’Acquisto, 49, and his associates had
been unlawfully baited during the 2009 archery deer season. In the
plea agreement, both subjects pleaded guilty to hunting without a
valid Illinois license and habitat stamp and each was fined $2,068.
The remaining charges, including hunting deer by the aid of bait,
contribute to unlawful baiting and making salt and mineral
available for deer were dismissed.

Andrae D’Acquisto, who lives part of the year in Chandlerville
and has several farms leased in central Illinois – including one in
Menard County where he killed many big bucks – has several that
qualify for the Boone & Crockett record books. That includes
Wisconsin’s current No. 2 all-time bow kill typical.

“I had a lot of success hunting in Wisconsin, but I ended up
coming to Illinois and seeing the caliber of animals here,” he said
in an interview a few years ago. “There’s a lot bigger bucks and a
lot more. I still think of all the states – even Iowa which has a
higher top end and Ohio which is another real sleeper state – I
still think for good volume Illinois is a real cherry among all the
states when it comes to hunting for whitetails.”

D’Acquisto is no stranger to law enforcement.

In 1998, he was charged with “deer hunting after hours” in
Menomonee Falls, Wis. According to court records, a Wisconsin DNR
CPO testified that on Dec. 20, 1998, after the closing time for
legal deer hunting with bow and arrow, D’Acquisto was found looking
“from side to side down on the ground” as if “looking for
deer.”

In 2005, Andrae D’Acquisto was cited for fraudulently obtaining
Illinois resident hunting licenses, resident deer permits and
providing false information to obtain an Illinois driver’s license
in Cass County. In that case, Andrae D’Acquisto ultimately pleaded
guilty to an amended charge of obstructing a peace officer and was
fined $2,000 in Cass County.

In September 2010, two Tennessee hunters associated with Andrae
D’Acquisto pleaded guilty to making salt or mineral available for
deer on the Menard County property in 2009.

Danny L. Gibson, 47, of Anderson, Tenn., and Dewayne H. Gibson,
41, of Caryville, Tenn. were each fined $205 for the baiting
violations. The remaining charges were dismissed.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1662306307204142&id=780479778720137


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably THE best whitetail hunter in the world.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> The older lone wolfs had those holes also.


Hmm, maybe it is a mounting system?









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

crankn101 said:


> Probably THE best whitetail hunter in the world.


THE best in the world would never bait where illegal, fraudulently obtain licenses or hunt after hours...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I see I really like that stand and the sticks. 

What are the dimensions? MSRP? Weight include straps?

I really like how compact it is...





smokin x's said:


> Hmm, maybe it is a mounting system?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> I see I really like that stand and the sticks.
> 
> *What are the dimensions? MSRP? Weight include straps?*
> 
> I really like how compact it is...


I would almost assume weight is not with straps included, but still 7.5 lbs is significantly lighter than anything else out there. 

That soft touch coating is cool. It'll save on having to buy stealth strips. 

In still waiting to hear MSRP. 

I am very interested in the stand and compact sticks. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

It appears the post has two integrated hooks for wrapping the stand securing straps around. Good idea if that’s what it is. Better than fiddling with wrapping them around the platform.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

nicko said:


> It appears the post has two integrated hooks for wrapping the stand securing straps around. Good idea if that’s what it is. Better than fiddling with wrapping them around the platform.


They're for a pull up rope, atleast that's my understanding. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

smokin x's said:


> I would almost assume weight is not with straps included, but still 7.5 lbs is significantly lighter than anything else out there.
> 
> That soft touch coating is cool. It'll save on having to buy stealth strips.
> 
> ...


I am very interested. I love how simple and compact it is packing. Platform looks tiny though. I hunted out of smaller though.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I like the meat shelf idea.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

They are missing the boat....need to model a grunt call after Andrae's voice....there are a few times in that video where it sounds like a buck grunt. Man i wish i had a deep voice like that


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll wait for the Infalt stand before I order anything. But this one does have my interest.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

If you are able to unsnap the sticks off the stand while climbing that would be very nice. Maybe have all the straps in a draw cord bag with a carabiner to hang off the harness.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Really interested in the info on stand and stick combos


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Check out wired to hunt on FB they just did a live segment with Cody going over the products. Awesome stuff can’t wait to order my custom setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> I am very interested. I love how simple and compact it is packing. Platform looks tiny though. I hunted out of smaller though.


It looks to be around the size of the M7 platform, maybe a little smaller IMO. Which shouldn't be too bad, unless all day sits are a season long thing (which for me they aren't). Ill sacrifice some platform space to shave that much weight, as I stand a lot of the time anyways. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Prouder27 said:


> Check out wired to hunt on FB they just did a live segment with Cody going over the products. Awesome stuff can’t wait to order my custom setup!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow, they really nailed it!
super impressed!!!


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Link for the vid: https://www.facebook.com/WiredToHunt/videos/2304544649767650/ 

Only a couple minutes into it but I really like the look and function of the sticks so far. Tree teeth rotate to stack flat with each other, microthin rubber coating on the whole thing to dampen noise, both 2 and 3 step options available.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

7.5# stand


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

If I was to guess I’m going to say a 550-600 dollar price tag for a 4 stick/stand system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Prouder27 said:


> If I was to guess I’m going to say a 550-600 dollar price tag for a 4 stick/stand system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They asked for price and Cody wouldnt give it, haha. Said itd be on the website later though. Pieces available separate or as a setup


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

cschwanz said:


> They asked for price and Cody wouldnt give it, haha. Said itd be on the website later though. Pieces available separate or as a setup


Yeah 3pm eastern time site will be open, curious to see options and pricing. They already have my money, just not sure how much of it they will receive lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

My XOP air raid and hawk sticks are going to be for sale. They killed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

The pack shelf design with the seat platform is genius. Very intrigued on the rubber coating and the durability of it on the stands and sticks over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Did it say what the dimensions of the platform are?


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Didnt catch a dimension on the stand platform, doesn't look huge?


----------



## tuck6114 (Aug 26, 2016)

I've been thinking of ditching the climber in favor of hang-on/stick setup. Looks awesome.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, the stand and sticks look amazing.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Trail cam and the combined smart phone app had some intriguing features until it got to the $349 price tag. Hoping the stand and sticks won't be stupid high priced but with as awesome as they look I'm a little afraid to know costs lol


----------



## blazingnate (Sep 7, 2015)

$499 for stand and $349 for sticks! Yikes!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

499 stand 
299 four mini sticks 
349 four full sticks 
279 saddle platform 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I like them. But I’m not sure I don’t think I like them that much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

The stand is 500, mini sticks 300 a 4 pack, long sticks 350 a 4 pack, assassin style stand is 280.


----------



## boneil1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Out of my price range for a stand and sticks......wow


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

yea, i was super intrigued by design but they priced me out. I hunt on a private 80 acres with a bunch of ladder stands anyway. I started getting more mobile this year and loved it but Idk if I can justify that cost for what I do


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Lone Wolf made a bow?? The Lobo??

Axle to Axle 33 13/16
Brace 6”
25-31” draw length rotating mod 
Mass weight 4.1lb 
50/60/70lb weights available
80% let off 
Darton’s latest Hybrid Cam System. 
$1295


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

The whole system looks cool, but it is probably going to be too small of a platform for the taller guys such as myself(6'4"). I wish that manufacturers would offer a stand with a 22"-23" seat height instead of the normal 21" that almost all hang-on's have.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

That price tag!

I'm interested in the sticks and stand, but at that price I am out. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Call me picky if you want, but I don't wanna see tooling marks on something that's almost double the price of an assault hang on. 

Don't get me wrong, I like the design. I like the features, the weight is awesome, and the dimensions are do-able for me. Is it nice? Absolutely, but not $500 nice IMO. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

Where is this stuff being manufactured? USA? China? Some Chinese parts assembled in US? I would need a definitive answer before I considered mortgaging the farm.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

patriotoutlaw said:


> Where is this stuff being manufactured? USA? China? Some Chinese parts assembled in US? I would need a definitive answer before I considered mortgaging the farm.


I noticed the American made metal part, but I haven't seen made in USA or anything along those lines, unless I missed it somewhere. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow.....I don’t think I can fork over $500 for a treestand


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

I see the metal is trade marked as "6061 American Made Metal", no references to being a product of the USA. It would be unusual to produce an American product and not advertise it as one.


----------



## blazingnate (Sep 7, 2015)

Too rich for my blood. I think I’ll look into a saddle this year instead


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

deerbum said:


> I see the metal is trade marked as "6061 American Made Metal", no references to being a product of the USA. It would be unusual to produce an American product and not advertise it as one.


I'm trying not to jump to conclusions but that is a huge selling point IMO, if it were my company id be proud to sell American made products and I would make sure everyone knew it. 

If it was 100% American made, that price tag would be a tiny bit easier to swallow. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

I’ll be curious to see reviews from non paid and non fan boys of this stuff. I’m sure it is well thought out, but dang those prices are steep. I don’t mind paying premiums for significant advantages and far superior products but I just don’t see anything revolutionary to justify $500 for stand and $350 for sticks.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

It's a lot if money, but I'm probably going to get the stand and 4 sticks.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow that FB was amazing...literally! . I’m sure Mark K isn’t thrilled.. But hey, S happens!


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

BowhunterT100 said:


> It's a lot if money, but I'm probably going to get the stand and 4 sticks.


FAN BOY!!!! J/K, lol. Keep us posted. I hope it is great stuff, honestly. I just don’t hunt mobile enough to where those weight savings matter.


----------



## 67elmustang (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone that is at the show.
Ask them about the rubber coating used.
Rubber and hunting conditions usually don’t mix.


----------



## 67elmustang (Nov 22, 2010)

I’ve heard a few times today in videos that there American made .
Aren’t the Beast sticks sourced outside and sell out at there price point.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

67elmustang said:


> Anyone that is at the show.
> Ask them about the rubber coating used.
> Rubber and hunting conditions usually don’t mix.


Only speculating, but Darton does offer "soft touch" finishes on their bows, maybe they bought the rights to it. I haven't handled one myself.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

Realize the problems. Develop solutions. Create the product. Initiate the buzz. Capture their interest. Market the details. Lose the consumer because the price is ridiculous. 
I consider myself a very serious bowhunter and love to use my mobile setup. I see that their new systems have legitimate improvements in both function and manufacturing, but I still can not justify the price. I truly hope that they reap the benefits of a good product but part of me hates that they have come out with the stand at this price point. I would personally consider $300 the top end for a hang on stand and they have just leap frogged that by quite a bit. The same thing happened with bows about 10 years ago when it seemed like they made the jump from $700 to $1200 virtually overnight.
I see the value, but can't justify it enough to pull out the wallet.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

fountain said:


> This may be the first $1000 stand set up for the market between stand and sticks


I told yall!!! Not quite a grand, but close enough. That's tarded...


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

:mg:think ill just try'n loose a few pounds


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

67elmustang said:


> I’ve heard a few times today in videos that there American made .
> Aren’t the Beast sticks sourced outside and sell out at there price point.


American made products or American made metal? 

Yes the beast sticks have no problem selling with sourced components. 

I'm not saying this LWCG won't sell, I'm just not gonna be buying the stuff at that price. The same reason I don't own the beast sticks. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

67elmustang said:


> I’ve heard a few times today in videos that there American made .
> Aren’t the Beast sticks sourced outside and sell out at there price point.


Only the standoffs are sourced on Dans sticks the rest is made here.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

looks like a hell of a system


----------



## perrytrails (Mar 11, 2011)

I really like this setup, but like others the price hurts. 

My 1983 Toyota 4x4 was $7499 out the door. It was way over priced too.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice stand but once you put a quality seat cushion on and add a bow holder weight keeps going up. My Assault II works great already.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just think if hoyt made a carbon stand it would weight 16 pounds and cost 1999.99


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Wow.....I don’t think I can fork over $500 for a treestand


X2. I was pumped about this set up replacing my Assault 2, but not for that money. That's about $100 dollars/pound difference.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Dang watching the video though and I might come up with the money. It’s like crack hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

What a bunch of cheapskates on here.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> X2. I was pumped about this set up replacing my Assault 2, but not for that money. That's about $100 dollars/pound difference.


Lol...the assault II no straps or seat is around 9.5lbs. I am sure this 7.5lbs is raw weight with out straps or seat. Probably 10-11 ready to go.

The selling point for me is the the weight and the packability of the whole system. I would be willing to pay $500 for the whole system out the door.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Am i the only one that noticed the f bomb?


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

The biggest reasons why I want this set up is the how the sticks fasten to the stand and the ability to pack one out. It's definitely a lot of money but for how and where I hunt it could definitely be worth it. But I'm going to have to think about it and wait until I can get hands on one.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Lol...the assault II no straps or seat is around 9.5lbs. I am sure this 7.5lbs is raw weight with out straps or seat. Probably 10-11 ready to go.
> 
> The selling point for me is the the weight and the packability of the whole system. I would be willing to pay $500 for the whole system out the door.
> 
> ...


That Assault II 9.5lb weight is without the batwing as well, isn't it? I never weighed mine right out of the box. 


I'm pretty confident that 7.5 is exactly how they have it right now. No straps, no seat pad. 
In the video from Wired to Hunt Cody said they don't like saying a package weight and that it will vary depending on if you go with the rope or strap options for both the stand and stucks, main reason I'm fairly confident, but also its the norm to advertise bare stand weight (without the straps and seat pad). 

I'd think about a 2-2.5 lb difference between the two stands, in actual weight, would be realistic. 

$500 for the whole package? I would have ordered already. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Straps? Who needs straps?


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

The v brackets on my lw sticks rotate now and it is sort of a pain. Are they supposed to? Figured they were loose and i was gonna tighten. I like it for packing but makes climbing harder


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

With the current prices on some bows, stands, clothing and broad heads. Maybe there’s a need for a Bowhunters finance corporation.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

muzzypower said:


> The v brackets on my lw sticks rotate now and it is sort of a pain. Are they supposed to? Figured they were loose and i was gonna tighten. I like it for packing but makes climbing harder


Theyre supposed to. They rotate to lock into the tree better. 

If you have sticks with stationary v brackets, you'll notice from time to time, on crooked trees, it's hard to get 4 points of contact on the two brackets. Its nearly impossible to not have 4 points of contact with rotating v brackets. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

muzzypower said:


> Am i the only one that noticed the f bomb?


Hahah—no you weren’t!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perrytrails (Mar 11, 2011)

Blackeagle1 said:


> With the current prices on some bows, stands, clothing and broad heads. Maybe there’s a need for a Bowhuntets finance corporation.


Your onto something, lmao. 

We may not see it, unfortunately they have always said that one day only the wealthy will be able to hunt. 

Who knows we may see it sooner than we think.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Entry level for your kids not too bad so far:$1400 for a Reckoning,$200 for rest(Trinity),$800 for stand n sticks,$1000 for clothes(mid season wear),$600 for doz arrows,250 for broadheads to go on them,and on and ....
Hopefully U don't have a large family.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Doe anyone know if it has the ability to use the easy hang hook like the regular alpha??


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Don’t forget a MOLLE II system adds 3 lbs. I bet with sticks, seat cushion, bow holder and MOLLE II system this will weigh about 20 lbs. still would be 4 lbs lighter than the Assault II which is about 24 lbs ready to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Hopefully at the high price point it comes with quality shoulder straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

500 for a stand... 

Guess I'll stick with what I'm currently using


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

trial153 said:


> What a bunch of cheapskates on here.


Really? Cheapskates because some refuse to pay that kind of money for something we get to use maybe 6 months out of the year? Some people only get to hunt maybe 1 to 2 dozen hunts a year, if that. And some have families or other hobbies they want/have to support. Frugal at best would be the word I’d use but I wouldn’t even use that word, we can get good quality sticks and stands for Mobil hunting without having to spend upwards of a grand . If you want to spend that kind of money on that stuf or anything else in this great nation then that’s your business but calling people cheapskates for being less than a high roller is kind of out of touch with reality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

https://youtu.be/UMkx3cjgZIU


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

illmakeufamous said:


> Really? Cheapskates because some refuse to pay that kind of money for something we get to use maybe 6 months out of the year? Some people only get to hunt maybe 1 to 2 dozen hunts a year, if that. And some have families or other hobbies they want/have to support. Frugal at best would be the word I’d use but I wouldn’t even use that word, we can get good quality sticks and stands for Mobil hunting without having to spend upwards of a grand . If you want to spend that kind of money on that stuf or anything else in this great nation then that’s your business but calling people cheapskates for being less than a high roller is kind of out of touch with reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got that right. Who do you think pays for all the nice stuff the owners of these companies have. The sheep on here. Why do you think they do it? To make sure their fellow hunters have the best equipment possible? Give me a break. I believe in quality products but it’s getting ridiculous.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the Beast stuff is better. 
I’ll take my double step sticks over these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

I will say that is steep for a stand and sticks, and I probably won't buy them since I live in straight tree heaven in my area I hunt. If they came out with a 10 or 11 pound assault hand climber I would be all over it though, even for big $$$$. 

Think about it this way, we pay over 1000 for a bow that is outdated in a few years. With this stand and sticks for you die hard run and gun hunters in crooked tree land, you could buy once, cry once. The sticks and stand would last you for 20+ years. Just a thought.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tree stand envy is real.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

trial153 said:


> Tree stand envy is real.


Hahah yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

illmakeufamous said:


> Really? Cheapskates because some refuse to pay that kind of money for something we get to use maybe 6 months out of the year? Some people only get to hunt maybe 1 to 2 dozen hunts a year, if that. And some have families or other hobbies they want/have to support. Frugal at best would be the word I’d use but I wouldn’t even use that word, we can get good quality sticks and stands for Mobil hunting without having to spend upwards of a grand . If you want to spend that kind of money on that stuf or anything else in this great nation then that’s your business but calling people cheapskates for being less than a high roller is kind of out of touch with reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he was joking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

mccoppinb said:


> 500 for a stand...
> 
> Guess I'll stick with what I'm currently using


$500 may be insane to some of us.....but if it ain't nothin to ya then more power to ya!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

General RE LEE said:


> I think he was joking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank God someone has a sense of humor in this place


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Thank God someone has a sense of humor in this place


Hey man i don’t know you personally so I don’t know your personality and if something isn’t indicated in the text like “:sarcasm:” then I read it how it’s posted, which I didn’t take as sarcasm. My bad, Carry on, but I do stand behind what I said. Part of me thinks the Cost for hunting gear is getting outa hand, the the other part of me is kicking myself for not being a machinist or some kind of engineer so I can cash in and get while the gettin is good. I won’t be spending that kind of money but I’m sure there are plenty who will be. As long as people keep paying, prices will keep going up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

I’m buying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Im guessing this will hurt those who are trying to sell their assassins for big money in the classifieds.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

LW custom gear super light climber is next year I am betting...:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

Love the shelf/hook idea, as well as the stacking sticks, it all looks amazing. But man, that's a $1200 setup in Canuckistan.

I mean I do understand that waterjetting all the components from domestically sourced 6061 is obviously more costly. But it would be cool to see the packability features integrated on a cast stand, something more in the working-mans price range. Weight savings are great, but I can't justify that price tag for a few pounds. I'm sure it'll sell well though, all the power to those who can.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

When my current stuff hits the pooper, I may just buy a half cow for the year. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pi9 (Jan 2, 2016)

The way the sticks pack on the stand without needing a strap? If that really works is pretty impressive, wounder though how secure they are...

Wish they still had a 350lb weight limit as the 300lb limit rules me out.

Also, I understand there is some sort of history with these companies but using the name Lone Wolf is off putting at this point not sure how that isnt trade mark infringement but going to be confusing to consumers I would think.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

pi9 said:


> The way the sticks pack on the stand without needing a strap? If that really works is pretty impressive, wounder though how secure they are...
> 
> Wish they still had a 350lb weight limit as the 300lb limit rules me out.
> 
> Also, I understand there is some sort of history with these companies but using the name Lone Wolf is off putting at this point not sure how that isnt trade mark infringement but going to be confusing to consumers I would think.


Its not, because Andrae owns the LW name. He didn't sell that when he sold the company. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll see how things go in a couple years. No stand is worth 500.00 imho by itself


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

smokin x's said:


> Its not, because Andrae owns the LW name. He didn't sell that when he sold the company.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Still seems like an underhanded move on his part.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll see how things go in a couple years. No stand is worth 500.00 imho by itself


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Still seems like an underhanded move on his part.


Oh for sure. Did you watch the ATA videos of Cody with XOP last year or 2? Took some digs at lone wolf.

Seems kind of odd to name this company lone wolf to. Maybe trying to confuse people into thinking it’s been around forever?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

I went to the web site but I can’t buy the stand and sticks yet.


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

Did Lone Wolf come out with anything new? Just curious since a bunch of people were saying the assault II was sold out for 2019

Edit: never mind, checked their site and they’re in stock


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

It’s the dadgum tariffs


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

What about XOP did they do anything new


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

“7.5 lb hunt weight”


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

How many different lawsuits do you think will come of this situation??? HAHA


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Still seems like an underhanded move on his part.


Just smart business...


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Nothing like stabbing your friend in the back, I’m guessing Dan and Andre will no longer be friends. 
Dan holds the patent for cutting stands with water jet. 
Unfortunately Dan is a blue collar hard working guy and Andre has $


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

kspseshooter said:


> Nothing like stabbing your friend in the back, I’m guessing Dan and Andre will no longer be friends.
> Dan holds the patent for cutting stands with water jet.
> Unfortunately Dan is a blue collar hard working guy and Andre has $
> 
> ...


They have been good friends for years. I’m sure they will work something out, Andrea will most likely pay dan royalties or something


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

zap said:


> Just smart business...


If by “good business” you mean these guys seem like the Kevin Strother of the treestand world than I guess you’re right. I’m also no so sure how “good business” it is. There’s already guys on other threads bad mouthing Lone Wolfand the price of these new stands because they don’t realize these are different companies.


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

zap said:


> Just smart business...


It’s under hand man. Andre is a snake. Has been for years. Straight up sticking it to his “friend” Dan Infalt with this one too. Sad thing is is Dan got asked to blindly promote this new stuff only to have it infringe on his patent. If I had that kind of cheddar I’d be buying hunting beast gear not LWCG.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Actually, there is no under handed in the business world. Its either legal or it is not legal and you can sue if you think you have been infringed upon.

I wonder how many ideas Dan got from andre and incorporated in his stuff. Andre has always been an innovator.


----------



## hobbie24 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm understanding this correctly? 
Andre D'Acquisto is the founder of Lone Wolf. He sold his company and as soon as the law would allow he started XOP and made a similar tree stand to compete with the guy who bought his company? On top of that he is now launching Lone Wolf Custom Gear that is still a separate company from the one he originally sold. 
So basically he is trying to put the guy who bought his company out of business? 

Why did he sell Lone Wolf if he wanted to continue making tree stands?


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

I was intrigued until I saw the prices. Got an XOP Vanish XT for Christmas. I can get four of about any climbing stick and still have a setup cheaper than their stand alone. A few pounds heavier, but not enough to make me want to drop almost $900 on a setup.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

zap said:


> Actually, there is no under handed in the business world. Its either legal or it is not legal and you can sue if you think you have been infringed upon.
> 
> I wonder how many ideas Dan got from andre and incorporated in his stuff. Andre has always been an innovator.


What I find interesting is that a lot of people have morals until it comes to something that benefits them and then they have a tragic case of amnesia. Andre is a snake, always has been and will be.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> What I find interesting is that a lot of people have morals until it comes to something that benefits them and then they have a tragic case of amnesia. Andre is a snake, always has been and will be.



Yup!!!

I agree


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Its getting interesting!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> What I find interesting is that a lot of people have morals until it comes to something that benefits them and then they have a tragic case of amnesia. Andre is a snake, always has been and will be.


Most folks go into business to benefit themselves not for moral reasons...maybe you go to work everyday for moral reasons but I go to work to get paid. I like what I do and provide a quality product to my customers but I still give bids to people who have a bid from someone else that I know or do not know and I bid to get the job if I want to get the job. That's business. Andre took all his yet to be enacted ideas with him when he sold lone wolf and lone wolf has been stagnant since then while he has continued to introduce innovative products. Maybe water jetting steel was his idea to begin with.....he certainly has been at the forefront of the treestand industry for quite a while.

He is one of the few 'pro' hunters I would like to meet and sit down and talk to. The short interview clips of Andre on dans dvd's were the best parts of those dvd's. Lots of good info if you paid attention to what he was saying. Not trying to take anything away from dan but that's just how I feel about that.


What is a snake? Someone who looks out for their own best interest? You think someone else is going to put food on Andre's table? I think he has earned what he has. Started with a very small business and innovations.....Now he will be selling thousands of $500 stands.....an American success story. Someone has a problem with that and they can feel free to sue him. If they have a good case there are thousands of bottom feeder contingency attorneys waiting to get the case.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

The main part of this that’s caught my attention and had my curiosity, Lone Wolf Hunting Products showed the Assault 2 and assault hand climber out of stock for 2019. 

Then the word spread about Lone Wolf Custom Gear and they come out with a stand that appears to be based on the assault, and a platform based on the assasin. 

With nothing new from LWHP I wondered if Andrae had gone back in with LWHP and kinda made them and XOP sister companies. 

Then I wondered if andrae had the patent on the assault and assassin platform, and that LWHP wasn’t gonna sell the assault anymore and andrae was re-releasing it under his new LWCG. 

Well the day LWCG finally reveals their stuff, LWHP suddenly gets the assault 2 and the assault hand climber back in stock. Went from out of stock for 2019 to in stock on the 10th of January. Maybe they were actually in stock and they were holding out for when LWCG released a stand with that high of a price point and swooped back in with an affordable assault for the every-day guy. May it’s all just coincidence? I don’t know? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshtaylor (Oct 9, 2011)

A guy who jumps from profiting from lonewolf, then jumping ship to XOP, then jumping to his own thing with Lonewolf Custom... He sounds like a snake, and thats just horrible, i really hope it fails, because there isnt a realistic story on earth that can make me believe he did an ethical thing by leaving and mirroring the 2 businesses that he gave his word to, then creates a 3rd company on his own that mimic the first 2 companies. Obviously its legal, but its still like a snake in the grass. I hear hes using a water jet to cut his stands, which is awesome, and the poundage difference is amazing. With all that being said, I love the stand, the design, the weight. I just cant justify a 900 dollars set up, compared to my alpha2 setup of more than half of that.


----------



## Deereman8370 (Sep 26, 2017)

What’s the weight on those ear rings?


----------



## michaelo311 (Sep 12, 2016)

This video explains a lot


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Deereman8370 said:


> What’s the weight on those ear rings?


To each his own I guess..... but the ear bobs are ridiculous in my book. Don’t really understand.

Regardless.... I think the sticks and the way they pack are pretty slick. Want to see them in person.


----------



## pi9 (Jan 2, 2016)

joshtaylor said:


> A guy who jumps from profiting from lonewolf, then jumping ship to XOP, then jumping to his own thing with Lonewolf Custom... He sounds like a snake, and thats just horrible, i really hope it fails, because there isnt a realistic story on earth that can make me believe he did an ethical thing by leaving and mirroring the 2 businesses that he gave his word to, then creates a 3rd company on his own that mimic the first 2 companies. Obviously its legal, but its still like a snake in the grass. I hear hes using a water jet to cut his stands, which is awesome, and the poundage difference is amazing. With all that being said, I love the stand, the design, the weight. I just cant justify a 900 dollars set up, compared to my alpha2 setup of more than half of that.



In one video he says his son runs XOP and they are doing all this in collaboration.


----------



## Deereman8370 (Sep 26, 2017)

I was excited to hear about their trail cams. After watching the video on them, I’m pretty disappointed.


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

So the original Lone Wolf guy that I bought my stand from in '93 is who? When he sold the company, somebody near Peoria IL bought it? They then had the stand made in China. Stand went down the toilet, production issues etc. Now the early 90's guy is back in business with the slick ,mobile setup that is water jetted?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

This is like TMZ for bowhunters. Haven’t seen this much squawking and clucking about a subject in awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I would pay that kind of money for that stand in a heartbeat if it had a better seat.I have an assault hang on and an assault climber and my only complaint is the seat.It was an easy fix with the climber.I just use a hazmore seat with the sit and climb top.I fail to see the difficulty of putting a mesh style seat on the hang on.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Something stinks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow that is pretty neat, but not for that price. That is absurd. This whole Lone Wolf situation with the owner selling, leaving, rejoining blah blah blah. That is capitalism. That is business. That is how it works. In the end you all are still buying the stands whether it be from XOP or Lone Wolf. Stop acting like you care lol.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

zap said:


> most folks go into business to benefit themselves not for moral reasons...maybe you go to work everyday for moral reasons but i go to work to get paid. I like what i do and provide a quality product to my customers but i still give bids to people who have a bid from someone else that i know or do not know and i bid to get the job if i want to get the job. That's business. Andre took all his yet to be enacted ideas with him when he sold lone wolf and lone wolf has been stagnant since then while he has continued to introduce innovative products. Maybe water jetting steel was his idea to begin with.....he certainly has been at the forefront of the treestand industry for quite a while.
> 
> He is one of the few 'pro' hunters i would like to meet and sit down and talk to. The short interview clips of andre on dans dvd's were the best parts of those dvd's. Lots of good info if you paid attention to what he was saying. Not trying to take anything away from dan but that's just how i feel about that.
> 
> ...


dead on!!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Dylbilly said:


> View attachment 6708763


Well then there’s that....


----------



## hobbie24 (Mar 8, 2006)

zap said:


> Most folks go into business to benefit themselves not for moral reasons...maybe you go to work everyday for moral reasons but I go to work to get paid. I like what I do and provide a quality product to my customers but I still give bids to people who have a bid from someone else that I know or do not know and I bid to get the job if I want to get the job. That's business. Andre took all his yet to be enacted ideas with him when he sold lone wolf and lone wolf has been stagnant since then while he has continued to introduce innovative products. Maybe water jetting steel was his idea to begin with.....he certainly has been at the forefront of the treestand industry for quite a while.
> 
> He is one of the few 'pro' hunters I would like to meet and sit down and talk to. The short interview clips of Andre on dans dvd's were the best parts of those dvd's. Lots of good info if you paid attention to what he was saying. Not trying to take anything away from dan but that's just how I feel about that.
> 
> ...


The reason people are calling him a snake is because he is causing a lot of confusion using the Lone Wolf name and old logo. I understand he still owns that name and can legally do it but just because its legal doesn't make it ethical. Why couldn't he just make his new stand under XOP instead of trying to undercut Lone Wolf Hunting Products. Nothing is stopping him from contributing to the hunting industry with his innovations. I think he would be more successful by not using the Lone Wolf Name. Let the quality of your product speak for itself. He is deliberately trying to make a statement with that move. The people who bought Lone Wolf from him probably made him a wealthy man and now he is trying to put them out of business. That's why he looks like a snake.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

hobbie24 said:


> The reason people are calling him a snake is because he is causing a lot of confusion using the Lone Wolf name and old logo. I understand he still owns that name and can legally do it but just because its legal doesn't make it ethical. Why couldn't he just make his new stand under XOP instead of trying to undercut Lone Wolf Hunting Products. Nothing is stopping him from contributing to the hunting industry with his innovations. I think he would be more successful by not using the Lone Wolf Name. Let the quality of your product speak for itself. He is deliberately trying to make a statement with that move. The people who bought Lone Wolf from him probably made him a wealthy man and now he is trying to put them out of business. That's why he looks like a snake.


And once again he is looking out for his INTEREST and HIS benefit. That is how you get $$$ in the business world. You have to be ruthless, and you have to somewhat treacherous. That does not make him a snake. That makes him a business man.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Moral vacancy isnt a good thing in life or business regardless of what some AT poster would have you believe.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, he does not own xop so why should he make business for them?


----------



## hobbie24 (Mar 8, 2006)

jewalker7842 said:


> And once again he is looking out for his INTEREST and HIS benefit. That is how you get $$$ in the business world. You have to be ruthless, and you have to somewhat treacherous. That does not make him a snake. That makes him a business man.


That's how some people make $$$ in the business world. I'm in the business world and I know for a fact you can do well without being ruthless or treacherous. I don't see anything wrong with him making treestands and competing with Lone Wolf hunting products. Its the way he is going about it that seems off.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's awesome setup. I am not to say how anyone spends their money.


----------



## hobbie24 (Mar 8, 2006)

zap said:


> Well, he does not own xop so why should he make business for them?


I didn't know that so I retract my statement about making it under XOP. That still does not change the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Although I think the way the sticks snap onto the stand is very innovative, but not practical unless you never encounter branches, brush, etc. while trekking through the woods. Seems no matter what you will still have to strap them down or risk losing one or two and not knowing at the time. Maybe the mini-sticks will work as they don’t extend past the stand, but the full-size sticks don’t appear to do the same. Not sure how you’d store your stick ropes or straps the way they sit so flat while still being able to snap them in without completely removing your rope/straps each time. 

I like the ideas in theory, but not practicability at this time. My opinion only. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

survivalistd said:


> Unless the tree stand was so expensive they couldn't afford a pack: grin:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol this turned out to be spot on


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Dylbilly said:


> View attachment 6708763


I’m confused, because The Hunting beast Facebook page was helping to promote the LWCG last Saturday. Did they not know what they were promoting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tmead said:


> I’m confused, because The Hunting beast Facebook page was helping to promote the LWCG last Saturday. Did they not know what they were promoting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like Andre blindly asked Dan to post his website. Dan being friends with Andre did so not knowing what Andre was coming out with.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

tmead said:


> I’m confused, because The Hunting beast Facebook page was helping to promote the LWCG last Saturday. Did they not know what they were promoting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luv to know the real story....


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Forget the stand, when are the new Lone Wolf bows coming out? I should be able to pick one up for $2500 or so.:wink:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

highwaynorth said:


> Forget the stand, when are the new Lone Wolf bows coming out? I should be able to pick one up for $2500 or so.:wink:


lol They are only $1200


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

zap said:


> Luv to know the real story....


Me too , lol , a little off season drama.....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Buckblood said:


> Me too , lol , a little off season drama.....


Ha!

I hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Dan and Andrae seem like brothers from another mother. The look like they can be brothers, they sound the same, and both building sticks and stands. Why don't they combine forces?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

No comment....:wink:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Publicity stunt ???


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Question

So is Lone Wolf Treestands still in business or do we have to buy the $1000 stand set up?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

General RE LEE said:


> Question
> 
> So is Lone Wolf Treestands still in business or do we have to buy the $1000 stand set up?


Completely separate entities as far as everyone can tell. 

Lone wolf hunting products - the original

Lone wolf custom gear - the new ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

Buckblood said:


> Dan and Andrae seem like brothers from another mother. The look like they can be brothers, they sound the same, and both building sticks and stands. Why don't they combine forces?


I’m pretty sure Dan mentioned partnering with him on the thread where he was discussing Andre using his patent without permission. Business man or not, I couldn’t do what it APPEARS Andre did to Dan. I’m sure there’s a lot more to the story we don’t know but It seems like Dan was left in the dark.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

There's a theory on the Hunting Beast forum that Dan's stand will be available through LWCG as the "Infalt Series" just like the other stands have a series name. So may be some theatrics for that release. But only time will tell.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Not exactly 7.5 lbs “hunt Ready”


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like I could mill 1/8'' from the bottom of my old one, modify the seat a bit for a shelf, and have myself a 1990's model LWCG stand.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

frog gigger said:


> Sounds like I could mill 1/8'' from the bottom of my old one, modify the seat a bit for a shelf, and have myself a 1990's model LWCG stand.


 Keep that 90s model just like it is, thats one of the best ever built. I have one that I was told was an original casting, whatever that means.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

And LOL at the "shelf". How is that useful in any way? 

"Set your pack on it, then strap it down."


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I think the shelf was a solution to the seat being in the way of the sticks. I've got to say that the sticks and storage is my favorite part of the set up. May end up getting a long set and selling off some lone wolfs, the stand I can wait on.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

Dylbilly said:


> View attachment 6708763


UH-OH! BFF? Hmmmm....I know that Dan posted an interview with Andrae on YouTube and had to pull it real quick to let Andrae get back with him for approval. So far, the video hasn't turned back up. I admire what Andrae has done for the portable treestand hunter. I am a capitalist, but I also have a conscience. I would call his business practices abhorrent, legal or not. There are way more important things in this world, than money. I don't think Andrae is short on money, but if he keeps slithering around the "industry", he may end up being short on friends.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

crankn101 said:


> And LOL at the "shelf". How is that useful in any way?
> 
> "Set your pack on it, then strap it down."


It would give you a more secure area to haul cold weather clothes to the tree.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I do that shelf thing temporarily with my xop already. I use it to hold the stand up while i strap the stuff too it but I would never wanna pack meat with the stand.

If you buy a $500 hangon you couldve bought a kifaru and an assault carried the assault with a pack youd never notice the weight and have two cool pieces. 

I think its neat, id have one if I had money to piss away and guys do. Ive seen guys drop 20k in one night at a qmda or rocky mountain banquet. They have business to use it as a "charity" write off. What would stop a guy like that from winning a $2000 custom rifle, selling it and getting stands like this. Of course, if you have that kind of money you dont care about $500.

How many guys on here have a truck that the sticker price was over $50k? I bet alot! My truck was, though I didnt buy it new but lets be honest with ourselves. $500 aint sheeeeet in todays world.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Buckblood said:


> HB just took down a 27 page thread on the subject....


Well that does not sound good...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like another stand in the hopper...


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

I can still see the 27 page thread on HB...


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Red Eye 81 said:


> I can still see the 27 page thread on HB...


So can I.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

THP boys strolling by @ 10:15 mark in video Zap posted.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

For soft touch, i hear a bunch of clank. Maybe its just on the sticks. Im only 185 so i figure i can mill a bunch off all my cast stands


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

I dont see the rubber grommets being secure by themselves, especially over time. Good ideas. Durability over time will tell the tale


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

And what if you carry a big pack??


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

muzzypower said:


> I dont see the rubber grommets being secure by themselves, especially over time. Good ideas. Durability over time will tell the tale


Pretty simple solution, replacement grommets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Good ideas. Time, and reviews, will tell


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hawk switched to the rubber grommet for stacking as well, so I think it’s going to be the new process for the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 6709175


Good statement.....My $ would be on that it is true.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh the drama


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Prouder27 said:


> Hawk switched to the rubber grommet for stacking as well, so I think it’s going to be the new process for the future
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can I find out more about Hawk’s 2019 lineup? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Hudsy said:


> Where can I find out more about Hawk’s 2019 lineup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id like to know as well. If the sticks pack ANY better, even if its the tiniest bit, than the current ones, ill be getting some

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Someone needs to ask Cody or Andre to demonstrate how to pack the sticks with tree straps attached. If you wrap the stick the traditional way won’t it block the grommet holes and prevent them from stacking and attaching to the stand?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bet you need to take them off and pocket em ..


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

trial153 said:


> Bet you need to take them off and pocket em ..




Well that would suck.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hudsy said:


> Where can I find out more about Hawk’s 2019 lineup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ATA show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

smokin x's said:


> Id like to know as well. If the sticks pack ANY better, even if its the tiniest bit, than the current ones, ill be getting some
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Verse button and rubber grommet system for stacking on new helium sticks. Video should be up soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Prouder27 said:


> Verse button and rubber grommet system for stacking on new helium sticks. Video should be up soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds promising, I'm excited. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

smokin x's said:


> Sounds promising, I'm excited.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

smokin x's said:


> Sounds promising, I'm excited.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/_IuvxJ0QFSs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

D’Acquisto’s system still blows this out the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Prouder27 said:


> https://youtu.be/_IuvxJ0QFSs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That's cool. That video answered my one question as to wether that rubber was just acting as a bumber between the two or wether they actually attach. 

That suction cup system looks really solid. I'm glad that they fixed the only downside to these sticks in the stackability, and that they listened to customers and did their own version of the versa buttons, so we don't have to do it ourselves. I don't know a single person thats kept the stock plate and clip strap on their HH sticks. 

IMO easily the most versatile stick on the market, you can literally do anything with them and mod them to fit exactly what you need. I really like the set I have, and I'm 100% adding atleast 3 of the new ones to the stable as soon as theyre available.

I appreciate the info, pics and video!

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Prouder27 said:


> D’Acquisto’s system still blows this out the water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The system as a whole, I agree. There's no stand and stick system that packs flatter. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

smokin x's said:


> Wow. That's cool. That video answered my one question as to wether that rubber was just acting as a bumber between the two or wether they actually attach.
> 
> That suction cup system looks really solid. I'm glad that they fixed the only downside to these sticks in the stackability, and that they listened to customers and did their own version of the versa buttons, so we don't have to do it ourselves. I don't know a single person thats kept the stock plate and clip strap on their HH sticks.
> 
> ...


Will be interesting to see if they offer a “stick upgrade kit” to add the rubber connection and versa button to older helium’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

trial153 said:


> Bet you need to take them off and pocket em ..


It'll be interesting to see if they have a solution for this version. Maybe they need to add hooks on an end or ends to wrap the straps around? Perhaps waiting for version 2.0 would be wise if they don't have a solution. Myself, I really don't like wrapping the sticks up in the dark and it's my least favorite part when pulling a stand. I would just assume hang a small bag off by belt and stuff the straps in or take them out as I remove/install the sticks. The only issue with that would be forgetting to bring the pack that I stow them in.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Prouder27 said:


> Will be interesting to see if they offer a “stick upgrade kit” to add the rubber connection and versa button to older helium’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be cool if they did. 

If those suction mounts are attached with a single bolt and nut like I think they are, I would be pretty surprised if they offered an upgrade kit.

I doubt they would advocate consumers to drill a hole in each end of their stick. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

smokin x's said:


> It would be cool if they did.
> 
> If those suction mounts are attached with a single bolt and nut like I think they are, I would be pretty surprised if they offered an upgrade kit.
> 
> ...


Very true, did not think of that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Prouder27 said:


> Very true, did not think of that lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the other hand, I doubt there would be anything stopping them from selling "replacements" of both the versa button and suction mounts :wink:

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

smokin x's said:


> On the other hand, I doubt there would be anything stopping them from selling "replacements" of both the versa button and suction mounts :wink:
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


A mod mans dream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Another thing most guys aren’t realizing is Andre said this is a custom set up. Offering the stand in the soft touch and as well as not as well as a rope option for sticks. Not sure how much that will lower price but could be 50-100 off on soft touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Prouder27 said:


> A mod mans dream
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. 

If they do offer replacement parts, I'm willing to bet that they'd sell as many of those as they would sticks. 

Theres plenty of interest in the suction mounts on social media already, and not just from owners of HH sticks, but LW guys as well. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

smokin x's said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> If they do offer replacement parts, I'm willing to bet that they'd sell as many of those as they would sticks.
> 
> ...


Yes, the future of sticks and packability looks promising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

The new Hawks with the double loop straps and button look solid, especially with the sound dampening mounts. I would trade any lone wolf stick I have for one of those. I have some cheaper sticks with the clips like they had on their previous models straps, too much metal to metal contact for me on a hang and hunt. These look great.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

It's annoying they won't put straps or the ropes on the sticks to show how they back when fully assembled. 


Odd that no one on video has asked them to do that either...

unless I've missed a video of someone asking them to do it or them doing it


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Burtle said:


> It's annoying they won't put straps or the ropes on the sticks to show how they back when fully assembled.
> 
> 
> Odd that no one on video has asked them to do that either...
> ...


 thats why they have a pack sitting on a shelf, strap storage...


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Burtle said:


> It's annoying they won't put straps or the ropes on the sticks to show how they back when fully assembled.
> 
> 
> Odd that no one on video has asked them to do that either...
> ...


Good call. And no one shows their stands with the hanging straps included in the packing set up.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Burtle said:


> It's annoying they won't put straps or the ropes on the sticks to show how they back when fully assembled.
> 
> 
> Odd that no one on video has asked them to do that either...
> ...


 Yes, I haven't seen the question asked. These vloggers live and breath this stuff, you know they thought of it. Is it all about asking the right questions to get free stuff/access?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Too much for my blood. Cool stuff though.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

made out of Michigan metal, made in Michigan.. I am getting one ....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

bigbucks170 said:


> made out of Michigan metal, made in Michigan.. I am getting one ....


:thumbs_up


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Looks like another stand in the hopper...
> 
> View attachment 6709181


Looks like an Assault and Alpha sized stand in that pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Prouder27 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the slight gapping, I can see how to wrap ropes and keep attached while stacking. I can’t see the same with the lwcg sticks though. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Andrae is one of the very best hunters out there. He knows how to get the job done, and he’s probably forgotten more about hunting than I’ll ever know. He’s also a hell of an innovator, and comes up with some great ideas. BUT. If I did that interview with him, I’d have had to immediately leave and go take a shower. The word that comes to mind when I see him and listen to him is greasy. If anybody makes a business deal with him and gets burned, they got what they deserved. He ekes slithery out of his pores.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Hudsy said:


> With the slight gapping, I can see how to wrap ropes and keep attached while stacking. I can’t see the same with the lwcg sticks though.


 True, but it wouldn't be hard for LWCG to lengthen the specs on the male end of the rubber grommet plugs to allow for some additional gap; basically allowing you to push them into the mating grommet as far as you'd choose to.
Cody indicated that the ones he was demonstrating were prototypes, not made to exact spec. (at least for ideal fit snugness), so who knows where it will eventually go.

Point being-small problem, easy solution...


----------



## gsptarget (Aug 21, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> And LOL at the "shelf". How is that useful in any way?
> 
> "Set your pack on it, then strap it down."


I partially ride a mountain bike to get in where I hunt. That shelf would make my pack and bow a lot more secure


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

gsptarget said:


> I partially ride a mountain bike to get in where I hunt. That shelf would make my pack and bow a lot more secure


 If you say so. It seems like another object to potentially scar up your bow and cause damage.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

KRONIIK said:


> True, but it wouldn't be hard for LWCG to lengthen the specs on the male end of the rubber grommet plugs to allow for some additional gap; basically allowing you to push them into the mating grommet as far as you'd choose to.
> Cody indicated that the ones he was demonstrating were prototypes, not made to exact spec. (at least for ideal fit snugness), so who knows where it will eventually go.
> 
> Point being-small problem, easy solution...


Point being - for the money they’re asking, there should be no problems. . .


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

I have to agree with Mr Man on everything but the greatest hunter part....hijack his old brand, sketchy potential patent issues with a friend who always spoke of him in high regard....some sketchy hunting violations....if it was the greatest setup in the world and I had a grand to burn on a set up, based on just what I’ve read I would be a hard pass. Buy this and he’s out in a year after all the legal wrangling...where’s your customer service for the most expensive setup out? There was a better way to do this. Just my .02


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

xdmelarton said:


> I have to agree with Mr Man on everything but the greatest hunter part....hijack his old brand, sketchy potential patent issues with a friend who always spoke of him in high regard....some sketchy hunting violations....if it was the greatest setup in the world and I had a grand to burn on a set up, based on just what I’ve read I would be a hard pass. Buy this and he’s out in a year after all the legal wrangling...where’s your customer service for the most expensive setup out? There was a better way to do this. Just my .02


If I were XOP, I’d cut ties with him and Cody. Looks like a play by me to take them over. Offer “higher-end gear”, spend a year or so outperforming their current line and, bam, bye XOP. If he truly wanted to get back in the game, this is a poor way to do it, even if he does own the Lone Wolf name. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

xdmelarton said:


> I have to agree with Mr Man on everything but the greatest hunter part....hijack his old brand, sketchy potential patent issues with a friend who always spoke of him in high regard....some sketchy hunting violations....if it was the greatest setup in the world and I had a grand to burn on a set up, based on just what I’ve read I would be a hard pass. Buy this and he’s out in a year after all the legal wrangling...where’s your customer service for the most expensive setup out? There was a better way to do this. Just my .02



If you don’t see anything wrong with the way he’s operating, that shows a lot about your character as well. 
You don’t have to be a snake to succeed in the business world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Super sleazy way of doing business that is for sure. No if, ands, or buts about it.

With that said...

This is probably the most interesting thing at the show. Looks like the best setup out.

Wish Dan would release his stand or start promoting it if he actually plans on coming out with it. Who knows if it will come to market at this point.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

I was told from a source sticks will be available in a double step option as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kspseshooter said:


> If you don’t see anything wrong with the way he’s operating, that shows a lot about your character as well.
> You don’t have to be a snake to succeed in the business world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol:


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I would be cautious on passing moral judgements on people doing business without knowing all of the facts that you are not don’t and can’t have. If I have learned anything at 63 years old is that things are seldom what they seem.
I remember everyone roasting him for going to XOP also.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

1canvas said:


> I would be cautious on passing moral judgements on people doing business without knowing all of the facts that you are not don’t and can’t have. If I have learned anything at 63 years old is that things are seldom what they seem.
> I remember everyone roasting him for going to XOP also.



Foolish people judge others without knowledge of what has actually transpired.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like they have a bunch of trademarks that the other lone wolf still uses. It’s just all seems really weird


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

1canvas said:


> I would be cautious on passing moral judgements on people doing business without knowing all of the facts that you are not don’t and can’t have. If I have learned anything at 63 years old is that things are seldom what they seem.
> I remember everyone roasting him for going to XOP also.





zap said:


> Foolish people judge others without knowledge of what has actually transpired.


That’s true. I don’t know what’s going on in the background. Just smells funny.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, I do not find different opinions a personal issue just a difference of opinions. I just say what I think no offense meant.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

I know it was asked on here earlier and I apologize if it was answered; but can someone explain how Andrae/Cody are currently associated with LW-XOP-LWCG all at the same time?


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

I believe that if he used a different name bringing this to market it benefits him in perception and sales. The other questionable issues aren’t in the forefront as they are now and this is more buzz about the tool and less about a person. To the extent it hurts isn’t measurable but I’m sure some potential buyers are turned off by all of this.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Super sleazy way of doing business that is for sure. No if, ands, or buts about it.
> 
> With that said...
> 
> ...


Dan said its looking to be available early spring on HB, Atleast the 6.5ish lb assault sized stand.

The 7.5 lb alpha sized version more than likely won't be available this year. 

It'll be just like the sticks I believe, a ton of second party hype and very little actual promotion from him. But his name seems to sell things well enough for him. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

Also, seems that if Andrae has as much money as people on here seem to think, then he would likely have had lawyers research all of the patents they may come up against before going through all the effort and costs of LWCG to this point... No?


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't think Dan would be making such a big deal about it if he didn't have a legitimate claim. Especially with him and Andrae being "close" friends. I think I will be holding out for Dan's offering. It is the least that I can do after him offering all of his knowledge to others, and creating a top notch hunting forum for free.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Andrae proved he has no filter on that wired to hunt facebook video. Not very becoming for a “professional”. One has to wonder who the f’ing b was he was talking about. 
Game warden?


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Dan really is a great contributor. He offers his seminars for way less than a lot of guys because he wants to make it affordable for young people who don’t have a lot of money to get involved in hunting and have an opportunity to learn. 
As far as Dan and Andre, there’s a lot of history there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

muzzypower said:


> Andrae proved he has no filter on that wired to hunt facebook video. Not very becoming for a “professional”. One has to wonder who the f’ing b was he was talking about.
> Game warden?


 I would be more concerned with the actions of our school teachers across the nation before some hunter. 

Just my opinion...


----------



## pi9 (Jan 2, 2016)

People saying his involvement with LWCG and XOP simultaneously is fishy....well he says in the video that his son is running XOP and they are doing all this in collaboration. 

Why is he a snake for this? 

Seems to me that maybe they are offering a premium line and a budget line? Whats wrong with that? Kinda like Chevy and Cadillac?


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

crankn101 said:


> I would be more concerned with the actions of our school teachers across the nation before some hunter.
> 
> Just my opinion...


Focus. Lol just razzing you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pi9 said:


> People saying his involvement with LWCG and XOP simultaneously is fishy....well he says in the video that his son is running XOP and they are doing all this in collaboration.
> 
> Why is he a snake for this?
> 
> Seems to me that maybe they are offering a premium line and a budget line? Whats wrong with that? Kinda like Chevy and Cadillac?


The “lone wolf hunting products” vs “lone wolf custom gear” is the fishy part for me. Trying to run off the reputation of a company he sold like 14 years ago? It’s just strange...


----------



## pi9 (Jan 2, 2016)

enkriss said:


> The “lone wolf hunting products” vs “lone wolf custom gear” is the fishy part for me. Trying to run off the reputation of a company he sold like 14 years ago? It’s just strange...


Agreed, I originally, many posts ago said it was odd they used the lone wolf name...that is really odd or fishy to me. 

However being involved with XOP and LWCG at the same time doesnt strike me as odd or fishy.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

enkriss said:


> The “lone wolf hunting products” vs “lone wolf custom gear” is the fishy part for me. Trying to run off the reputation of a company he sold like 14 years ago? It’s just strange...


It would if he hadn't kept the rights to the Lone Wolf name.


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

I guess lone wolf should’ve changed names when hands changed knowing the rights to the name was not being sold with it. Now, they have a company competing with them with a very similar name and they haven’t changed their line up in how many years? I’d say they are the ones that are going to have to get something figured out. Only thing they have going for them now is their history and now they look a lot more affordable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

I’m super interested to see how it all playable out between LWCG and Dan Infalts patent... Both Dan and Andrae seem like no BS unfiltered type guys, so i hope the truth comes out..


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Role models come in all walks of life


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

muzzypower said:


> Andrae proved he has no filter on that wired to hunt facebook video. Not very becoming for a “professional”. One has to wonder who the f’ing b was he was talking about.
> Game warden?




What's the podcast number? I'd like to listen to it. 

Thanks


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> The “lone wolf hunting products” vs “lone wolf custom gear” is the fishy part for me. Trying to run off the reputation of a company he sold like 14 years ago? It’s just strange...


Not near that long ago. I would say post 2010, maybe 2012.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Burtle said:


> What's the podcast number? I'd like to listen to it.
> 
> Thanks


It was a Facebook live video and Andrae was caught in a 'hot mic' moment.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

illmakeufamous said:


> I guess lone wolf should’ve changed names when hands changed knowing the rights to the name was not being sold with it. Now, they have a company competing with them with a very similar name and they haven’t changed their line up in how many years? I’d say they are the ones that are going to have to get something figured out. Only thing they have going for them now is their history and now they look a lot more affordable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree^^


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Now there are two lone wolves...…:lol:


Maybe one should pack up...


:lol:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> Not near that long ago. I would say post 2010, maybe 2012.


He sold the company in 2005 or 2006


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Loc on Windwalker and Limit are still better stands for packing in and out. Wish I had the means to bring those stands back.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> Not near that long ago. I would say post 2010, maybe 2012.


2006


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

tempus fugit.


----------



## byg (Sep 4, 2008)

I find it strange that a guy that has been in the business for 35yrs wouldn't do a patent search. I thought that was common practice. Coincidence that his friend owns the patent. But who cares as long as they put out killer stands


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

byg said:


> I find it strange that a guy that has been in the business for 35yrs wouldn't do a patent search. I thought that was common practice. Coincidence that his friend owns the patent. But who cares as long as they put out killer stands


If there is a patent infringement on these stands that is nothing a little money to use the patent can’t fix. Heck it looks they built plenty of that into the price!!!...:mg:


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sometimes being first is more valuable then being right...calculated risk.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

Saw a post on the hunting beast about the beef patent between Dan Infalt and LWCG being a marketing tactic to get all of us razzed up about it. At first I thought that was a crazy idea.. Then I saw a video by DIY Sportsman where Andrae was talking about Dan Infalt and seemed pretty cheerful when doing so. Maybe it was marketing genius, and they broke the hunting internet with it. If so good job


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

jhanna04 said:


> Saw a post on the hunting beast about the beef patent between Dan Infalt and LWCG being a marketing tactic to get all of us razzed up about it. At first I thought that was a crazy idea.. Then I saw a video by DIY Sportsman where Andrae was talking about Dan Infalt and seemed pretty cheerful when doing so. Maybe it was marketing genius, and they broke the hunting internet with it. If so good job


And there plan is proceeding quite nicely........ brilliant marketing


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Who really cares about the behind the scenes crap...you gonna drop 900 on a set up to save a little weight. That's what it boils down to and there are idiots that will pay it.


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

Don’t know either one of them from Adam but from watching interviews and videos of both, they don’t seem like the playing games/drama type. Could be wrong though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Might as well start a reality show with all these friggin dramatic treestand makers and site sponsors already. It's getting worse than those housewife shows my wife watches.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Not sure I would call that brilliant marketing if that was their true intent. Lol


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

jhanna04 said:


> Saw a post on the hunting beast about the beef patent between Dan Infalt and LWCG being a marketing tactic to get all of us razzed up about it. At first I thought that was a crazy idea.. Then I saw a video by DIY Sportsman where Andrae was talking about Dan Infalt and seemed pretty cheerful when doing so. Maybe it was marketing genius, and they broke the hunting internet with it. If so good job


I’m not sure I believe that. These don’t seem like the kind of guys to manufacture fake drama for the attention. I don’t personally know any of them but I haven’t seen Dan wearing any bedazzled jeans or promoting “the cruncher”


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Who gives a ****. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsptarget (Aug 21, 2009)

fountain;1109394051...you gonna drop 900 on a set up to save a little weight. That's what it boils down to and there are idiots that will pay it.[/QUOTE said:


> I remember the same statements about paying the price for carbon bows. Lots of us idiots out here.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

This system wasn’t created for the masses or the weekend warrior. It’s for the die hard run and gun whitetail addicts who want the best of the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

gsptarget said:


> I remember the same statements about paying the price for carbon bows. Lots of us idiots out here.


True...I'm one of them myself, but not for a tree stand set up. I dont see the point. It's not for me, so I'm good with that. Maybe it's for others, but figure a very slim crowd


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Prouder27 said:


> This system wasn’t created for the masses or the weekend warrior. It’s for the die hard run and gun whitetail addicts who want the best of the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Best of the best? I believe Lonewolf had a stand back in the 90s that weighed the same as this stand actually weighs. They way the sticks attach is cool and arguably the best stacking system out, but everyone I know lashes a bag to the stand that protrudes way out anyways. so...


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

If it suits your style of hunting, and you can afford it, it’s not a bad buy. It’ll hold its value better than a comparably priced bow will, and aside from the bow, it’s the most important piece of equipment in the arsenal. I’d buy one, personal feelings about the owner notwithstanding. Hell, people spend hundreds of dollars on decoys to kill a dumbass turkey, a grand on a stand to kill a deer isn’t that bad. It’ll be worth whatever they can sell them for. Deer hunting is more about who can spend the most time and money per pound of venison than it is anything else, anyway, nowadays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

crankn101 said:


> Best of the best? I believe Lonewolf had a stand back in the 90s that weighed the same as this stand actually weighs. They way the sticks attach is cool and arguably the best stacking system out, but everyone I know lashes a bag to the stand that protrudes way out anyways. so...


I’m talking about the system as a whole. It’s the best most well thought out out together package to date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Mr. Man said:


> If it suits your style of hunting, and you can afford it, it’s not a bad buy. It’ll hold its value better than a comparably priced bow will, and aside from the bow, it’s the most important piece of equipment in the arsenal. I’d buy one, personal feelings about the owner notwithstanding. Hell, people spend hundreds of dollars on decoys to kill a dumbass turkey, a grand on a stand to kill a deer isn’t that bad. It’ll be worth whatever they can sell them for. Deer hunting is more about who can spend the most time and money per pound of venison than it is anything else, anyway, nowadays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> Best of the best? I believe Lonewolf had a stand back in the 90s that weighed the same as this stand actually weighs. They way the sticks attach is cool and arguably the best stacking system out, but everyone I know lashes a bag to the stand that protrudes way out anyways. so...


Mine's 9.33 with seat cushion, back straps, bow holder, and strap.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Mr. Man said:


> If it suits your style of hunting, and you can afford it, it’s not a bad buy. It’ll hold its value better than a comparably priced bow will, and aside from the bow, it’s the most important piece of equipment in the arsenal. I’d buy one, personal feelings about the owner notwithstanding. Hell, people spend hundreds of dollars on decoys to kill a dumbass turkey, a grand on a stand to kill a deer isn’t that bad. It’ll be worth whatever they can sell them for. Deer hunting is more about who can spend the most time and money per pound of venison than it is anything else, anyway, nowadays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where does everyone come up with a $1000 for the stand? Website says $499, so I would think they would go for $450 or less through Bean Outdoors, Boarman, and some of the others on here. Long way from a grand. Hell guys don't seem to have a problem paying a $1000 for bow that they trade off every 6 months when they lack the knowledge to tune it so what is the big deal about a stand that will last 25 years for less than half of that? What about the "Comb Over Hair" people that use Sitka Gear? They pay that for one of those jackets.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

frog gigger said:


> Mine's 9.33 with seat cushion, back straps, bow holder, and strap.


 Does yours have the rope that connects to some hooks for the tree "strap"?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> Where does everyone come up with a $1000 for the stand? Website says $499, so I would think they would go for $450 or less through Bean Outdoors, Boarman, and some of the others on here. Long way from a grand. Hell guys don't seem to have a problem paying a $1000 for bow that they trade off every 6 months when they lack the knowledge to tune it so what is the big deal about a stand that will last 25 years for less than half of that? What about the "Comb Over Hair" people that use Sitka Gear? They pay that for one of those jackets.


I really want the stand but I think I want to try the sticks first and compare them to the beast sticks. If I like them I would get the stand and sell all the rest of my stuff.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

And Im sure thats lighter than this new model once its fully rigged.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Buying cool chit is always a blast.....:wink:

$1K is not that much to some people. I hope anyone who buys these products is happy with them and if they sell out fast and a buyer has remorse.....they may be able to recoup most of the cash.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Prouder27 said:


> I’m talking about the system as a whole. It’s the best most well thought out out together package to date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From one manufacturer on a treestand maybe and thats a big maybe

Infalts sticks are unreal as well, same price. We dont know what his stand is yet, we see pieces in video but he has said thats not the final version.

The tethrd predator is unreal $100 less

I dont have a tethrd saddle but I do have a newtribe kite, again, unreal 

When I add it all up for just that setup im about $700 deep but I can also take the sticks and use them with my XOP vanish when i dont want to use a saddle.

Wonder how many guys will still think a $400 kifaru frame is too much after all this. I also have a 7.5lb locon limit i bought brand new from locon for like $130


BTW, if I had $1000 laying around at some point I might take a LWCG and an Infalt stand just to have them.

I cant wait to have $300 worth of arrows and broadheads either


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Serious off topic question.....

Does a $400 pack frame make the load 30% easier to carry?


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

Why wouldn’t lone wolf reintroduce the original assault with strap and upgraded platform leveling, price it same as their assault II. One lb heavier and much more affordable. Looking at the demand for the original assault, they’re be sitting on a goldmine if they do that, assuming they are able to.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

zap said:


> Serious off topic question.....
> 
> Does a $400 pack frame make the load 30% easier to carry?


I dont think id go that far. The kifaru benefit I see is its modularity and ability to be changed out with relative ease. They cover a wide range of body types. Lots of minor details again that make that system what it is. It has the ability to use Kifaru stuff plus molle attachments to build basically the pack you want, not the pack some designer wants. Will it carry better than any other frame pack, probably depends on the weight. The weight an average guy carries id say no. The every day whitetail hunter will probably love a mystery ranch popup if they quarter for much less money.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

jlh42581 said:


> I dont think id go that far. The kifaru benefit I see is its modularity and ability to be changed out with relative ease. They cover a wide range of body types. Lots of minor details again that make that system what it is. It has the ability to use Kifaru stuff plus molle attachments to build basically the pack you want, not the pack some designer wants. Will it carry better than any other frame pack, probably depends on the weight. The weight an average guy carries id say no. The every day whitetail hunter will probably love a mystery ranch popup if they quarter for much less money.


I was wondering for 50#-80# loads.

I appreciate your no BS, honest pov posts, by the way....for what that is worth.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

zap said:


> Serious off topic question.....
> 
> Does a $400 pack frame make the load 30% easier to carry?


If it fits you properly....ABSOLUTLEY, but I'm talking 60 pounds and up. less than that not really and distance and terrain matter as well.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Squirrels said:


> If it fits you properly....ABSOLUTLEY


How about vs another pack that fits you properly? I use the older Arc'teryx Bora 90L and 60L.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

zap said:


> How about vs another pack that fits you properly? I use the older Arc'teryx Bora 90L and 60L.


That's a question you would have to answer yourself by testing them out yourself. Packs are like women....
I've had 2 different Kifarus, EXO K2 frames( 3 different times because I wanted to love it but just didn't work for ME), and Mystery Ranch Guide Light. The Kifaru Duplex was okay but the Duplex Lite is the one for me. I still want to try an SG and Seek Outside. I don't use my frame for whitetail hunting, complete overkill waste of resource.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

zap said:


> I was wondering for 50#-80# loads.
> 
> I appreciate your no BS, honest pov posts, by the way....for what that is worth.


Thanks man I try. I think at 80lbs youd probably see a difference. When you order a kifaru they attempt to set it for you as well. They want to know your torso size, your weight, your height, important pack factors to try and make it fit you the best it can from day one. If you wanna call Aron Snyder and talk to him about your pack to get it right he will talk to you directly. I doubt youll get another pack designer on the phone as easy. The mass produced packs make lots of assumptions but if you have Arc'teryx they do make some awesome gear too. They been in the game a few


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The Boras are good, I have modified them with interior pouches to get heavy items up high and close to my back. The Molle 2 radio pouches are pretty awesome for that use, they are roomy and stout. 

Appreciate the info.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Squirrels said:


> That's a question you would have to answer yourself by testing them out yourself. Packs are like women....
> I've had 2 different Kifarus, EXO K2 frames( 3 different times because I wanted to love it but just didn't work for ME), and Mystery Ranch Guide Light. The Kifaru Duplex was okay but the Duplex Lite is the one for me. I still want to try an SG and Seek Outside. I don't use my frame for whitetail hunting, complete overkill waste of resource.


Thanks, my interest was more for backpacking than whitetail hunting. Appreciate the response's.

Like women?......best to try many before you decide on one.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

zap said:


> Thanks, my interest was more for backpacking than whitetail hunting. Appreciate the response's.
> 
> Like women?......best to try many before you decide on one.


which is why I was in my early 30s before I got married...hahah


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Just spitballing here, IS there a difference between tool machining and water jet machining? As in a patent - legality standpoint? I am assuming the Beast stand is machined with a steel tool.
I can't help but think the LWCG stand is "assembled" in USA- with Chinese sourced components made from Michigan aluminum .
The system is very intriguing, but WAY out of price range for this hard working American. Unfortunately the Beast stand will probably be similar in price structure I'd guess if you consider the price point of they're sticks. I'm interested in going mobile for 19', but not at that dear of a buy in.
And here I thought $1000 for a sight was extreme.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Lotsa $. That's for sure.....but not lotsa $ to some. I have a saddle/step platform on the way and may kill a deer while using it yet this season...maybe more than 1.

Used that type saddle 10 years ago and did not appreciate it enough so I sold it. Now its coming full circle....


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Dan said his stand was going to be $600. We’ll see. 
No matter to me. My saddle and home made sticks get the job done for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

No question I will have one. Run and gun with my stand on my back is the only way i hunt. Not interested in the sticks as I use tree gaffs, but one of those stands will have a home here


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Not exactly 7.5 lbs “hunt Ready”
> 
> View attachment 6708969
> 
> View attachment 6708971


Well..., maybe it was in decimals, or the scale was out of calibration, or it's a heavier prototype, or "hunt ready" is a pending trademark term for sawing off the seat. I guess we'll find out when the first review is posted 10 minutes after receiving one.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

PJC60 said:


> Dan said his stand was going to be $600. We’ll see.
> No matter to me. My saddle and home made sticks get the job done for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Where is a post from Dan saying his stand will be 600.00?


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Burtle said:


> Where is a post from Dan saying his stand will be 600.00?


I'd like to see this also, I haven't seen it posted on the hunting beast....^^^


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Burtle said:


> Where is a post from Dan saying his stand will be 600.00?


Well his sticks are about double the cost of other sticks. If he's using the same technology as LWCG, then extrapolate that and $600 is probably not far off.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

^:lol:^


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

For those that may balk at the cost of the new LWCG and HB stands, please look at the prices of the raw material on this link: https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=9704&step=4&showunits=inches&id=76&top_cat=0 
Now granted they are getting better prices than this when buying in bulk but it gives you a decent idea as to how expensive the metal alone is, then factor in the machining cost and you can quickly see why the prices are so high.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Burtle said:


> Where is a post from Dan saying his stand will be 600.00?


I believe he said a while ago, when he first started talking about the stand and before his sticks were available, that he expected it to be in the $5-600 range. 
I don't remember if that was a video or on the forum, its been a while. 
Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

On the videos they say the seat "locks into the platform." I looks to me it just "stores " into the platform. IMO if something locks, it has to have a button or tab to unlock it.

Can someone confirm this either way please?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

It simply has two tabs on rear of seat that slide into the platform holes made for the tabs. No buttons or anything to "unlock".It can not come out once the strap is placed around the stand to cinch the sticks down so it is "locked" into place.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

Prouder27 said:


> This system wasn’t created for the masses or the weekend warrior. It’s for the die hard run and gun whitetail addicts who want the best of the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100%
I can't wait!


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

westmichigander said:


> 100%
> I can't wait!


It is but in my opinion the tree saddle is a better option for less money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

This is the archery world version of Van Halen vs David Lee Roth.

Kavanaugh vs Ford. 

Brad vs Jenn.

Tom Brady vs Everybody!

Who do you believe? 

Lone Wolf Hunting Products or Lone Wolf Custom Gear?!


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

Looks like the new website for Lone Wolf Custom Gear is down. I'm guessing the cease and desist letters are flying. 

I don't know the details, but doing this company with such a similar name is shady as f. I like the look of the new stands, but this doesn't seem on the level.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Debaser said:


> Looks like the new website for Lone Wolf Custom Gear is down. I'm guessing the cease and desist letters are flying.
> 
> I don't know the details, but doing this company with such a similar name is shady as f. I like the look of the new stands, but this doesn't seem on the level.


Sites not down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Debaser said:


> Looks like the new website for Lone Wolf Custom Gear is down. I'm guessing the cease and desist letters are flying.
> 
> I don't know the details, but doing this company with such a similar name is shady as f. I like the look of the new stands, but this doesn't seem on the level.




The website isn't down.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

Site works for me


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah. The site's back up for me now too.


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

One thing I will say is that as a climber hunter I think all the hang on people are sort of nuts. Putting it up and taking it down every hunt is a LOT of work. 

But if someone ever does this same concept to a climber: Build one like a Summit Goliath but with super light weight materials and cutting edge manufacturing to cut the weight down a bunch. I'd buy that at just about any price. $800 for a climber? $1,000? Sure, if it doesn't hurt my messed up back so much carrying it in and out every day for 50 days a year.

When you consider the amount of hours you spend in in it's like $0.02 an hour.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Debaser said:


> One thing I will say is that as a climber hunter I think all the hang on people are sort of nuts. Putting it up and taking it down every hunt is a LOT of work.
> 
> But if someone ever does this same concept to a climber: Build one like a Summit Goliath but with super light weight materials and cutting edge manufacturing to cut the weight down a bunch. I'd buy that at just about any price. $800 for a climber? $1,000? Sure, if it doesn't hurt my messed up back so much carrying it in and out every day for 50 days a year.
> 
> When you consider the amount of hours you spend in in it's like $0.02 an hour.


Climbers suck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Debaser said:


> One thing I will say is that as a climber hunter I think all the hang on people are sort of nuts. Putting it up and taking it down every hunt is a LOT of work.
> 
> But if someone ever does this same concept to a climber: Build one like a Summit Goliath but with super light weight materials and cutting edge manufacturing to cut the weight down a bunch. I'd buy that at just about any price. $800 for a climber? $1,000? Sure, if it doesn't hurt my messed up back so much carrying it in and out every day for 50 days a year.
> 
> When you consider the amount of hours you spend in in it's like $0.02 an hour.


I guess it depends on the type of trees and forest you have. Where I hunt if you bring a climber you'll be hunting for a tree. Not too many telephone pole trees in my area.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Debaser said:


> One thing I will say is that as a climber hunter I think all the hang on people are sort of nuts. Putting it up and taking it down every hunt is a LOT of work.
> 
> But if someone ever does this same concept to a climber: Build one like a Summit Goliath but with super light weight materials and cutting edge manufacturing to cut the weight down a bunch. I'd buy that at just about any price. $800 for a climber? $1,000? Sure, if it doesn't hurt my messed up back so much carrying it in and out every day for 50 days a year.
> 
> When you consider the amount of hours you spend in in it's like $0.02 an hour.


Thats called todays saddle


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Burtle said:


> Where is a post from Dan saying his stand will be 600.00?


That’s what he told me in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Debaser said:


> One thing I will say is that as a climber hunter I think all the hang on people are sort of nuts. Putting it up and taking it down every hunt is a LOT of work.
> 
> But if someone ever does this same concept to a climber: Build one like a Summit Goliath but with super light weight materials and cutting edge manufacturing to cut the weight down a bunch. I'd buy that at just about any price. $800 for a climber? $1,000? Sure, if it doesn't hurt my messed up back so much carrying it in and out every day for 50 days a year.
> 
> When you consider the amount of hours you spend in in it's like $0.02 an hour.


I’m with you here, kind of... I picked up a hang and hunt this past year and it’s reassuring to know that I can hunt anywhere and everywhere I want with this setup; however, I’ll take my climber anytime I can. 

I’ve grown very tired of searching for trees all the time and I can get up some pretty gnarly stuff in a climber. People think I’m nuts with some of these trees I climb, but it’s paid off big time a few times, but the noise with sawing branches and everything else has grown tiring. Most of my scouting is done on the run as time has grown more and more limited with commitments. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Prouder27 said:


> This system wasn’t created for the masses or the weekend warrior. It’s for the die hard run and gun whitetail addicts who want the best of the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa. Did you receive compensation for that statement?


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mohegan said:


> Whoa. Did you receive compensation for that statement?


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBones22 (Oct 4, 2018)

$500 for a hang on? Hang on..are you serious?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Mohegan said:


> Whoa. Did you receive compensation for that statement?


Many people will purchase this stuff because it will make them feel 'hardcore'......:wink:


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Sadly,yes.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

leftee said:


> Sadly,yes.



I got me an old Trophyline stealth tree saddle....came the other day. I think its going to be very good for mobile, coupled with a five ratchet step platform and my Cranford rope steps to get up the tree. I may work the hand climber top into the ratchet step platform. Some pretty good knee pads came with it but I also have a pair of acr'teryx kneepads, those are real nice but are hard shell and may be noisy. 


Have a good day, leftee.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Ditto on the good day.
Too old for saddles now myself.


----------



## michaelo311 (Sep 12, 2016)

Man a lot of people sure got a lot to complain about. Xop comes in a few years ago creates a cheaper version of something similar to a lone wolf yes made in China and then guys complain about that. Lone wolf custom gear comes out with a better version of the current lone wolf stuff. Lighter, water jet cut and made in the USA. Of course its gonna be more expensive.

I listened to a podcast that Cody was in and he said right in there that this isn't the tree stand you'll be outfitting your whole farm in. He said it's for the serious run and gun mobile hunter. 
I know personally I have way more then $1000 into stands that set in a tree all season. 

Its not going to be for everyone, that's the point of it.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

zap said:


> Many people will purchase this stuff because it will make them feel 'hardcore'......:wink:


More like to be more efficient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Prouder27 said:


> More like to be more efficient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have hunted public land for ten years and I can count on one hand the # of people that I have seen carrying in/out/in the parking lot with sticks and stand.


Actually the total # is 1.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

zap said:


> I have hunted public land for ten years and I can count on one hand the # of people that I have seen carrying in/out/in the parking lot with sticks and stand.
> 
> 
> Actually the total # is 1.


By efficiency I’m talking about the D’Acquisto system as a whole, not the tactic of hang and hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

That system is only worth the $ if your hang and hunting. If your not there are actually better ways to go.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

zap said:


> That system is only worth the $ if your hang and hunting. If your not there are actually better ways to go.


No **** lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

zap said:


> I have hunted public land for ten years and I can count on one hand the # of people that I have seen carrying in/out/in the parking lot with sticks and stand.
> 
> 
> Actually the total # is 1.


Because it's easier and faster with a climber...&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

End of the day if your a guy who likes to hang and hunt and stay mobile, don’t want to mess around doing mods to every single piece of your gear to cut noise, weight and increase packability. This system/setup is appealing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

fountain said:


> Because it's easier and faster with a climber...��


Seen about 10 of them, one a year. Hopefully I have a lw flip set sit-n-climb top for next season. Already have a hand climber.

Really not many people hunt mobile....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Prouder27 said:


> End of the day if your a guy who likes to hang and hunt and stay mobile, don’t want to mess around doing mods to every single piece of your gear to cut noise, weight and increase packability. This system/setup is appealing.


That is very true....


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

It's almost like different people want to hunt differently. Go figure. 

It's also almost like some people think their way of hunting is the only right way. I hope I'm never that simple minded.

Don't know much about this setup, but I can see how it's appealing. I can also see ways where it won't work To each his own. Who cares what the other guys' doing?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Talking about how other people hunt may be appropriate on a hunting forum......go figure that.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I will add it to my arsenal just for no other reason than it is a better option than a climber. I hate hunting trees to climb when i find a spot i want to be. A stand and sticks lets you hunt the tree you want to be in. And i would bet a guy that gets a system down climbing and hanging a stand and 4 sticks won't know the difference in time to get set up with either system. I bet 15 min will be close with both systems and i know i would much rather hunt from a hang on than a climber. Plus the LWCG set up will weigh a lot less than any climber i have used.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

zap said:


> Talking about how other people hunt may be appropriate on a hunting forum......go figure that.


climbers and saddles are for ladies .....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

bigbucks170 said:


> climbers and saddles are for ladies .....


That B funeee….

:lol:


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Guys I've stepped away from the hype of this new stand because hunting season is over and I've got other hobbies that need to be addressed. Take a few days off and see if this set up is still appealing. I can share that what little interest I had in this mobile set up has completely disappeared. I have Lone Wolf Assault II and Alpha II hang ons and they have been great, especially with the MOLLE II attachments. I can get set up and hunt in 15 minutes or less with these stands. I even like the Quiver Sticks, I've never had any problems with them and they work great for me. Plus the D'Acquisto guy kinda seems like a douche. wave bye


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I like what I see with the new designs but not enough to spring for it. I just got an Alpha and Assault lock-on this year as well as the LW sticks. I’m plenty satisfied with what I have.


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

I will get this system as you cant climb every tree with a climber and you have to cut branches to get up some trees and this takes time and makes noise.

10 yards in archery makes a difference so climb any tree now with this system.

As far as the time it takes. It may take 10 min once you get the system down. But lest say it takes 15min to climb the best tree for your hunt. Probably took you hours to prep for that one site. So if something takes 10 min more for a better set up then big deal.

Climbers are a pain in the azz. I have 2 but my deal for next season is to slow down more. Take that extra time to do it right.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Boonerbrad said:


> I will add it to my arsenal just for no other reason than it is a better option than a climber. I hate hunting trees to climb when i find a spot i want to be. A stand and sticks lets you hunt the tree you want to be in. And i would bet a guy that gets a system down climbing and hanging a stand and 4 sticks won't know the difference in time to get set up with either system. I bet 15 min will be close with both systems and i know i would much rather hunt from a hang on than a climber. Plus the LWCG set up will weigh a lot less than any climber i have used.


Yep! With out a doubt, here in in central IL, having a tree that will accommodate a climber in the RIGHT spot does not exist hardly ever. My LW climber collects dust every year.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Crapshot said:


> I will get this system as you cant climb every tree with a climber and you have to cut branches to get up some trees and this takes time and makes noise.
> 
> 10 yards in archery makes a difference so climb any tree now with this system.
> 
> ...


Just a FYI you can get. Lone Wolf Assault II or Alpha II Hunt Ready System for much less and it’s a great system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I want to try out the sticks. I am not a big fan of single side steps though.

It would be nice to have the stand but I hunted out of a saddle most of the season last season and plan to continue to do so. I wish that saddle platform was narrower. Seems way wider than it needs to be. Something about 2” wider than my predator would be perfect.

Ah... who am I kidding I will probably order the whole setup...:embara:


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree this setups not gonna be for everyone but can’t argue it’s the cleanest packing system out. I too am moving to a saddle so I’ll wait till they start popping up for sale before possibly buying. I have heard that they will be introducing a double step stick and sounds like another stick in between with a larger step spacing. So I’m gonna sit back and watch for now.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

enkriss said:


> I want to try out the sticks. I am not a big fan of single side steps though.
> 
> It would be nice to have the stand but I hunted out of a saddle most of the season last season and plan to continue to do so. I wish that saddle platform was narrower. Seems way wider than it needs to be. Something about 2” wider than my predator would be perfect.
> 
> Ah... who am I kidding I will probably order the whole setup...:embara:


They are going to offer the sticks in either single or double steps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> I want to try out the sticks. I am not a big fan of single side steps though.
> 
> It would be nice to have the stand but I hunted out of a saddle most of the season last season and plan to continue to do so. I wish that saddle platform was narrower. Seems way wider than it needs to be. Something about 2” wider than my predator would be perfect.
> 
> Ah... who am I kidding I will probably order the whole setup...:embara:


What is a predator platform? pics? measurements? weight?

:wink:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> What is a predator platform? pics? measurements? weight?
> 
> :wink:


They claim 12x14 but that is to the points. More like 10” wide. It’s 3lbs...









It does get a little tight with late season boots...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Got my hand drill and bolts today. That just straight up sucks!

With that said....

I am all in for 6 of these mini sticks now....lol


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Thx. I looked it up.....seems wider from the tree than it needs to be. Is that what you meant by wider?

Seems to me that it could use more on the sides and less on the length from the tree out..but I never used one.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Got my hand drill and bolts today. That just straight up sucks!
> 
> With that said....
> 
> I am all in for 6 of these mini sticks now....lol


A lil 9volt drill is good for treehopper bolts.....hand drill is a waste of time and energy.

When the deer come to see what the noise is you choot em.


----------



## BigBones22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ok I must say after a little research I’m an beginning to like this system. I may have to rid the climber and invest


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> Thx. I looked it up.....seems wider from the tree than it needs to be. Is that what you meant by wider?
> 
> Seems to me that it could use more on the sides and less on the length from the tree out..but I never used one.


Length is good. An inch more on each side would be perfect IMO. The lone wolf ambush is 18” wide. Seems like a lot to me. A lot of movement to pivot for the shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Length is good. An inch more on each side would be perfect IMO. The lone wolf ambush is 18” wide. Seems like a lot to me. A lot of movement to pivot for the shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So. your just using the platform? No steps?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> So. your just using the platform? No steps?


Yea, I just used the platform. Had the top of the climbing stick I would use also. Was going to put a Cranford screw in on the opposite side from the stick but never did. 

The dimensions on the Tethrd site are incorrect. Should probably say 12X12. It’s 12” from end to end and tip to tip width across the corners. From the post to end of platform is 8-1/4”

No dimension is 14”...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Been 10 years since I used a saddle.....going to start with 5 steps on a ratchet strap and use my cranford rope steps for up/down. Hoping for proficiency by next season. I will change that system as I go if necessary.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Any word on availablity? 

I think I am going to get some of these mini sticks. 

I am totally regretting selling my beast sticks...:embara:


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

enkriss said:


> I am totally regretting selling my beast sticks...:embara:


You did what!?!?

I like the stand, abd would consider purchasing, but not unless the HBG stand was not going to come to market or it were lacking some major feature for me.

But the sticks, i just cant give up the double step now. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> I am totally regretting selling my beast sticks...:embara:


I saw that....:mg:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I ordered an accessory from Lonewolf.

The return address is “Jim Weaver” “Oakleaf Outdoors” not lone wolf.

Seems odd....


----------



## ANTLERSinNY (Oct 12, 2008)

Oak Leaf Outdoors is Lone Wolf.They are one in the same.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Business Description 
Oak Leaf Outdoors, which also operates under the name Lone Wolf Portable Treestand, is located in Brimfield, Illinois. This organization primarily operates in the Hunting Equipment business / industry within the Miscellaneous Manufacturing Industries sector. This organization has been operating for approximately 12 years. Oak Leaf Outdoors is estimated to generate $1.6 million in annual revenues, and employs approximately 12 people at this single location. This organization is engaged in manufacturing activities at this facility.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

Tater1985 said:


> enkriss said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally regretting selling my beast sticks...
> ...




LWCG is bring out an option for the double step. I’ve been told the site will be up and running roughly March 1st.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

jhanna04 said:


> LWCG is bring out an option for the double step. I’ve been told the site will be up and running roughly March 1st.


If you have seen the LWCG sticks i don't know how they could be two sided the way they stack on each other and to the platform. Not unless the steps still rotate somehow. Not sure how you make a double step rotate.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> If you have seen the LWCG sticks i don't know how they could be two sided the way they stack on each other and to the platform. Not unless the steps still rotate somehow. Not sure how you make a double step rotate.


I have been wanting to see what these double steps look like also. Maybe something like muddy has? But that LWCG stick is only 3/4” wide. I don’t know how they are going to do double steps without forfeiting the packability of the sticks.


----------



## JaredLeeG (Nov 21, 2018)

Interested to see what is in the works


----------



## JaredLeeG (Nov 21, 2018)

just realized this thread was started back at the beginning of January and has 24 more pages than I realized lol


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Talked with Cody a few weeks ago and he mentioned that the double step will be narrower than the new step.....more like the old LW steps. Two steps on each bolt, and they will still fold.

The steps can both rotate left, right, or one each direction, which would make the double step. 

Just what I heard.....will be interesting to see how it looks when they come out.


----------



## siricoj (Feb 20, 2019)

The non-compete must have expired. Happens all the time when people sell businesses, although they normally get more creative with the new company name.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

So... anyone else besides me order one???...lol

Anyone get shipping notification yet?


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> So... anyone else besides me order one???...lol
> 
> Anyone get shipping notification yet?


My buddy ordered one for myself cause I was at work..... so hopefully I receive one of the first 500! The order was placed 20 minutes after he received the email :cheers:


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I did!!


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

BowhunterT100 said:


> I did!!


One must post a in hand review once received for the masses!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

You got a shipping notification? 



BowhunterT100 said:


> I did!!


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Ordered a set of long sticks. No shipping notice yet for me.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

O sorry no, I just meant I ordered mine lol... Sorry


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Booo!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Ordered mine 15 minutes after sales opened. Can’t wait to get my hands on it!!


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Last I was told they are going to start shipping tomorrow.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

ok I got goose bumps ...you LUCKY guys post up when you get them ...pics please


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

No way in hell i would pay so much for these stands and sticks, but i really hope they live up to the hype. I love seeing innovation and significant improvements in the industry. I think stands and sticks have been stale the past few years. Hopefully this will lead others to step up their game or at least try some new ideas.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Shady25_X20 said:


> No way in hell i would pay so much for these stands and sticks, but i really hope they live up to the hype. I love seeing innovation and significant improvements in the industry. I think stands and sticks have been stale the past few years. Hopefully this will lead others to step up their game or at least try some new ideas.


I would wait until you at least see them in person before you decide not to order.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Shady25_X20 said:


> No way in hell i would pay so much for these stands and sticks, but i really hope they live up to the hype. I love seeing innovation and significant improvements in the industry. I think stands and sticks have been stale the past few years. Hopefully this will lead others to step up their game or at least try some new ideas.


To me the biggest advancement in the last 5-10 years is in the saddle industry and thanks to Tethrd. Lone wolf had the upper hand and just blew it. The couldve had this stand out and they HAD the saddle platform too. I can stand on a tethrd predator with zero support from a saddle at 20ft if needed.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

bowhunt80 said:


> I would wait until you at least see them in person before you decide not to order.


Its a bad ass system, best their is for a treestand at the moment but we still havent seen the infalt / beast stand


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> Its a bad ass system, best their is for a treestand at the moment but we still havent seen the infalt / beast stand


I would agree 100%


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> Last I was told they are going to start shipping tomorrow.


Looks like they pushed that date back to 5/31


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Looks like they pushed that date back to 5/31














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzywozzy (Jul 25, 2018)

what the??


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

bowhunt80 said:


> I would wait until you at least see them in person before you decide not to order.


I tried the run n gun style and couldn't get comfortable with doing it. So my lock ons do exactly that, i throw them up at the beginning of season and take them down at the end (or move them if needed easily). So i think it would be very wasteful for me to spend that kind of money on something like these stands and sticks.

Again, by no means am i knocking the stands or saying they are overpriced. Just wouldn't make sense for me given my needed use.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope... it would be a complete waste of money if you were going to leave them out all season. I would probably buy out Walmart’s clearance stock if that was my style. Everytime I go out hunting my stand and sticks is on my back or I am packing a saddle & bolts/sticks in. I don’t leave anything out.



Shady25_X20 said:


> I tried the run n gun style and couldn't get comfortable with doing it. So my lock ons do exactly that, i throw them up at the beginning of season and take them down at the end (or move them if needed easily). So i think it would be very wasteful for me to spend that kind of money on something like these stands and sticks.
> 
> Again, by no means am i knocking the stands or saying they are overpriced. Just wouldn't make sense for me given my needed use.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ordered some hawk sticks in case these never ship...


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Ordered some hawk sticks in case these never ship...


Veteran move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

One thing I find a bit interesting, shipping date pushed back and unless I missed it, no phone number on the website.

Guess I'm just skeptical.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

enkriss said:


> Ordered some hawk sticks in case these never ship...


Where’d you find them at? Everywhere I’ve looked has them sold out.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Where’d you find them at? Everywhere I’ve looked has them sold out.


Directly from hawk. Hawkhunting.com hawkmail18 gives you 10% off too

https://shop.hawkhunting.com/helium-3-pack-climbing-sticks/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The LWCG will ship be patient. The Hawk sticks are a pre order not in stock either.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> The LWCG will ship be patient. The Hawk sticks are a pre order not in stock either.


Well I have them both on order. We will see which ones get shipped first. Right now both are estimating a 5/31 ship date. I ordered the LWCG right when they were available for preorder way back on 3/27 around 11am... but who is counting...lol


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

Why all the interest in the hawk sticks all of the sudden? They have been out for years, it looks like the only difference is they added 'suction cup ' for silent packing a versa button but you could have added those yourself any time.....many do in fact, as shown on this site. 

Don't get me wrong, I have a pair ( pre versa) and they are my favorites, I just don't understand the sudden demand when they have been around forever. I am probably missing something though........is is really just the suction thingy and versa button?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frankjpalmieri said:


> Why all the interest in the hawk sticks all of the sudden? They have been out for years, it looks like the only difference is they added 'suction cup ' for silent packing a versa button but you could have added those yourself any time.....many do in fact, as shown on this site.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have a pair ( pre versa) and they are my favorites, I just don't understand the sudden demand when they have been around forever. I am probably missing something though........is is really just the suction thingy and versa button?


Where can you find the suction cup thing?

The fixed the biggest issue with the sticks stack-ability. There has always been high demand for the sticks. There has also always been lack of product.


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

enkriss said:


> Where can you find the suction cup thing?
> 
> The fixed the biggest issue with the sticks stack-ability. There has always been high demand for the sticks. There has also always been lack of product.


On their website and in the product description it described them. Another issue I have, in addition to stackibility, is that the sticks are stacked vertically in the middle so i usually have to strap a small bag to the left or right side. It’s a pain in the ass and it causes the stand to pull in one direction and they haven’t solved that yet. That’s one of the main reason I can’t wait for the D’aquisto stand and why I think it’s worth the price since I usually end up hiking as much as I am actually hunting. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

frankjpalmieri said:


> On their website and in the product description it described them. Another issue I have, in addition to stackibility, is that the sticks are stacked vertically in the middle so i usually have to strap a small bag to the left or right side. It’s a pain in the ass and it causes the stand to pull in one direction and they haven’t solved that yet. That’s one of the main reason I can’t wait for the D’aquisto stand and why I think it’s worth the price since I usually end up hiking as much as I am actually hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means where can you find them sold separately since you said you could add them yourself. When I run the hawk sticks I do either 2 on the left and 2 on the right or stack the 4 together and just lay them sideways with my pack over top them and a bungee?


----------



## mikear (Nov 6, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/JR-Products-10665-Profile-Bumper/dp/B000BRJPIU

Might be the holders you want.


----------



## tjones1907 (May 28, 2016)

These stands could be a wee bit cheaper imo


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I think he means where can you find them sold separately since you said you could add them yourself. When I run the hawk sticks I do either 2 on the left and 2 on the right or stack the 4 together and just lay them sideways with my pack over top them and a bungee?


I see. I meant the versa buttons not the suction cups. I usually only run 3 but never thought to split them on each side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I am not quite sure what you are asking. If you are looking for versa buttons these are probably the best I have used.

https://doublesteps.com/product/alumibutton/



frankjpalmieri said:


> I see. I meant the versa buttons not the suction cups. I usually only run 3 but never thought to split them on each side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well LWCG replied to a FB comment with:

“Hi Guys! Thank you for your orders and thank you for your patience! As you know shipping was delayed a bit and we are finally working on orders. Please keep in mind each stand and set of sticks is made per order and we are shipping these in the order in which they were received (we received hundreds of orders on the day the products were released). Depending on your order number, you may not receive tracking information for another week or two. We really appreciate your support and patience as we work hard on getting these made and delivered!”


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I also have heard that the stands are over the advertised 7.5lb hunt weight at closer to 8.5lbs. Now I wonder if the stick weight is really 1.5 and 2.0lb? Or is that raw weight without the strap? If that’s the case you can add close to 1/2lb a stick!

For this reason and I kinda want double steps. I am thinking about canceling.


----------



## JakeTheLobster (Feb 5, 2015)

Lone Wolf _Custom Gear_ (pictured above) are the original owners of Lone Wolf _Hunting Products_ (which everyone knows). Andre sold his rights to the Lone Wolf HP. Recently he came back on the scene and started Lone Wold CG. His new iventions are pricey, but definately a game changer.


----------



## JakeTheLobster (Feb 5, 2015)

I think the name was intentional to pull customers his way. Smart move on his side!


----------



## JakeTheLobster (Feb 5, 2015)

However, his competition Lone Wolf _Hunting Products_ is furious about his similar name!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

enkriss said:


> I also have heard that the stands are over the advertised 7.5lb hunt weight at closer to 8.5lbs. Now I wonder if the stick weight is really 1.5 and 2.0lb? Or is that raw weight without the strap? If that’s the case you can add close to 1/2lb a stick!
> 
> For this reason and I kinda want double steps. I am thinking about canceling.


That's a big discrepancy and if so a real disappointment


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I wonder what the changes to the LWCG will be once they are out for a season or two.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^After a season or two, they'll be long gone.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^After a season or two, they'll be long gone.


My thoughts also..


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

JakeTheLobster said:


> However, his competition Lone Wolf _Hunting Products_ is furious about his similar name!


As much as I feel the name thing is pretty sleazy and tacky maybe it’ll make Lone wolf hunting products innovate a little more. They have been stagnant for years now. Their big “inventions” over the last few years have been a plastic stick caddy, and a cheaper stand that flopped.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> As much as I feel the name thing is pretty sleazy and tacky maybe it’ll make Lone wolf hunting products innovate a little more. They have been stagnant for years now. Their big “inventions” over the last few years have been a plastic stick caddy, and a cheaper stand that flopped.


They could stand to up their game and bring some new innovation to their stands. But LWCG beat them to it. One would have to imagine LW sees these improvements and wishes they had come up with some of them.

At least they still make a solid and high quality product.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess Lone Wolf makes plenty of money with what they have and what they have are some good products that are high quality. I would like to see them bring back the Elite stand and produce a double step stick.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

1canvas said:


> I guess Lone Wolf makes plenty of money with what they have and what they have are some good products that are high quality. I would like to see them bring back the Elite stand and produce a double step stick.


I am hoping for a 10-11lb climber next year. Or maybe lighter yet?


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ that would be pretty cool if they made it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well... going on 11 weeks from preorder date. Has anyone gotten theirs or atleast a shipping confirmation?


----------



## perrytrails (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing here…crickets


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

No surprise, glad I cancelled my order. I was really looking forward to getting it but I'm moving on.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

It seems this type of thing with slow shipping happens regularly with new bows when they are introduced. But it would seem to make sense to have some produced and ready to ship just to get your product out to the market for users to create a buzz.


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Any word on when Infalt will release his stand?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

_Splinter_ said:


> Any word on when Infalt will release his stand?


He said might make the end of the season. Not happening before the season.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

_Splinter_ said:


> Any word on when Infalt will release his stand?


Hoping by late summer, last I talked to him that was his plan. As far as I know everything is on time. Next batch of sticks is right around the corner as well. Thread about it on the beast.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ I'll be ordering some when they are available...


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

BowhunterT100 said:


> ^^^ I'll be ordering some when they are available...


I love em. I’ve said it before but for public land, going in deep or even close they are the best. Rock solid, set up quick and silent and they are very well built. Dan knows what he’s doing that’s for sure.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

He said the stand was not going to be out before the season but he is going to try to get a batch of stands out by the end of the year. The next batch of sticks should be available sometime at the end of the month or July.



bowhuntercoop said:


> Hoping by late summer, last I talked to him that was his plan. As far as I know everything is on time. Next batch of sticks is right around the corner as well. Thread about it on the beast.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

enkriss said:


> He said the stand was not going to be out before the season but he is going to try to get a batch of stands out by the end of the year. The next batch of sticks should be available sometime at the end of the month or July.


I stand corrected!


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Zippo!! Everyone’s money is funding the start up. I doubt very few were made in advance this is just like the infomercials on tv allow 6-8 weeks delivery time and we’ll play with your money. I personally can wait till August if needed but dang.... send some emails and keep us updated.... like I only gave them 850$:set1_rolf2:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Zippo!! Everyone’s money is funding the start up. I doubt very few were made in advance this is just like the infomercials on tv allow 6-8 weeks delivery time and we’ll play with your money. I personally can wait till August if needed but dang.... send some emails and keep us updated.... like I only gave them 850$:set1_rolf2:


Today I was told mine would ship next Friday 6/14...


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Today I was told mine would ship next Friday 6/14...


Nice!! What was your order #??


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Nice!! What was your order #??


1169


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> 1169
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 1218 here.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up enkriss!! Order 1212 here. Obviously don’t need mine just yet, but anxious to see it show up!!


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

My order number is 1399 and was told it would ship by Friday. We’ll see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone get there stand yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Supposed to ship on Friday. We will see...



BigToot said:


> Anyone get there stand yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

#1286 here. I haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^After a season or two, they'll be long gone.


Yeah they've only been around since 1984, but sure....


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^LWCG came out in Jan,. but your right, seems like 35 years ago.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^LWCG came out in Jan,. but your right, seems like 35 years ago.


LWCG was established in 1984 by Andre D'Acquisto. This current model was first released in Jan, but yeah sure does seem close to almost 35 years...


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

The saga of the story OMG


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good to hear they are starting to ship.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> https://www.lonewolfcustomgear.com
> 
> View attachment 6700917











I ordered a stand also. I figured it was a lot of cash, but when I saw this pic and realized they came with a big ole buck I was SOLD!!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

westmichigander said:


> LWCG was established in 1984 by Andre D'Acquisto. This current model was first released in Jan, but yeah sure does seem close to almost 35 years...


This isn't correct. Lone Wolf came out in 1984 by Andre. LWCG was this year. 2 different companies started by the same guy


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

westmichigander said:


> LWCG was established in 1984 by Andre D'Acquisto. This current model was first released in Jan, but yeah sure does seem close to almost 35 years...


okie dokie


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

hokiehunter373 said:


> This isn't correct. Lone Wolf came out in 1984 by Andre. LWCG was this year. 2 different companies started by the same guy


He owns the rights to Lone Wolf name, it's still his company. If you look at their website it perfectly explains everything for all of you experts.
The dang apparel even says Est. 1984
But yes, please explain it to me some more.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anybody know when LW started up as a company?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

It takes a special kind of douche to sell a company called lonewolf treestand then wait for the no competition clause to expire, then open an new treestand company called lonewolf customs.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

trial153 said:


> It takes a special kind of douche to sell a company called lonewolf treestand then wait for the no competition clause to expire, then open an new treestand company called lonewolf customs.


You are clueless as to what has transpired. AD has NEVER relinquished/sold the rights to the Lone Wolf name. Be even better if you could let him know face to face what "special kind of douche" he is as well.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I used Lone Wolf from day 1 when they came out with their V climber. They put out the belt soon after and it even retro fitted I believe ? I've owned maybe about 10 of them over the years,,,,and still have 2 with me in Florida, not sure what's left in Connecticut,,,maybe a sit and climb that I didn't take to ?

Always thought they were the best packing, lightest weight,solid plates for no hollow sound as you climb. Their seat was always an issue but atleast it kept you from dozing off. lol 

I'm done with climbers these days. Have seen a couple too many people having accidents including my buddies father getting paralyzed in Georgia this past year. I'll shoot less bigger animals out of my double ladder stands,who cares @ this stage of the game. I'm just happy to be able to hunt @ my age.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Boonerbrad said:


> You are clueless as to what has transpired. AD has NEVER relinquished/sold the rights to the Lone Wolf name. Be even better if you could let him know face to face what "special kind of douche" he is as well.


Put this on your prostsff application for brownie points . The fact that it sits well with you is as much a reflection on you as them.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

westmichigander said:


> He owns the rights to Lone Wolf name, it's still his company. If you look at their website it perfectly explains everything for all of you experts.
> The dang apparel even says Est. 1984
> But yes, please explain it to me some more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lol owning the name doesn't mean he owns the company. This is lone wolfs website, check the owners: https://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/page/about-us/ I don't see Andre listed on there. 

Of course the apparel of his brand new company using the name of the company he previously owned says 1984. His business practices are shady but he's not dumb. He knows how to make money. Hell, in that video you're talking about he says, "this will be our 35th anniversary for lone wolf." He doesn't say lone wolf CUSTOM GEAR. Like I said, he's not dumb. Hopefully this explanation helped :wink:


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Lol owning the name doesn't mean he owns the company. This is lone wolfs website, check the owners: https://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/page/about-us/ I don't see Andre listed on there.
> 
> Of course the apparel of his brand new company using the name of the company he previously owned says 1984. His business practices are shady but he's not dumb. He knows how to make money. Hell, in that video you're talking about he says, "this will be our 35th anniversary for lone wolf." He doesn't say lone wolf CUSTOM GEAR. Like I said, he's not dumb. Hopefully this explanation helped :wink:



So Steve Jobs couldn't say he has been part of Apple since it started because he wasn't part of the company for a little while?
He is the owner of Lone Wolf.. Call it Lone wolf tree stands, lone wolf Custom gear, Call it whatever you want.
Regardless, He created his company in 1984. He may have went off the scene for a little bit but regardless he has been in the game a long time and saying his company started in January, is pretty much having your head in the sand. 
I won't debate with you on this stupid forum. Andre started LW in 1984, simple as that. You can fill in whatever blanks you like in the meantime.


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

I think there's less drama in class of high school girls than there is on here. Geeze, life is short fellas.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

westmichigander said:


> So Steve Jobs couldn't say he has been part of Apple since it started because he wasn't part of the company for a little while?
> He is the owner of Lone Wolf.. Call it Lone wolf tree stands, lone wolf Custom gear, Call it whatever you want.
> Regardless, He created his company in 1984. He may have went off the scene for a little bit but regardless he has been in the game a long time and saying his company started in January, is pretty much having your head in the sand.
> I won't debate with you on this stupid forum. Andre started LW in 1984, simple as that. You can fill in whatever blanks you like in the meantime.



View attachment 6849257


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

westmichigander said:


> So Steve Jobs couldn't say he has been part of Apple since it started because he wasn't part of the company for a little while?
> He is the owner of Lone Wolf.. Call it Lone wolf tree stands, lone wolf Custom gear, Call it whatever you want.
> Regardless, He created his company in 1984. He may have went off the scene for a little bit but regardless he has been in the game a long time and saying his company started in January, is pretty much having your head in the sand.
> I won't debate with you on this stupid forum. Andre started LW in 1984, simple as that. You can fill in whatever blanks you like in the meantime.


This is some scary thought process.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

trial153 said:


> This is some scary thought process.


Sure... this forum is good for classifieds and that's about it.
Bunch of keyboard cowboys.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

westmichigander said:


> So Steve Jobs couldn't say he has been part of Apple since it started because he wasn't part of the company for a little while?
> He is the owner of Lone Wolf.. Call it Lone wolf tree stands, lone wolf Custom gear, Call it whatever you want.
> Regardless, He created his company in 1984. He may have went off the scene for a little bit but regardless he has been in the game a long time and saying his company started in January, is pretty much having your head in the sand.
> I won't debate with you on this stupid forum. Andre started LW in 1984, simple as that. You can fill in whatever blanks you like in the meantime.


I feel like you're arguing two different things here. He is NOT the owner of Lone Wolf anymore. He WAS before. He created lone wolf and can and should take all credit for that and the exceptional products he came up with. He IS now the owner of LWCG which is a separate company from Lone Wolf selling different products under different owners. He created LWCG this year, not in 1984. He created a company, Lone Wolf, in 1984, is no longer a part of that company, but still owns the right to the name. Yes, he was part of Lone Wolf. No, he's not anymore.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I feel like you're arguing two different things here. He is NOT the owner of Lone Wolf anymore. He WAS before. He created lone wolf and can and should take all credit for that and the exceptional products he came up with. He IS now the owner of LWCG which is a separate company from Lone Wolf selling different products under different owners. He created LWCG this year, not in 1984. He created a company, Lone Wolf, in 1984, is no longer a part of that company, but still owns the right to the name. Yes, he was part of Lone Wolf. No, he's not anymore.


I'm not "arguing" anything. Feel free to reach out to "LWCG" and explain to them that they weren't established in 1984. 
the only thing I responded to was some dingus stating they will only be around for a year. 
I will leave you with a young Dan infalt wearing a Lone wolf hat way prior to 2019


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

LOLOL the Dan Infalt mic drop LOLOL


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes, a Lone Wolf hat, since that company was in fact started in 1984 :BangHead:


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Yes, a Lone Wolf hat, since that company was in fact started in 1984 :BangHead:


Strange... same logo as the current hat on said new website 
Weird also has est. 1984 on it.. I wonder what that means ( brain hurts from logic)









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

westmichigander said:


> Strange... same logo as the current hat on said new website
> Weird also has est. 1984 on it.. I wonder what that means ( brain hurts from logic) https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190614/b2caca3b00ed66a5879740e9d140a3cb.jpg[/I
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> [url]https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pjstar.com/special/20161005/avid-peoria-area-hunters-purchase-tree-stand-company%3ftemplate=ampart[/url]


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pj...s-purchase-tree-stand-company?template=ampart


strange, i don't recall ever stating he didn't sell it at one point in time.... cool link though


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

trial153 said:


> This is some scary thought process.


Clueless blue collar Americans who don't know how IP and patent law actually work commenting on something they are totally ignorant about? 

That's 'Murica.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

I will say it is rather telling that LWCG has such low imagination regarding their brand image that they would rather supplant an existing brand and deal with the market obfuscation and confusion is causes that it really makes you wonder if they even design their own stands. Most of these ideas would have been thought up by a designer with half a brain already. They probably bought the rights to use the designs from another manufacturer would be my actual guess as to how it all went down. 

But that's all useless speculation, which seems to be about all this thread is actually good for anymore. 

Except... wait... did I see someone got a shipping confirmation? By golly give that man a mic!


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

It gets a little stranger .the method used to cut the metal in the platform is patented by the hunting Beast . Allegedly permission was never even granted to andre. and those 2 were supposed to be friends. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Derailed thread....anybody get a shipping email?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Andre is a very innovative person both is hunting and equipment design. Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

retrieverfishin said:


> Derailed thread....anybody get a shipping email?


Not yet. Patiently waiting though


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

retrieverfishin said:


> Derailed thread....anybody get a shipping email?


Isn’t that the truth!!!! 
I don’t care who owns or how long it’s been around or who has the patent- I ordered a stand and sticks and I’m patiently waiting for it to be on my back this fall...... hang & hunt baby!!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Ishi Spirit said:


> . hang & hunt baby!!


That’s the only way I do it!!! Something about that speed scouting, going in early for an afternoon hunt with a bow in my hand and my stand on my back with no exact location in mind. Hunting off the current sign I find. Or that perfect grey light morning, walking so far in the dark and stopping to listen for falling acorns, or catching a whiff of that rutting buck again with my bow in hand and stand on my back. Love every second of it!!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

brushdog said:


> That’s the only way I do it!!! Something about that speed scouting, going in early for an afternoon hunt with a bow in my hand and my stand on my back with no exact location in mind. Hunting off the current sign I find. Or that perfect grey light morning, walking so far in the dark and stopping to listen for falling acorns, or catching a whiff of that rutting buck again with my bow in hand and stand on my back. Love every second of it!!!!


Rock on!! I’ve been hunting that way since 1991 every single time except for probably 30 times when I hunt with my buddy. Climbing his ladder stands for a couple days a year seems like cheating.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

westmichigander said:


> I'm not "arguing" anything. Feel free to reach out to "LWCG" and explain to them that they weren't established in 1984.
> the only thing I responded to was some dingus stating they will only be around for a year.
> I will leave you with a young Dan infalt wearing a Lone wolf hat way prior to 2019
> View attachment 6849291


I went out on a limb and said two years, not one. 
Subscribed for 2021


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

trial153 said:


> Put this on your prostsff application for brownie points . The fact that it sits well with you is as much a reflection on you as them.


Ok thanks i will do that. Nice of you to suggest it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I was told mine would ship on 6/14. It doesn’t look like that happened.

Another week has come and gone...sigh...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Scratch that...

I just got my shipping notification!...:wink:


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Scratch that...
> 
> I just got my shipping notification!...:wink:


Awesome!! Mine should coming be soon!

What have you heard on the sticks??


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

post pictures when you get them ........thats GREAT news


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I got a shipping notification for 2 sticks..... I ordered 6 and a stand. We will see when the rest of the Order ships.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Awesome!! Mine should coming be soon!
> 
> What have you heard on the sticks??


I have a stand and 6 mini sticks coming.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Patience young grasshoppers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Really looking forward to the reviews


----------



## cuttiebrownbow (Feb 14, 2019)

westmichigander said:


> strange, i don't recall ever stating he didn't sell it at one point in time.... cool link though


I asked Cody D’Aquisto if his family still owns Lone Wolf at a sport show this year. Answer was no. Andre owns the the name but not the company. Him and his dad both did consulting work for XOP as well. 

You can call LWCG or Lone Wolf if you would like for clarification but talking to Cody was all I needed. 

Also, he was a pretty cool guy and great to talk to. I am looking forward to seeing reviews on the LWCG sticks and stands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

cuttiebrownbow said:


> I asked Cody D’Aquisto if his family still owns Lone Wolf at a sport show this year. Answer was no. Andre owns the the name but not the company. Him and his dad both did consulting work for XOP as well.
> 
> You can call LWCG or Lone Wolf if you would like for clarification but talking to Cody was all I needed.
> 
> ...


Yes I know all you stated. Y'all took this to a whole different level (shocking archerytalk)
Some Jack wagon tried trolling and saying they would last (two seasons).
I said they've been around since 1984(which they have). Yes Andre sold the company for a bit, never disputed that. 
More or less stating that the dude was a dingus. Yall can get into what ever technicalities you'd like. 
I look forward to seeing these stands in action. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> I got a shipping notification for 2 sticks..... I ordered 6 and a stand. We will see when the rest of the Order ships.


How do you know only 2 sticks shipped? Mine says partial order shipped but it doesn’t say what.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

enkriss said:


> How do you know only 2 sticks shipped? Mine says partial order shipped but it doesn’t say what.


Possibly because I ordered 2 additional sticks, I got a second email showing a partial order shipment which I am assuming is my other 4 sticks. I spoke to the office today and they were hoping to ship the first batch of stands late this week, or early next week.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> Possibly because I ordered 2 additional sticks, I got a second email showing a partial order shipment which I am assuming is my other 4 sticks. I spoke to the office today and they were hoping to ship the first batch of stands late this week, or early next week.


Yea I have 2 tracking numbers. One is 6lbs which I assume is my additional 2 sticks. The other is 9.10 lbs which I assume is my 4 sticks.... I hope stand follows soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

My friend that ordered the stand and sticks for me received this email from LWCG











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

What is crazy is it is just June and guys act like the season starts tomorrow. They will get caught up as the actual process of cutting the stands is all right there in Michigan and can be done rather quickly now that they are up to speed. Getting everything assembled is the time consuming process.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

I got the same email over the weekend ishi. I figure it will get here soon enough. Doesn’t keep me from wanting to play with it though lol.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

brushdog said:


> I got the same email over the weekend ishi. I figure it will get here soon enough. Doesn’t keep me from wanting to play with it though lol.


Same here! Very willing to wait as this was my hope to someday get a upgraded version of LW


----------



## Double87 (Jun 7, 2019)

That was weird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Double87 said:


> That was weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s weird? Are you after your 20 post limit?!?!


----------



## agrajag (Jun 22, 2016)

Ridiculous, someone would make a pointless post just to up their count!?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> What is crazy is it is just June and guys act like the season starts tomorrow. They will get caught up as the actual process of cutting the stands is all right there in Michigan and can be done rather quickly now that they are up to speed. Getting everything assembled is the time consuming process.


I hold companies to what they promise. In this instance the promise was delivery in 6 weeks as of 3/27. Still no delivery... it’s 6/18

Don’t promise what you can’t deliver!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

enkriss said:


> I hold companies to what they promise. In this instance the promise was delivery in 6 weeks as of 3/27. Still no delivery... it’s 6/18
> 
> Don’t promise what you can’t deliver!


Cancel your order just out of principal then. Lot of guys will thank you.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I heard that the sticks weigh more than the original lone wolf stick's.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I received a partial order today!! Not much to report yet, but the built in rope mod is pretty slick!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Awesome. Mini sticks? Did you happen to weigh them yet?


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Awesome. Mini sticks? Did you happen to weigh them yet?


I have not weighed them yet, I actually only received one mini in this order, there was a mistake made. The rest of them and my stand will be here Friday and I’ll give a full review and plenty of pictures.


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)

That finish looks horrible to me. Are they coated in the rubber material? Edges look really sharp.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

mbucks27 said:


> That finish looks horrible to me. Are they coated in the rubber material? Edges look really sharp.


I was thinking the same thing, especially for what their charging for them. The images I seen before didn’t look like that.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

It's that ''custom '' look.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I went back to the videos of those sticks at the trade show and those sticks look a lot better than the ones posted here. If I had the ones posted here I would have to knock down those sharp serrated edges.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

The sticks feel great in the hand, nothing sharp or bothersome. The rubber coating is really nice. 

I spoke to Andre yesterday about the “ripples” for lack of a better term. Since these new items are not machined, but rather cut with a water jet it does leave a rougher face. Could they have ground them smooth, yes. I personally like it, between the rubber and the rough surface your hands don’t slide around like they did on the smooth square stock on the OGs. I played with mine for awhile yesterday in the rain and it seemed to do its job. 

I’m sure there will be tweaks after this first batch.


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)

ok cool thanks for the info. ill keep a lookout for some video reviews.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've decided to wait for when they're completely up to speed on their stand and sticks.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I am not happy about the weight. 2lb 2oz

Over a 1/2lb over advertised weight at 1.5lb


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

Whats the weight without the strap?
I could be wrong but my alpha 2 buckle strap is half pound and thought the listed weight on the new sticks are w/out buckle straps.
So pretty close to on point.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

enkriss said:


> I am not happy about the weight. 2lb 2oz
> 
> Over a 1/2lb over advertised weight at 1.5lb
> 
> View attachment 6853945


Damn! That's not even close. Overweight by at least 1/3 of the advertised weight.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey they are close...only 25% over. Whats the big deal.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

enkriss said:


> I am not happy about the weight. 2lb 2oz
> 
> Over a 1/2lb over advertised weight at 1.5lb
> 
> View attachment 6853945


Maybe the Gen 2 sticks will live up to their hype. I have learned to stay away from first run products, the upgraded that come out after the first year are always better.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

enkriss said:


> I am not happy about the weight. 2lb 2oz
> 
> Over a 1/2lb over advertised weight at 1.5lb
> 
> View attachment 6853945



I see on the website they are advertised as 1.5 lbs - but it doesn't specifiy if that's with or without the cam buckle strap. 

Still, you think they would have learned by now...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Buckles? Who needs buckeles


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

d_rek said:


> I see on the website they are advertised as 1.5 lbs - but it doesn't specifiy if that's with or without the cam buckle strap.
> 
> Still, you think they would have learned by now...


Well he stated hunt weight in the ata videos multiple times. The stand also.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Well he stated hunt weight in the ata videos multiple times. The stand also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm yeah that's kind of disappointing then. I'm not too concerned about weight but there are a couple guys I now that do deep big woods hunts that were really looking forward to shaving some lbs off their current setup.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Hmm yeah that's kind of disappointing then. I'm not too concerned about weight but there are a couple guys I now that do deep big woods hunts that were really looking forward to shaving some lbs off their current setup.


Well you figure you need 6 to get 20’. Over that set that is nearly 4lbs more. Not saving any weight over what’s out there. Packing is not what I was hoping for either. I can’t figure out what the hell to do with the straps. I am not even going to mention the poor edge quality they used for the water jet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Well you figure you need 6 to get 20’. Over that set that is nearly 4lbs more. Not saving any weight over what’s out there. Packing is not what I was hoping for either. I can’t figure out what the hell to do with the straps. I am not even going to mention the poor edge quality they used for the water jet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to their website and look at the sticks they are just like your edges. 
Not that it matters but why go with six compact sticks and not full length sticks?
I’d rather hang four versus six. I only ordered three full sticks but that’s all I’ve ever used and yes everyone has different methods.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Go to their website and look at the sticks they are just like your edges.
> Not that it matters but why go with six compact sticks and not full length sticks?
> I’d rather hang four versus six. I only ordered three full sticks but that’s all I’ve ever used and yes everyone has different methods.


I don’t like three step sticks. Get all out of whack and get to the top and steps are on the wrong side. 2 steps it’s just setting them all the same way.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Well you figure you need 6 to get 20’. Over that set that is nearly 4lbs more. Not saving any weight over what’s out there. Packing is not what I was hoping for either. I can’t figure out what the hell to do with the straps. I am not even going to mention the poor edge quality they used for the water jet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stacking definitely looks problematic. I would expect them to stack very neatly. That looks sloppy and awkward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theadmiral518 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rough. Hate to see that happen. We get excited about new products and innovation, it ends up mostly being lies. Waiting to see what their stand weighs and looks like.
It reminds me of my M7 microlite. 8.5 pounds, more like 10.75. It wasn’t even 8.5 pounds without the attachment strap. I was pissed.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jun 2, 2015)

Their website has the compact sticks weighing in at 1.5 lbs., cam strap are 5 ounces. Then the *Please note, the above are estimated product weights, stands and sticks may fluctuate slightly due to the manufacturing process.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

The website states 1.5 lbs for the stick and and 5 ounces for the cam strap. You have to add in the weight for the fastening option. Clearly states that on the website. Then the website states this "*Please note, the above are estimated product weights, stands and sticks may fluctuate slightly due to the manufacturing process." So at 2 pounds with the strap they are pretty much on the money.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> The website states 1.5 lbs for the stick and and 5 ounces for the cam strap. You have to add in the weight for the fastening option. Clearly states that on the website. Then the website states this "*Please note, the above are estimated product weights, stands and sticks may fluctuate slightly due to the manufacturing process." So at 2 pounds with the strap they are pretty much on the money.


They conveniently just added that to the website actually. They also upped the weight to the full length stick from 2lb to 2.4lbs.

This is what the website said yesterday!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Why is anyone surprised they are willing to lie?

Lone wolf treestands 
Lone wolf custom gear


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

enkriss said:


> They conveniently just added that to the website actually. They also upped the weight to the full length stick from 2lb to 2.4lbs.
> 
> This is what the website said yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 6854035


I had to do a double take because I literally just looked at that like 5 minutes ago and it wasn't there. Wow. Just f***ing wow.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

enkriss said:


> They conveniently just added that to the website actually. They also upped the weight to the full length stick from 2lb to 2.4lbs.
> 
> This is what the website said yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 6854035


Well that is why I never buy anything until it has been out in the hands of people for a while. Especially for that amount of money. That is why I have been watching this thread.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

d_rek said:


> I had to do a double take because I literally just looked at that like 5 minutes ago and it wasn't there. Wow. Just f***ing wow.


Look at what the treestand says now...


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> I don’t like three step sticks. Get all out of whack and get to the top and steps are on the wrong side. 2 steps it’s just setting them all the same way.


Gotcha/ With three sticks my first step is always with my left foot and the last step will also be with the left foot then step on the stand with the right foot. In my younger days it didn’t matter which way I went up but now I never deviate... I guess it turned into a habit. 
Like I said before everyone does things different and it fun to read everyone’s processes.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

What in the hell kinda ish is this?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

You guys got hosed...lol! Buyer beware...


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

enkriss said:


> What in the hell kinda ish is this?
> 
> View attachment 6854153


Yeah that’s not gonna hold water in court lol. What a joke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Think I'll strip my old one down to nothing and check the weight v/s the LWCG photo at the ATA, which was 7.13. 

My old one is 9.33ish form post 507, and that was with cushion, backstraps, bow holder, and strap.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

enkriss said:


> What in the hell kinda ish is this?
> 
> View attachment 6854153


Total BS on the part of LWCG. Sell the product on one set of promises and change stated promise in mid production. Their stand and stick quality at this point will need to outperform their advertising shortcomings to save face and for buyers to look past their lies.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

I feel sorry for anyone that isn’t happy with the products they ordered. With that said, WOW LWCG seems to really be pulling a fast one. I would not be happy if I’d spent that kind of money and this is the stuff they pulled.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Like I said: “His business practices are shady but he's not dumb. He knows how to make money.”

Hate to see this kind of misleading stuff done just to make a buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Perry24 said:


> You guys got hosed...lol! Buyer beware...


Glad I'm not on the LWCG bandwagon. That is alot of money to invest in a set of sticks and stand for them to be 33% off on their advertised weight. Too much money for them to be that far off, and for that "water jet" finish. However, being completely honest, as soon as I saw the "Lone Wolf Custom Gear" name and got a whiff of the business model, my gut told me to stay away. Now the wedsite "updates" and disclaimer? Doesn't really seem liking you're gaining anything except lighter weight in your back pocket.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

And to think some jackwagon predicts these long gone in 2 years.:spit: :noidea:


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

trial153 said:


> It takes a special kind of douche to sell a company called lonewolf treestand then wait for the no competition clause to expire, then open an new treestand company called lonewolf customs.


Looks like this is panning out.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

My big game stagger steps are the safest around and weight is close. 1# over advertised for a stick is a lot.


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

infalts sticks looking better and better........


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

brodie1978 said:


> infalts sticks looking better and better........


I ran the prototypes and have the updated steps when they got released last year. They are worth every single penny. I thank Dan every chance I get for making those bad boys, they are the best.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Glad I have one these and 2 Alpha's. For about a pound difference, you can have 2 Assaults for the price of one Custom, and have the same stand.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Makes one wonder just how far off the stand is going to be. I don’t use sticks, I use tree gaffs so I only ordered the stand.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Makes you wonder how far they have gone with the lies. They showed from the start that they had no integrity. Maybe at the shows and ATA they had scaled down versions of the products to make weight. Woudlnt put it past them.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good thing these things were not too expensive......:mg:


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

zap said:


> Good thing these things were not too expensive......:mg:


Lol right "not too expensive" just "fairly expensive"


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

yikes... sad to see all this. However, knowing their past, not the least bit surprising


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just think of what the price would he of they actually weighted what they were supposed too. They would have to offer red neck financing on the website


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol, more false advertising in the hunting industry. LWCG, scent controlling clothing and products, bow speeds, rain gear, etc., etc., etc. The whole industry is founded on fooling saps willing to spend another dollar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr. Man said:


> Lol, more false advertising in the hunting industry. LWCG, scent controlling clothing and products, bow speeds, rain gear, etc., etc., etc. The whole industry is founded on fooling saps willing to spend another dollar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa wait a minute! What the heck do you have against rain gear? LOL


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Mr. Man said:


> Lol, more false advertising in the hunting industry. LWCG, scent controlling clothing and products, bow speeds, rain gear, etc., etc., etc. The whole industry is founded on fooling saps willing to spend another dollar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep people will even throw down $2000 on a 80 acre lease or even buy a house or 160 acres just to hunt out of state. Sickening.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Just think of what the price would he of they actually weighted what they were supposed too. They would have to offer red neck financing on the website


Stands to reason that if they weight 25% more than expected maybe we should be paying 25% more for them. :wink:


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

It seems the product has stirred up a buzz so far


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

A convicted poacher and known snake not being transparent, call me surprised.


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yikes. That sucks for those who bought this stuff with the sole intention of saving weight and packing in on long hikes. I would be sending them back and getting my money back. Don't let them keep your money.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Makes my decision easy on whether to drop $$$ on one of these setups or a new bow next year. Hmmm Mathews, Hoyt, or PSE


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, there’s at least one in captivity at this point! I’m thrilled with my purchase, I have not weighed it and I will do a review tonight but so far it’s a lot lighter than my Alpha and sticks!


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

frog gigger said:


> And to think some jackwagon predicts these long gone in 2 years.:spit: :noidea:
> View attachment 6854233
> View attachment 6854235


It will be interesting to see what the stand actually weighs, the website has it at 7.7#'s bare without strap or seat pad. Who knows, you're stand may weigh less.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

deerbum said:


> It will be interesting to see what the stand actually weighs, the website has it at 7.7#'s bare without strap or seat pad. Who knows, you're stand may weigh less.


And that 7.7 is up from the original 7.5 they had advertised yesterday


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> Well, there’s at least one in captivity at this point! I’m thrilled with my purchase, I have not weighed it and I will do a review tonight but so far it’s a lot lighter than my Alpha and sticks!


Should be a lot lighter. Those 4 mini sticks will only get you about 12 feet high almost as high as 3 full sticks. Do you have a lot of deep grooves from the water jet?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hokiehunter373 said:


> And that 7.7 is up from the original 7.5 they had advertised yesterday


They also added plus seat, straps etc... those are not included


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

pro38hunter said:


> Well, there’s at least one in captivity at this point! I’m thrilled with my purchase, I have not weighed it and I will do a review tonight but so far it’s a lot lighter than my Alpha and sticks!


Looks like a sweet setup, I'm interested whether it is possible to remove the sticks while climbing with it on your back. If that's the case I may be selling some alphas.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

enkriss said:


> pro38hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there’s at least one in captivity at this point! I’m thrilled with my purchase, I have not weighed it and I will do a review tonight but so far it’s a lot lighter than my Alpha and sticks!
> ...


I’ve got 6 minis total, should be able to get to 20ft easy enough. I’ve always ran an aider on my bottom stick, so I’ll go back to it if needed. I didn’t want them stick behind the platform when packed up. I still have a set of old full length sticks if I need to get some real height. 

Everything has waterjet marks, not really a big deal to me. No different that the rough castings in my eyes. So far I’m pleased with everything.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

deerbum said:


> pro38hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there’s at least one in captivity at this point! I’m thrilled with my purchase, I have not weighed it and I will do a review tonight but so far it’s a lot lighter than my Alpha and sticks!
> ...


Stay tuned, I plan to give that a try as soon as I get home from the office!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> Well, there’s at least one in captivity at this point! I’m thrilled with my purchase, I have not weighed it and I will do a review tonight but so far it’s a lot lighter than my Alpha and sticks!


What do you do with the straps for they sticks?


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

enkriss said:


> What do you do with the straps for they sticks?


I honestly haven't had a ton of time to mess with it at work. With my alpha and sticks, I used to clip them all together and shove them in my pack to keep noise down. I plan to rope mod the LWCG sticks, so most likely Ill wrap them up and put them in my pack, and use the two stand straps to cinch everything down in transit.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

For some reason I could get this to post with from my computer.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

pro38hunter said:


> Well, there’s at least one in captivity at this point! I’m thrilled with my purchase, I have not weighed it and I will do a review tonight but so far it’s a lot lighter than my Alpha and sticks!


Limited edition...... nice what # is yours?


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

pro38hunter said:


> For some reason I could get this to post with from my computer.


I know rope mods are popular and effective, but that sharp of an edge is going to destroy that rope in no time. Make sure to keep a very close eye on it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bowhuntercoop said:


> I know rope mods are popular and effective, but that sharp of an edge is going to destroy that rope in no time. Make sure to keep a very close eye on it.


The edges don’t feel sharp. They actually feel pretty good in the hand. The rubber coating was an excellent idea.

I am going to wait to get the stand in before I decide what I want to do. If I keep it I will probably make some Amsteel daisy chains instead of using the buckles. I don’t see how you can efficiently pack the straps with the sticks on the stand.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

enkriss said:


> The edges don’t feel sharp. They actually feel pretty good in the hand. The rubber coating was an excellent idea.
> 
> I am going to wait to get the stand in before I decide what I want to do. If I keep it I will probably make some Amsteel daisy chains instead of using the buckles. I don’t see how you can efficiently pack the straps with the sticks on the stand.


Well that’s good then. I would hate to see a rope fail due to a sharp edge. Glad to hear they ain’t as sharp as they look.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll be interested in hearing how the rubber coating holds up to use and abrasion.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

nicko said:


> I'll be interested in hearing how the rubber coating holds up to use and abrasion.


It probably won’t....


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Limited edition...... nice what # is yours?


Mine is number 30, that logo is a nice touch on the pre-orders. 

I love that fact that they added the slot for the rope mod. Im running 8mm rope and its a tight fit to feed through. I'm gonna try some 6mm or taper the end of some 8mm and see how it works. I will most likely end up running them the same as the old school LW sticks by wrapping the rope behind the loop on the versa button and being done with it.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

pro38hunter said:


> Mine is number 30, that logo is a nice touch on the pre-orders.
> 
> I love that fact that they added the slot for the rope mod. Im running 8mm rope and its a tight fit to feed through. I'm gonna try some 6mm or taper the end of some 8mm and see how it works. I will most likely end up running them the same as the old school LW sticks by wrapping the rope behind the loop on the versa button and being done with it.


Looking forward to the review man!

Do you remember what your order # was offhand?


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

pro38hunter said:


> Well, there’s at least one in captivity at this point! I’m thrilled with my purchase, I have not weighed it and I will do a review tonight but so far it’s a lot lighter than my Alpha and sticks!


Sweet setup!! I’m also going again the grain and keep my order on the books!

I’ve been waiting for a updated version since 1991 when I bought my first LW. I get that this is a hot topic for AT but how many have seen the products personally.... very few so far..... Great thread tho with good discussion


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I have not bought this LWCG stand or sticks but if I was interested in them, I would not let the machining marks steer me away. Stands and sticks are going to get dinged up the first couple times you use them… It’s hunting equipment, not fine china. I bought Lonewolf blemished stand and sticks direct from LW and I’m glad I did because it saved me some money and the sticks got marked up the first time I used them. 

The weight issue? It’s not heavy but not what they sold people on. That type of stuff will give me pause. I’ll reserve judgment until reviews come in from guys who bought.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

just waiting for more reviews and pictures .....have to say I love the way XOP , Lone Wolf and Lone wolf Customs 
look hung in a tree , the platform pattern makes the stand look like part of nature, it don't stick out like other stands
very curious to see how good the sticks stay attached to the stand and how well they stack ...the weight and water marks 
no biggie to me at all, the seat folding to hold a small back pack is awesome ..wanting a bigger platform herd it might be an option
soon to order custom size ...who knows....congrats on your new stands post info on your thoughts


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Quick info before I type up a real review tonight. 6 compact sticks got me to 20ft exactly at the platform, I was able to make the trip up the tree with the sticks stuck to the stand and pull them off as needed. I used my Tethrd SYS hauler to hold the straps this time, but I still plan to rope mod all the sticks.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> Quick info before I type up a real review tonight. 6 compact sticks got me to 20ft exactly at the platform, I was able to make the trip up the tree with the sticks stuck to the stand and pull them off as needed. I used my Tethrd SYS hauler to hold the straps this time, but I still plan to rope mod all the sticks.


Try just taking the buckles off the straps. My new method after watching the video on the LWCG site. I really like it.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Enkriss, you might work at getting that strap set so there is less slack at the versa button. The short sticks will kick out. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> Enkriss, you might work at getting that strap set so there is less slack at the versa button. The short sticks will kick out. Just some friendly advice.


Must be the pic. Not much slack in the strap at all.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

If one of you guys bought 4 long sticks and the stand and don’t want it I’ll buy it off you for what you paid!

The special addition package that is.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Burtle said:


> If one of you guys bought 4 long sticks and the stand and don’t want it I’ll buy it off you for what you paid!
> 
> The special addition package that is.


Might have a special edition stand with 6 compacts sticks going up for sale soon.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I meant the v in the strap at the versa......


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

enkriss said:


> zap said:
> 
> 
> > Enkriss, you might work at getting that strap set so there is less slack at the versa button. The short sticks will kick out. Just some friendly advice.
> ...


I played with that a little as well today. Personally the straps are too short for the first first sticks. It’s nice to have options!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> I played with that a little as well today. Personally the straps are too short for the first first sticks. It’s nice to have options!


Lone wolf sells extension straps you can add to the strap when needed.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I definitely like bow flat they mount to my stand .


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

So do those offset brackets spin 180* or 360* so they lay flat?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

They spin 360



1canvas said:


> So do those offset brackets spin 180* or 360* so they lay flat?


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

enkriss said:


> They spin 360


It would seem that it might become an issue if they turn vertical on the tree, maybe not.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2018)

stron prices I would have to agree


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone got an updated weight on the stand? Just curious if its still the 7lbs 13 oz from the ATA show.

Hoping to see some reviews! LOL


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Hunt 360...….:wink:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Anyone got an updated weight on the stand? Just curious if its still the 7lbs 13 oz from the ATA show.
> 
> Hoping to see some reviews! LOL


No it’s heavier. They added some bar to the front of the stand to attach their backpack straps. Then you can add the strap weight, seat and backpack straps. I can let you know when I get it on Tuesday. I am not very happy with the sticks though and plan on returning them.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ I thought you liked them? Besides the over weight.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

BowhunterT100 said:


> ^^^ I thought you liked them? Besides the over weight.


They would be nice sticks for $40 not $80. The quality is just not what I would expect for the price.

I think I have owned about every stick on the market at this point.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Mini sticks can be dangerous anyway. This has been an interesting thread and there is a lot more too come from it I am sure.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have, original lone wolf sticks, the beast sticks and now the lwcg mini sticks. I'm going to try them all at once and see what is the best features of each.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

enkriss said:


> They would be nice sticks for $40 not $80. The quality is just not what I would expect for the price.
> 
> I think I have owned about every stick on the market at this point.


Oof. I was really hoping they would stack and pack nice. Looks like they really only mount to the stand in a nice way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

enkriss said:


> They would be nice sticks for $40 not $80. The quality is just not what I would expect for the price.
> 
> I think I have owned about every stick on the market at this point.


80.00 a stick, wow, I knew they were pricey but for 80.00 that finish sucks.
I was a supervisor at a manufacturer and we had a machine shop that produced items from CNC machines and I know how fast and cheap those sticks could be knocked out with a much better finish, and that includes a bevel job.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

1canvas said:


> 80.00 a stick, wow, I knew they were pricey but for 80.00 that finish sucks.
> I was a supervisor at a manufacturer and we had a machine shop that produced items from CNC machines and I know how fast and cheap those sticks could be knocked out with a much better finish, and that includes a bevel job.


But you’re paying for the innovation and imagination put into these products by a company that can’t even think up a new name or weigh their products before they hit the market lol...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^5oz innovation @$100 per ounce. 

Think I can just ditch a pack of nabs from my pack and be equal with my 20 year old stand.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

A friend of mine just cancelled his order, and the sticks I got are going to back.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

nicko said:


> I have not bought this LWCG stand or sticks but if I was interested in them, I would not let the machining marks steer me away. Stands and sticks are going to get dinged up the first couple times you use them… It’s hunting equipment, not fine china. I bought Lonewolf blemished stand and sticks direct from LW and I’m glad I did because it saved me some money and the sticks got marked up the first time I used them.
> 
> The weight issue? It’s not heavy but not what they sold people on. That type of stuff will give me pause. I’ll reserve judgment until reviews come in from guys who bought.


Agreed with this 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Did anybody weigh the stand yet?


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

curious as well


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh? No likey?



BowhunterT100 said:


> A friend of mine just cancelled his order, and the sticks I got are going to back.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

nicko said:


> I have not bought this LWCG stand or sticks but if I was interested in them, I would not let the machining marks steer me away. Stands and sticks are going to get dinged up the first couple times you use them… It’s hunting equipment, not fine china


Normally I would agree, but at 80.00 a stick I wouldn’t be happy paying that for sticks that looked like they were cut out with a dull band saw.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

1canvas said:


> Normally I would agree, but at 80.00 a stick I wouldn’t be happy paying that for sticks that looked like they were cut out with a dull band saw.


. 

For that price, I agree that is reasonable to expect more.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope, the sticks did nothing for me. I'll take the beast sticks any day. Not even a comparison!!! That stuff they put on it to keep them quiet started rubbing off with in a few times of moving it around on the tree. So, needless to say they are back in the box and going to be shipped back. No thanks, I'm not trying to cause more drama but honestly it's only fair to warn people. I cannot believe they would ship something like that out to people for this kind money.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

BowhunterT100 said:


> Nope, the sticks did nothing for me. I'll take the beast sticks any day. Not even a comparison!!! That stuff they put on it to keep them quiet started rubbing off with in a few times of moving it around on the tree. So, needless to say they are back in the box and going to be shipped back. No thanks, I'm not trying to cause more drama but honestly it's only fair to warn people. I cannot believe they would ship something like that out to people for this kind money.


 Well there’s the answer to my question about how this rubber coating would hold up. Sounds like this LWCG vehicle is starting to leak oil.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

My initial thoughts on the sticks:

Pros:
- The V on the bark biter is deep. It gives you a tremendous amount of room away from the tree for your foot.
- The steps are long. Good space for your foot.
- Steps are thick easy on your feet and hands when climbing.

Cons:
- Price
- Fit and finish is terrible. The edge quality on the cutting is very low. Burrs all over mine. Some of the steps were drilled off center not allowing them to flip properly.
- Weight over advertised.
- The “micro versa button” or whatever it is is to small for the straps they supply. The strap falls off if you are not careful. Also, it should have a lengthy shoulder. It is mostly exposed threads and is likely going to eat up the strap.
- Packability is only good on their stand. I was intending to throw them stuck together in a backpack and go with my saddle or perm locations. However, that would require me to remove the grommets on 3 and reinstall them on the opposite side. They also don’t stack well over 3 high. It’s not a tight fit.
- The rubber coating is already coming off where there is any contact. Not durable at all.


Those are just my initial thoughts...


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

enkriss, sorry to hear how that went for you but it’s good for everyone that you are putting the info out there for others.


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

enkriss said:


> My initial thoughts on the sticks:
> 
> Pros:
> - The V on the bark biter is deep. It gives you a tremendous amount of room away from the tree for your foot.
> ...


I'm interested to hear some other opinions, but this sounds bad. An unacceptable level of bad. Add to that them covering their tracks immediately after shipping on their website is down right disgusting.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am order #1245 still waiting to hear from someone or to receive my order. I purchased 4 mini sticks
Has anybody with a higher order number received their purchase?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I’m at #1286 but haven’t heard anything either. I ordered the stand


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

I’m order 1212 and haven’t heard or received anything yet. I only ordered the stand though.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I can’t believe there aren’t any stand reviews out yet. They must have only shipped a small quantity up to now?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Stands are shipping with a gag order.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> I can’t believe there aren’t any stand reviews out yet. They must have only shipped a small quantity up to now?


Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

trial153 said:


> Stands are shipping with a gag order.


Did you order one or the sticks? Have you seen either or used either?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Boonerbrad said:


> Did you order one or the sticks? Have you seen either or used either?


 pay for the privilege of being the Guinea pig for shysters isnt on my too do list, sorry..


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

For those who ordered, I genuinely hope you are satisfied with the product you receive. 

Something about this guy and the way he does things has always rubbed me the wrong way. This never felt quite right from the get go to me. He will not be receiving any of my $. 

Keep us posted though, for those who will be getting and using this stuff.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

trial153 said:


> pay for the privilege of being the Guinea pig for shysters isnt on my too do list, sorry..


I thought you were just here to piss and moan with no knowledge of the product. Carry on.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Last night I said some negative things about the sticks. Which I think I might have jumped the gun and didn't give them a real chance. Honestly the weight without the buckle and strap was 2-3 oz off and with the buckle it was at 2lb. I know it's more than advertised, and as far as the rubber stuff I said that it was starting to rub off well it wasn't like I thought. They are rock solid to the tree and the stepping space is about perfect. I really do like that. So, I should have taken more time to go over them instead of reading all the negative hype. I hope others decide that do the same for their own sake. So from this point on I'm going to keep my big mouth shut about this..


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

BowhunterT100 said:


> Last night I said some negative things about the sticks. Which I think I might have jumped the gun and didn't give them a real chance. Honestly the weight without the buckle and strap was 2-3 oz off and with the buckle it was at 2lb. I know it's more than advertised, and as far as the rubber stuff I said that it was starting to rub off well it wasn't like I thought. They are rock solid to the tree and the stepping space is about perfect. I really do like that. So, I should have taken more time to go over them instead of reading all the negative hype. I hope others decide that do the same for their own sake. So from this point on I'm going to keep my big mouth shut about this..


Thanks for the update! Yes it’s easy to go with the haters that haven’t even see one let alone ordered one. I’ll wait till I get mine to make a decision about them.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Might have a special edition stand with 6 compacts sticks going up for sale soon.


I’m interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Prouder27 said:


> I’m interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stand will be here tomorrow. I will make a decision when I check it out.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

BowhunterT100 said:


> Last night I said some negative things about the sticks. Which I think I might have jumped the gun and didn't give them a real chance. Honestly the weight without the buckle and strap was 2-3 oz off and with the buckle it was at 2lb. I know it's more than advertised, and as far as the rubber stuff I said that it was starting to rub off well it wasn't like I thought. They are rock solid to the tree and the stepping space is about perfect. I really do like that. So, I should have taken more time to go over them instead of reading all the negative hype. I hope others decide that do the same for their own sake. So from this point on I'm going to keep my big mouth shut about this..


Thanks for taking the time to let us know! Like Ishi said, it’s easy to let the haters into your head. Glad your happy with what you got. I’m pretty confident I’m going to be more than happy with my stand when it arrives!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

steps look fat and long and comfortable ...interested to know how high up 4 full size sticks will get ya ..super excited to
see the stand and sticks together ...hope to order one soon


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

4 sticks evenly spaced will get you 16 ft to the top step, if you stretch them out and step a couple feet up to the platform 20+ depending on your gymnastic abilities.


----------



## JohnSteeds (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

enkriss said:


> The stand will be here tomorrow. I will make a decision when I check it out.



Like I said a few days ago I’m interested too if you decide to sell.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Not selling it. Changed my mind. It’s going back. I don’t want to take the chance ruining my feedback.


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)

No review or pics of the stand? Not planning on buying but would like to hear about it and why you are selling


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Not selling it. Changed my mind. It’s going back. I don’t want to take the chance ruining my feedback.


Only time I ever said that, when trying to sell an Xstand. 
Must be extremely sub standard product,

Weight?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> Only time I ever said that, when trying to sell an Xstand.
> Must be extremely sub standard product,
> 
> Weight?


Bare 8.2lbs


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

thanks:zip:


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Bare 8.2lbs


So what the "ready to hunt" weight? 
They stated 7.5 pounds


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Is it 8.2 lb without straps?


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

I hear that the terrible tooling marks are all a design feature that make for more effective 3D camouflage.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> Is it 8.2 lb without straps?


Yes... 9.44 lb with straps and seat. 10.32 lb with straps, seat and supplied backpack straps


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Yes... 9.44 lb with straps and seat. 10.32 lb with straps, seat and supplied backpack straps


Holy moly... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ouch my back is hurting already, and my wallet .LOL


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Not selling it. Changed my mind. It’s going back. I don’t want to take the chance ruining my feedback.


Your certainly making me anxious to get mine in.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Starting to remind me of K&K Archery. Lots of blind followers who ordered sight unseen, but when the product arrived, they realized it didn't live up to the hype. Hopefully, they are at least structurally sound so no one gets hurt.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Post #507.

I think I have the best run and gun stand of the 2.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

d_rek said:


> Holy moly...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Two pounds over "Hunt Ready Weight" minus the back pack straps...Can't say I'm happy to hear about that at this point.

Since it's still lighter than my old Assault, I'd say it has a place for now. I'll be giving mine the once over when it comes in the week after next though...

Thanks for the info


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Took me some digging to see they finally started shipping stands. I ordered one. But looks like my excitement for it will be just another regular stand. The M7 my still be the go too for lock on for me. Why put out weights on something and then can’t reproduce.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Didn't purchase a stand since I hunt with a windwalker right now so weight isn't an issue. I bought 4 minis in Hope's of modifying them to be lighter or maybe a cam cleat or something. Either way I kinda figured these wouldnt be the shining light they had been claiming but with a few mods i think they can still serve a great purpose. There is still hope!!! 
I hope :embara:


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Not selling it. Changed my mind. It’s going back. I don’t want to take the chance ruining my feedback.


How would you feel about the stand and sticks if they fell into regular Lone Wolf and XOP pricing? $189 for 4 sticks and $200-$250 for hang on.

That is the part that gets me is the extreme price hike for products that fell short of advertised specs and don't seem to be much better on weight that the competition.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

lakertown24 said:


> Didn't purchase a stand since I hunt with a windwalker right now so weight isn't an issue. I bought 4 minis in Hope's of modifying them to be lighter or maybe a cam cleat or something. Either way I kinda figured these wouldnt be the shining light they had been claiming but with a few mods i think they can still serve a great purpose. There is still hope!!!
> I hope :embara:


You have the best stand on this 36 page thread. Windwalker and Limit can't be beat.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Over 10 pounds for the stand the cushion and backpack straps. Compared 7.5 pounds " hunt ready" .. That was stated. 

These guys are Obviously very comfortable being reckless with the facts. Obviously very comfortable being reckless with the facts


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

enkriss said:


> Yes... 9.44 lb with straps and seat. 10.32 lb with straps, seat and supplied backpack straps


Jeez.....I thought the weight variance on the sticks was a lot. The LW Assault is listed as 11 pounds.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

nicko said:


> Jeez.....I thought the weight variance on the sticks was a lot. The LW Assault is listed as 11 pounds.


Yeah, maybe a 2-3 pound difference when you add straps and back pack straps etc. I’m not sure that is worth over a 50 percent markup? Ha

When mine comes in, I definitely have a decision to make.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Who thinks anybody from LWCG will have the balls to step up and make a statement about their false advertising?

Fast forward to the 2 minute 50 second point.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TCZ2LdVxJI


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Same thing happened on the Vanish, I was told that was getting a redesign too with no word on that. 

Ill keep my vanish and accept its what it is. I have three setups to get up and go... vanish, locon limit, saddle... if those cant get it done then screw it.


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in the market for my first "run and gun" set up and have been following the production of these new stands closely, my question is what are the actual carry weights of some of your current stands compared to the actual carry weight of this new one? Specifically the LW Assault II, as that will be my second choice if LWC doesn't present enough to justify double the price.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Surprised by a lot of this. Those new hawk heliums are looking more appealing. Hawk's fit & finish is among the best in the industry historically.

Then again, so what Lone Wolfs!!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Hlzr said:


> I'm in the market for my first "run and gun" set up and have been following the production of these new stands closely, my question is what are the actual carry weights of some of your current stands compared to the actual carry weight of this new one? Specifically the LW Assault II, as that will be my second choice if LWC doesn't present enough to justify double the price.


As soon as mine comes in, I’m going to do a comparison between my 2 alphas, 1 assault and I have one of the original lone wolfs too just to see where this new one stacks up against them all. Going to weigh them all as bare stands and fully rigged exactly the same as well as measure all platform sizes. I have very good digital and mechanical scales in our butcher shop to use for the test. Hoping mine gets here in the next week or so


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

B**** and moan all you want. Many of you got played. You bought something that was not verified by anyone and on complete word of mouth speculation. They didn't even have them finished at the ATA, those were prototypes! 


This was like investing in a start-up venture. Many got burned.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well if it’s still the lightest stand on the market, Can you really complain. Even if it’s a couple ounces over weight than supposed to be. What kind of strap and seat comes with it. I want to see a picture of it. Or 10 pictures.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Oh, don’t misunderstand. If the stand is anything like the one at the show I’m going to be more than pleased. It’s still very light! No question. I’m just curious exactly how much weight it’s going to shave off my current set up (all else being equal). 

And no one got hosed there beastmodehunter. If you don’t like it, return it and get your money back. Nothing lost but a little time. I’ve gambled on way worse things in life


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I have decided to like mine enough to keep it without question. Yes it’s a little heavier than I expected, but overall it’s an upgrade over my Alpha and LW Sticks. Probably not worth the markup, but I think it will do the job I bought it for.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Surprised by a lot of this. Those new hawk heliums are looking more appealing. Hawk's fit & finish is among the best in the industry historically.
> 
> Then again, so what Lone Wolfs!!


I have 2 Hawk Heliums and 3 Lone Wolf. Absolutely no comparison. Lone Wolf hands down. I just bought the Hawks for stands to put up on public so if they get stolen it is no big deal. For those of you wanting refunds, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

The Equalizer treestand guy is probably laughing at this thread with every post made. I expected better from LWCG but coming from Andrae I'm not surprised. I'll save my money until Dan Infalt's stand comes out.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

_Splinter_ said:


> The Equalizer treestand guy is probably laughing at this thread with every post made. I expected better from LWCG but coming from Andrae I'm not surprised. I'll save my money until Dan Infalt's stand comes out.


I am waiting on that as well. Maybe by 2022 it will be out.


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Dan was at Lone Wolf Friday. Maybe there is some collaboration going on.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

_Splinter_ said:


> Dan was at Lone Wolf Friday. Maybe there is some collaboration going on.


He is there so he can make his slightly better.


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Beast sticks are already better than LW sticks and I own a LW Alpha II and sticks. I'll probably bite when Dan releases his stand and scoop up some beast sticks next run.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

_Splinter_ said:


> Beast sticks are already better than LW sticks and I own a LW Alpha II and sticks. I'll probably bite when Dan releases his stand and scoop up some beast sticks next run.


I have one set of sticks. Had 5 sets of muddy pros at one time. Fixing to get my second set of beast when they come out. And will do a stand when it happens.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

The biggest problem here is we have all started chasing the lightweight rabbit. You can only get stuff so light. If a 18lb full stand setup is too much to carry your priorities are way way wrong. We are packing bags full of **** we dont need and carrying it into the woods for a single day. Open your pack and throw 3/4 of it in a box for one season or buy a gym membership, load your pack up and walk around your neighborhood, ride a bike with your kid, build the porch your wife has been *****ing about for five years and come hunting season it wont matter.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

^Most guys will be walking less than 1/2 mile......even a 10# difference is really very little walking 1/2 mile unless its extreme elevation change. Lighter is better but up to a 5# lighter load there is not much to be gained and 10# or so is really not that much. Streamlining your bring along gear is a good idea. Being strong and lean is a very good idea for all around better quality of life.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

jlh42581 said:


> The biggest problem here is we have all started chasing the lightweight rabbit. You can only get stuff so light. If a 18lb full stand setup is too much to carry your priorities are way way wrong. We are packing bags full of **** we dont need and carrying it into the woods for a single day. Open your pack and throw 3/4 of it in a box for one season or buy a gym membership, load your pack up and walk around your neighborhood, ride a bike with your kid, build the porch your wife has been *****ing about for five years and come hunting season it wont matter.


^^This for the Win^^
Legs Feed the Wolves


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

jlh42581 said:


> The biggest problem here is we have all started chasing the lightweight rabbit. You can only get stuff so light. If a 18lb full stand setup is too much to carry your priorities are way way wrong. We are packing bags full of **** we dont need and carrying it into the woods for a single day. Open your pack and throw 3/4 of it in a box for one season or buy a gym membership, load your pack up and walk around your neighborhood, ride a bike with your kid, build the porch your wife has been *****ing about for five years and come hunting season it wont matter.


Agree for the most part, but I don't buy a light weight stand for the ease of packing. With Molle Straps you won't know the difference between 8 lbs or 12 lbs. But when you pull it off your back 20 feet up you will. I buy a light weight stand for the ease and safety of hanging. The lighter the better. That is why I prefer my Assault over my Alpha. It is much easier to hang the lighter stand due to the weight and mostly do to the smaller profile. For what it is worth, I never take a pack to the woods. I keep my grunt tube around my neck and small pruner in my pocket. All I need.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

For ease and safety hanging the xop quick hang bracket/Chippewa wedge lock system are among the best choices.. you can hang the stand with the platform in the upright position with either of those. Very e-z.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> Agree for the most part, but I don't buy a light weight stand for the ease of packing. With Molle Straps you won't know the difference between 8 lbs or 12 lbs. But when you pull it off your back 20 feet up you will. I buy a light weight stand for the ease and safety of hanging. The lighter the better. That is why I prefer my Assault over my Alpha. It is much easier to hang the lighter stand due to the weight and mostly do to the smaller profile. For what it is worth, I never take a pack to the woods. I keep my grunt tube around my neck and small pruner in my pocket. All I need.


I agree

Hanging a 20lb steel hang on is terrible but we are literally spending hundreds of dollars to save 1lb. Most of us, me included have bought the alpha, to buy the assault, to buy a locon and see how small that was, then go to the assault, hear the vanish would cut 2lbs off that and buy the vanish, now we throw all that out the window and some ordered a $500 stand that didnt make weight. Theres a sacrifice in every setup we have. My saddle setup, most compact, definitely the safest is a no go all day for me. The locon limit which is the lightest, thank god I have size 9.5 boots cause much bigger would be a no go. The vanish is about the heaviest I want to hold in one hand while hanging a stand, thankfully by now hanging a stand has become second nature. I couldve saved a ton of money had I stuck with that assault... chasing the rabbit.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

zap said:


> For ease and safety hanging the xop quick hang bracket/Chippewa wedge lock system are among the best choices.. you can hang the stand with the platform in the upright position with either of those. Very e-z.


Same with Lone Wolf. However with the EZ Hang bracket be sure and use all 3 straps. 90% of the time I use the batwing.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

jlh42581 said:


> I agree
> 
> Hanging a 20lb steel hang on is terrible but we are literally spending hundreds of dollars to save 1lb. Most of us, me included have bought the alpha, to buy the assault, to buy a locon and see how small that was, then go to the assault, hear the vanish would cut 2lbs off that and buy the vanish, now we throw all that out the window and some ordered a $500 stand that didnt make weight. Theres a sacrifice in every setup we have. My saddle setup, most compact, definitely the safest is a no go all day for me. The locon limit which is the lightest, thank god I have size 9.5 boots cause much bigger would be a no go. The vanish is about the heaviest I want to hold in one hand while hanging a stand, thankfully by now hanging a stand has become second nature. I couldve saved a ton of money had I stuck with that assault... chasing the rabbit.


But in my prime 35 years ago, my Loc-on Limit and Windwalker could not be beat. If I were still in my 20's and early 30's it would be my stand of choice. My boots are a size 11 and it never bothered me. My safest mobile set up is ASAT Leafy Suit and the 2 lb tripod. I would not and will not pay $500 for a stand I already have in the Assault.


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

It sounds to me that some on this thread are comparing apples and oranges, "run and gun" to me is a very specific hunting technique, to "run and gun" I don't need multiple mobile stands and steps just one set up. That being said paying a grand for a tree stand to save ounces isn't something the majority of hunters are willing or needing to do. When I think about these stands, I'm considering what I'm going to be using it for, the majority of the time it'll be less than a mile walk to a tree I all ready have picked and prepped, for those instances lbs and oz's really doesn't matter, now if I'm hunting the national forest either in PA or WV there's the chance I may carry that stand for hours and miles and possibly never even find a spot to use it, that's when less weight makes a difference to the hunter. Weight savings comes at a premium price tag, if you demand it then the lightest stand is the way to go, for the majority of hunters, myself possibly included, its overkill. Paying a grand for a stand that you may use the rest of your life is considered getting duped but buying multiple flag ship bows with identical performance every year is ok, we live in strange times lol


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Hlzr said:


> It sounds to me that some on this thread are comparing apples and oranges, "run and gun" to me is a very specific hunting technique, to "run and gun" I don't need multiple mobile stands and steps just one set up. That being said paying a grand for a tree stand to save ounces isn't something the majority of hunters are willing or needing to do. When I think about these stands, I'm considering what I'm going to be using it for, the majority of the time it'll be less than a mile walk to a tree I all ready have picked and prepped, for those instances lbs and oz's really doesn't matter, now if I'm hunting the national forest either in PA or WV there's the chance I may carry that stand for hours and miles and possibly never even find a spot to use it, that's when less weight makes a difference to the hunter. Weight savings comes at a premium price tag, if you demand it then the lightest stand is the way to go, for the majority of hunters, myself possibly included, its overkill. Paying a grand for a stand that you may use the rest of your life is considered getting duped but buying multiple flag ship bows with identical performance every year is ok, we live in strange times lol


I haven't read where anyone is comparing apples to oranges. If you are referring to the Windwalker and Limit, I don't think that the weight of those stands will ever be equaled. Under 8 lbs. If I remember the original Windwalker Lite was 5.75 lbs with the strap. I used to pair that with 3 Lone Wolf sticks back in the 80's. Mobile is different for everyone. Mobile for me now only involves a treestand when tree hunting. I just counted and I have 61 sticks. I preset them and then just pack in my stand. Along with 400 tree steps I might set up 30 or 40 stand locations.


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

westksbowhunter said:


> I haven't read where anyone is comparing apples to oranges.


If you’re discussing these stands and weight isn’t the number one point and you’re planning on using it to venture distance on foot you’re comparing apples and oranges. You don’t invest in a lightweight rifle to sit in a blind and take 300yd shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)

I cant believe guys are actually still carrying stands these days with how comfortable and lightweight the saddles that are out now are. it blows my mind. my whole setup saddle and sticks are under 10lbs and can walk all day anywhere with it.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

mbucks27 said:


> I cant believe guys are actually still carrying stands these days with how comfortable and lightweight the saddles that are out now are. it blows my mind. my whole setup saddle and sticks are under 10lbs and can walk all day anywhere with it.




Which saddle do you use? Which sticks ?


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Burtle said:


> Which saddle do you use? Which sticks ?


i use the mantis saddle and three muddy sticks with aiders. Sticks weight 2lbs each saddle about 2lbs and my platform ring of steps about 2lbs. can go anywhere and get in any tree. still have my LW hand climber and assault 2 but hardly ever use them anymore.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone wanting a lighter stand ....I have a Loc-on Limit 8.2 lbs I will trade with some cash for your stand ...


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

bigbucks170 said:


> anyone wanting a lighter stand ....I have a Loc-on Limit 8.2 lbs I will trade with some cash for your stand ...
> 
> View attachment 6858721
> 
> ...


If it had the mesh platform I would buy it from you.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Oh man!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

The weight I can live with. The deception and crap quality I cannot. Not for a $1,000 setup.... nope!


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

mbucks27 said:


> I cant believe guys are actually still carrying stands these days with how comfortable and lightweight the saddles that are out now are. it blows my mind. my whole setup saddle and sticks are under 10lbs and can walk all day anywhere with it.


I use both. Depends on the situation as to what I use.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

You get yours returned Enkriss?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

BeastModeHunter said:


> B**** and moan all you want. Many of you got played. You bought something that was not verified by anyone and on complete word of mouth speculation. They didn't even have them finished at the ATA, those were prototypes!
> 
> 
> This was like investing in a start-up venture. Many got burned.


Is that you Dan?


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Is that you Dan?



Lol...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

BeastModeHunter said:


> B**** and moan all you want. Many of you got played. You bought something that was not verified by anyone and on complete word of mouth speculation. They didn't even have them finished at the ATA, those were prototypes!
> 
> 
> This was like investing in a start-up venture. Many got burned.


Not really word of mouth speculation when Cody D is on video at the ATA show stating the stand is 7.5 lbs and each stick under 1.5 lbs.


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

Wether these stands pan out initially I think the interest and individuals willingness to invest in a high end lightweight stand will influence the whole market to pursue those customers. We will all benefit eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

V


Hlzr said:


> Wether these stands pan out initially I think the interest and individuals willingness to invest in a high end lightweight stand will influence the whole market to pursue those customers. We will all benefit eventually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was just thinking that. Somebody reputable will see there is a market for high end stands and sticks and will make that investment or possibly an existing maker. Wouldn’t it be something if Lone Wolf jumped in.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

1canvas said:


> V
> 
> I was just thinking that. Somebody reputable will see there is a market for high end stands and sticks and will make that investment or possibly an existing maker. Wouldn’t it be something if Lone Wolf jumped in.


Isn't that essentially what Infalt is doing?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> You get yours returned Enkriss?


As soon as they give me an RA number.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

bucco921 said:


> Isn't that essentially what Infalt is doing?


Yea I think so.


----------



## theadmiral518 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dan seems like a stand up guy. I copied this from his forums.
dan
Site Owner
Posts: 34687
Joined: Fri Feb 12, 2010 2:11 pm
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/HuntingBeast/?ref=bookmarks
Beast sticks and stand
by dan » Sun Jun 23, 2019 10:07 am
Mario, Rob, and I have been bombarded with questions and comments about our stands and sticks. I can't say its not entertaining to watch people speculate on whats going on. Sometimes its its pretty funny, other times annoying. You can trust me that I would like nothing more than to have an unlimited amount of product for you right now. Selling nothing nets nothing. Its not a marketing ploy to sell nothing while competing companies rush out copy products to beat you to market. Its hard to comment because I don't want to be held to something that don't come thru on time. People will beg you for an estimated time, then when you give it, later you see them bashing you for not making the time you said you hoped to achieve. So better to just be quiet on that front until reasonably sure. When you source out machining, and processes you are somewhat at the mercy of what they tell you for deliveries, and then if the product don't meet my standards when it does arrive, I won't ship it. period. Its hard to rush quality. We got into this to build a better mouse trap for ourselves, and along the way realized it would help a lot of other people be better hunters and enjoy hunting more, so we decided to put a lot of money and time into this. Jumping into this is a big investment for little guys like us, while trying to defend ourselves from big rich companies trying to take what we have invented. 

It should be a great and positive venture, but instead we see people we trusted copy us, try to beat us to market, and try to force us out of market. Fortunately, we have a solid patent pending that we are very sure will go thru. We will never lie about weights, or push thru untested product, or product that don't meet our standards on what we want out of a stand / sticks. Quality and testing takes time. I would ask that everyone be patient, its coming... We are hoping our products inspire others like Tetherd and L/W Portable stands to strive to help hunters be mobile and to keep working on new and exciting products. There is plenty of room in this market for friendly competition. Its the un-friendly stuff we don't care for.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

theadmiral518 said:


> Dan seems like a stand up guy. I copied this from his forums.
> dan
> Site Owner
> Posts: 34687
> ...


Hmmmmm.....does this mean Dan and Andrae will not be exchanging Christmas cards?


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Those are some damning remarks that I would assume are pointed at the LWCG group. If that stuff is true, I hope the LWCG group fail miserably. It’s bad enough to try and take someone else’s idea and beat them to market. It is a whole other level of awful to do it to a friend.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, the drama.....


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

You guys paid $1,000 for a stand and sticks? WTH is wrong with you.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Shady25_X20 said:


> Those are some damning remarks that I would assume are pointed at the LWCG group. If that stuff is true, I hope the LWCG group fail miserably. It’s bad enough to try and take someone else’s idea and beat them to market. It is a whole other level of awful to do it to a friend.


 I agree 100%


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> You guys paid $1,000 for a stand and sticks? WTH is wrong with you.


Well we already saw a race to the bottom in terms of cheap stands and sticks produced overseas. That market is pretty saturated at this point. 

But it was inevitable that someone would come along and go the other direction with higher price point and presumably higher quality products. 

This is not a bad thing for consumers and fills gaps in the existing market. For those who demand and want more from their products we are finally seeing ultra-high end gear hit the market. That some would introduce products into that niche that are less than they were billed was probably also inevitable. Companies will see what consumers are willing to pay and try to get a slice of that pie by both noble and ignoble means. In these cases they will quickly be called on the carpet and the cream will rise to the top. There's just no room for imitators at that price point and consumers will quickly divest themself from brands and products that don't have the same value and quality as others.


----------



## Cgreenleaf (Aug 7, 2018)

interesting stuff


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

_Splinter_ said:


> Dan was at Lone Wolf Friday. Maybe there is some collaboration going on.


The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

I seriously doubt anyone stole anyone’s idea, the beast sticks are a tweaked LW, ground breaking ? No. Will dans stand be a tweaked version of 20 years worth of lonewolfs? Absolutely, could it be lighter than the lwcg? Maybe maybe not.


----------



## publiclandninja (Aug 6, 2016)

The Daquistos seem to be very inventive and this gear has some really good ideas, but I personally couldn't justify the prices for upgrading to LWCG. I already have the older lightweight assault and mini sticks so I'm right at these same weights. Now I just have to see if I can stack my sticks like that instead, that super low profile has to bring the perceived weight down as well as makes slipping through thick areas a little easier.

It'll also be interesting to see what the beast stand will be.


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


Yep. I'd almost be willing to bet LW releases a new stand before the Dan releases the beast stand. Dan is the kind of guy that when his name is tied to something you expect it to be right. He would rather miss out money than lose his reputation.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I talked to Andre for about 45 minutes today. Seems like a good guy. They are just having some growing pains.

With that said... until they get there stuff going smoothly I am out...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

keb said:


> I seriously doubt anyone stole anyone’s idea, the beast sticks are a tweaked LW, ground breaking ? No. Will dans stand be a tweaked version of 20 years worth of lonewolfs? Absolutely, could it be lighter than the lwcg? Maybe maybe not.


Beast sticks have nothing in common with lone wolf sticks besides the strap. Nothing else in common. You are delusional if you really think that.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

You Dan fan boys are a sensitive bunch


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

enkriss said:


> I talked to Andre for about 45 minutes today. Seems like a good guy. They are just having some growing pains.
> 
> With that said... until they get there stuff going smoothly I am out...


Usually growing pains happen when a company wants to expand, not from the start... I would be out as well.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

But I thought this gig was established in '84. 
What's up with the growing pains?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

keb said:


> You Dan fan boys are a sensitive bunch


:mg:

:lol:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

keb said:


> You Dan fan boys are a sensitive bunch


Not a fan boy I just have eyeballs.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

enkriss said:


> keb said:
> 
> 
> > You Dan fan boys are a sensitive bunch
> ...


 They look exactly the same!!! LOL


----------



## bassking (Nov 20, 2018)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> They look exactly the same!!! LOL


In reality, how different can they be? Light sticks have 2 pieces. A vertical shaft and steps. On these 2 things, the beast sticks and lone wolf sticks differ greatly. Dan’s have double steps and don’t fold. Lone wolf doesn’t have the weight reducing holes in the vertical stick. That’s about as different you can get without modifying the entire shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

bassking said:


> Mack.NOV9-15 said:
> 
> 
> > They look exactly the same!!! LOL
> ...


 I was only being sarcastic.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

No drill some holes, double step, cut it half it’s the same stick, no movable v bar it’s the stick Andrea came up with way back when.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

keb said:


> No drill some holes, double step, cut it half it’s the same stick, no movable v bar it’s the stick Andrea came up with way back when.


Ah... looks like we triggered a D’Acquisto nutt hugger.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

keb said:


> No drill some holes, double step, cut it half it’s the same stick, no movable v bar it’s the stick Andrea came up with way back when.


 Things that are different are not the same.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Have a good season stay safe, I’m OWT


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

keb said:


> Have a good season stay safe, I’m OWT


Hope you have a great season, Keb!


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Growing pains would involve shipping delays. Growing pains do not cause misleading advertising and BS disclaimers on their website about not being liable for misinformation on their website. I’ve seen all I need from these guys. I won’t be supporting them.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

From XOP web site:

“I am proud to have been the first to design and invent a new class of hunting products for the treestand user back in 1998 – “the individual climbing stick.” This product has been widely used and accepted by many in the hunting industry. After 15 years of personally field testing these climbing sticks, I am excited to announce some substantial improvements to this class of product.”
- Andrae D’Acquisto


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

zap said:


> From XOP web site:
> 
> “I am proud to have been the first to design and invent a new class of hunting products for the treestand user back in 1998 – “the individual climbing stick.” This product has been widely used and accepted by many in the hunting industry. After 15 years of personally field testing these climbing sticks, I am excited to announce some substantial improvements to this class of product.”
> - Andrae D’Acquisto


So, this Andrae owns XOP and LWCG and use to own LW?? This guy reminds me of KS!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I am not sure what he owns now.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jun 2, 2015)

There's a video on the LWCG site that explains the history behind LW, XOP, and LWCG. The short version, he sold LW, but kept rights to the name. Helped XOP design their stand/sticks. Started a new company, LWCG. 

i really like the new stand and sticks. Very innovated, but for me, priced out of my ballpark. Hopefully, other companies will follow and develop ways to attach sticks and stands. Like most of us, I watched the videos from the ATA show and do not recall if they showed actual weights. I would think prototypes met advertised weights. The production model arrives and weighs more than advertised. What do you do? A large company could afford to send them back. A small company, has two options: A. Send an email to all pre-orders, explain the weight issue and offer a refund or discount. B. Update website with actual weights and disclaimers. Looks like they picked B.


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

https://youtu.be/8klKwzY-7t4


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> So, this Andrae owns XOP and LWCG and use to own LW?? This guy reminds me of KS!


Andre didn’t own XOP.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Andre didn’t own XOP.


Did he design their sticks?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> Did he design their sticks?


They took his design and put their spin on it. So partially...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Everyone who makes sticks like that has taken his design and put a spin on it.....


----------



## fiopsl (Jun 30, 2019)

I see so many glowing reviews of LW stands but the classifieds are flooded with them. Just didn't make sense to me. Oh well, is what it is.
"War ready to preserve peace."


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

fiopsl said:


> I see so many glowing reviews of LW stands but the classifieds are flooded with them. Just didn't make sense to me. Oh well, is what it is.
> "War ready to preserve peace."


I think it’s because of two reasons, one is because there has been so many models sold over many years, and second, people buy them and either love them or don’t. They do one thing better than any other stand and that’s quiet operation. Also, folding flat is a big plus to many. You can go very small and light like the hand climber to the larger sit and climb wide and a few in between, there are also the hang ons. So there are a lot of different sizes and models. Some even buy and sell one to buy a different LW model.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Just decided to cancel my 1300 order. For the third time I emailed them and got another two week delay. I’m out. Especially with weight no being what advertised. I’ll just buy the assault and do rope mods with my sticks and I’ll be pretty close for way less money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

If it helps anyone figure out a time line, mine shipped on Friday and is supposed to be at my house today. I was order 1212.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

brushdog said:


> If it helps anyone figure out a time line, mine shipped on Friday and is supposed to be at my house today. I was order 1212.


Yes it does I’m 5#s behind you


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

BigToot said:


> Just decided to cancel my 1300 order. For the third time I emailed them and got another two week delay. I’m out. Especially with weight no being what advertised. I’ll just buy the assault and do rope mods with my sticks and I’ll be pretty close for way less money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Decided to weigh my LW assault yesterday just to see where it clocks in. With stock seat, straps, and a Thirdhand bow holder mounted to the platform, it weighs 10.5 lbs.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

which assault?


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

enkriss said:


> Not a fan boy I just have eyeballs.
> 
> View attachment 6860101
> View attachment 6860107


I have LW sticks and I can't wait for some beast sticks. They're superior.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

All sticks are alike.....:lol:


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Yes it does I’m 5#s behind you


Glad it helped Ishi! I was a day off on the shipping. Ups is bringing mine tomorrow, not today.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

brushdog said:


> Glad it helped Ishi! I was a day off on the shipping. Ups is bringing mine tomorrow, not today.


I was off...... I’m 6 numbers behind you :lol3:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

zap said:


> which assault?


 I just bought it last year… Direct from Lonewolf. The most current model.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Years ago, I had Summit Buck Steps and one of their hang ons. It was a royal pain to setup versus a climber. It seems like this setup is running 20#. What do you find is the advantage over a climber?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

nicko said:


> I just bought it last year… Direct from Lonewolf. The most current model.


So, with one strap and no bow holder its sub 10#? That's a good weight and less size is less bulky chit on your back. I wonder what a vanish weighs in real life?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

zap said:


> So, with one strap and no bow holder its sub 10#? That's a good weight and less size is less bulky chit on your back. I wonder what a vanish weighs in real life?


Yeah, it’s pretty lightweight. The 3rd hand bowhandler alone is heavy and adds close to 1 pound.


----------



## lightsareout (Nov 29, 2014)

brushdog said:


> If it helps anyone figure out a time line, mine shipped on Friday and is supposed to be at my house today. I was order 1212.


1355 and waiting 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

nicko said:


> Yeah, it’s pretty lightweight. The 3rd hand bowhandler alone is heavy and adds close to 1 pound.


I started cutting mine down by 1/3, they are not as heavy and work great.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> Years ago, I had Summit Buck Steps and one of their hang ons. It was a royal pain to setup versus a climber. It seems like this setup is running 20#. What do you find is the advantage over a climber?


The ability to get into just about any tree needed.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

BowhunterT100 said:


> The ability to get into just about any tree needed.


Once set, how often do you move it?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> Once set, how often do you move it?


Every time I hunt.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ this,


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

I grew up hunting the East Coast, if there were trees around, normally you could find one to climb. Now I live in the Midwest, a climber is pretty much useless where I hunt now, if you want to be mobile in the midwest, it's sticks and the lightest weight most comfy stand you can get. If you bring a climber here you may have to hunt hundreds of yards from where you need to be. How many bowhunters want to do that.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Advantages of the stand and stick set for me:

- get in trees a climber cannot
- with practice, can hang and hunt in the same time it takes to get a climber in place
- you can climb down without having to bring the stand down with you

Disadvantages
- cumbersome to carry (doesn’t pack as well....as a LW climber that is)
- requires more work/effort to hang (LW sit n climbs are a breeze)
- can get by with stand and stick as they come from factory but modifications needed if you want to quiet and lighten the setup as much as possible


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

I do like some of the features of this stand but no way would I ever buy it. LWCS is trying to be a Ferrari in a market where it just isn't possible. At double the price of similar products i can only think of the line, "a fool and his money..."!


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

lightsareout said:


> 1355 and waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Order #1495. Here.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Every time I hunt.



This also since 1991


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Every time I hunt.


Same here! Only way I hunt


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

If it helps some of you guys, I had #1286 and mine was supposed to ship out this next week after the holiday. However, I recently canceled the order.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

zap said:


> So, with one strap and no bow holder its sub 10#? That's a good weight and less size is less bulky chit on your back. I wonder what a vanish weighs in real life?


Here is a quote from someone with the XOP Vanish: "XOP Vanish (out of the box standard accessories): backpack straps, two tree straps, seat, and offset bracket installed, is bouncing between 13.5 to 14 lbs."


----------



## mlpayne9367 (Mar 1, 2018)

agreed


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> Here is a quote from someone with the XOP Vanish: "XOP Vanish (out of the box standard accessories): backpack straps, two tree straps, seat, and offset bracket installed, is bouncing between 13.5 to 14 lbs."


My vanish is 14lbs with molle BP straps, tree straps, seat, bracket and stealth strips.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Ready to go stand weights are quite different from posted (stripped) weight.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with the drama comment, I really have no time for it. It's sad to see people back stabbing other people, especially friends.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> If it helps some of you guys, I had #1286 and mine was supposed to ship out this next week after the holiday. However, I recently canceled the order.


What was your reasons? Thanks


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

1canvas said:


> Ready to go stand weights are quite different from posted (stripped) weight.


My alpha actually weighs the exact advertised weight with everything in the box attached other than the ez hang hook- 14#'s.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

can we please see some pictures of stand and sticks packed up ? full sticks attached to tree ?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Ishi Spirit said:


> What was your reasons? Thanks


More or less because the finished weight of this stand is within a pound of an Assault 2 at over twice the cash. I like the stand and stick setup I really do, but they fell short of my expectations. If they make one that’s actually 7.5# they will have my business again for sure.


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

Did someone give actual weight comparisons between the stands? After thinking about it I’m going with the lone wolf over the lwc, I won’t carry it enough to justify the weight saving = cost increase, can get a stand and two wireless cams for price of lwc. I am still interested to know how much weight has been saved; hunters, hikers, cyclist pay a premium for shaving grams off of their packs, rifles, clothes, boots, etc so it’ll be interesting how this plays out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Hlzr said:


> Did someone give actual weight comparisons between the stands? After thinking about it I’m going with the lone wolf over the lwc, I won’t carry it enough to justify the weight saving = cost increase, can get a stand and two wireless cams for price of lwc. I am still interested to know how much weight has been saved; hunters, hikers, cyclist pay a premium for shaving grams off of their packs, rifles, clothes, boots, etc so it’ll be interesting how this plays out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


An assault and 4 full length sticks is about the same weight.
The LWCG stand may be 1/2-1lb lighter the sticks are each about 2-3oz heavier. So it’s a wash as far as weight is concerned.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

The more I have been messing with the mini sticks, the more I like them. I think they will work well for me. I really do like that buckleless method. Definitely quite and lighter without the buckle. Just my opinion as I use them a little more


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Hlzr said:


> Did someone give actual weight comparisons between the stands? After thinking about it I’m going with the lone wolf over the lwc, I won’t carry it enough to justify the weight saving = cost increase, can get a stand and two wireless cams for price of lwc. I am still interested to know how much weight has been saved; hunters, hikers, cyclist pay a premium for shaving grams off of their packs, rifles, clothes, boots, etc so it’ll be interesting how this plays out.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I will be by tomorrow night with the stand. I have a couple alphas, an assault and the original lone wolf stand to compare them all too. Going to weigh them all bare, just the stand and will weigh them fully suited to see where they rank. Also going to list them with platform sizes. Obviously the more platform, the more it will weigh.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

The buddy that ordered the stand & sticks for myself came over today with both stands. 
I plan on testing it Friday when I hang my cameras. Full review on the stand will be soon. So far I’m very pleased after giving them a quality check.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks Ishi .....cant wait please take some pictures


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

bigbucks170 said:


> thanks Ishi .....cant wait please take some pictures


Don’t worry there will be many pics :thumbs_up


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

Apparently the new sticks actual weight is more then the old lone wolf sticks






this is from a gentleman on the hunting beast. He also said the seat would not line up right to lock into the pack frame position, and the stand had a bunch of burrs and bad machining






and the stand was actually over 8 lbs without straps, buckle or seat.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

https://youtu.be/8klKwzY-7t4 Here is a full review of the stand as well


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Great marketing but I believe as production goes up and reviews are plenty the price will drop if they want to continue to sell the sticks and stands. I also think those stick stand offs being able to spin 360* may be an issue once the sticks get a season or two on them. Although many make excuses for the stands and sticks shortcomings they surely don’t live up to the hype or justify the price. These things can easily be done on cnc machines for much less. They would be great if the price was more realistic.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Lone Wolf has $50 off over $99 until 7/7.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

zap said:


> Lone Wolf has $50 off over $99 until 7/7.


The e-mail I received said for orders over $199.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

1canvas said:


> Great marketing but I believe as production goes up and reviews are plenty the price will drop if they want to continue to sell the sticks and stands. I also think those stick stand offs being able to spin 360* may be an issue once the sticks get a season or two on them. Although many make excuses for the stands and sticks shortcomings they surely don’t live up to the hype or justify the price. These things can easily be done on cnc machines for much less. They would be great if the price was more realistic.


Their padded backpack harness looks OK. I might give that a try vs the XOP as it looks to be less bulky.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

nicko said:


> The e-mail I received said for orders over $199.


Opps, typo.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

nicko said:


> Their padded backpack harness looks OK. I might give that a try vs the XOP as it looks to be less bulky.


Yes, the XOP has both bulk and weight but the bulk and weight comes from the back pad. I going look and see about eliminating the back bad on one of my harnesses.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Finally had the chance to play with the new stand tonight and get some accurate, no bs weights. 
Clocked in at 7.92 lbs bare stand. And 9.77 with stand, back pack straps, cushion and 1 stand strap with buckle. Checked on 3 different scales, flat digital was bouncing between 7.9-8.0 for a bit and the mechanical scale is just a sliver under the 8 lb line. Maybe I got one of the good ones, but the finish on mine is great and the pack shelf fits together perfectly. 
My 5 stands all completely stripped (bare stands) weighed in at 
LWCG—— 7.92 lb 27” platform
Alpha—— 12.57 lb 30” platform
Alpha——-12.36 lb 30” platform
Assault——9.59 lb. 26” platform
Original—-9.66 lb 27” platform

Over all I’m more than happy with the stand. 1/2lb off isnt bad. They could have backed the platform down another inch and made up that difference but I’d rather have that little extra platform. The features are all pretty awesome too. Really the only part I think could be better is the exposed threads on the new verse button. Other than that it’s great. Can’t wait to put it to use this fall.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Couple more pics. And one of the old school LW


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

brushdog said:


> Finally had the chance to play with the new stand tonight and get some accurate, no bs weights.
> Clocked in at 7.92 lbs bare stand. And 9.77 with stand, back pack straps, cushion and 1 stand strap with buckle. Checked on 3 different scales, flat digital was bouncing between 7.9-8.0 for a bit and the mechanical scale is just a sliver under the 8 lb line. Maybe I got one of the good ones, but the finish on mine is great and the pack shelf fits together perfectly.
> My 5 stands all completely stripped (bare stands) weighed in at
> LWCG—— 7.92 lb 27” platform
> ...


Thats better news.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks great pictures ....congrats and enjoy the stand


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that you happy with it.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

I had a chance to hang the stand and sit in it after setting up the TC. 



















I only use one strap and it seems to be very stable but due to the design I might have to use a strap on the bottom as just the outer edges make contact with the tree as compared to the Alpha. 










I wish the angle was less so more teeth would be in contact with the tree but that will very with the tree size also. 

There is definitely less real estate with the new one and will take some getting use to after using the Alpha for many years. 



















The height with the seat cushion is 3/4 inch shorter than the old stand and will be less than desirable due to myself be on the taller side. 










Mine weighed in at 8 lbs bare stand










One strap, seat pad and just shoulder straps 9.6 lbs 










I’ve never used any type of waist strap so I ordered a set of The Claw tree stand straps so those will be installed when they arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

I see now what some have reported about the threads on the button being exposed. Right now I don’t see that as a problem but I might take the button of and put liquid rubber on them or shrink tubing or possibly a soft plastic tube. I’m probably going to experiment with these things before I actually try them on the stand. 

I also see concerns about the strap hole being to big! These straps are generic straps and would be a pain when hanging the sticks or stand and having one fall off and have to go back down to retrieve it. 










My solution to this problem and luckily there is a commercial upholstery shop a few miles away and once the three sticks arrive the straps will be delivered so they can be sewed closer to make the hole smaller. 










I found a few rough tooling spots but this shouldn’t affect killing a deer 










The rubber coating is nice but I clanked a strap on purpose when hanging it and it still makes a rather loud noise. 
All in all I’m happy with it and now waiting for the three full sticks so I can start the practicing process of packing everything up. If I missed anything I’ll add later and if anyone has questions fire away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

Great pics and review.

Has anyone tried the attachment method of the strap without the buckle as shown on lwcg webpage?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Looks like we got very similar results ishi. Good to see some consistency! Mine only had a few tooling marks as well. One by the seat (in the pic) and 2 small ones on the platform. It really could be covered in them and I wouldn’t care anyway though.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

The finish look a ton better than the one I had. They must of changed their process.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> Great pics and review.
> 
> Has anyone tried the attachment method of the strap without the buckle as shown on lwcg webpage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes, I really like it. Very easy to do..


----------



## Bogle (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks for posting the pics and the review!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

BowhunterT100 said:


> Yes, I really like it. Very easy to do..


I tried it with my beast sticks to seems to work very well. Dropped almost 2lbs over 5 sticks.


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

You guys feel it locks down tight enough with the strap knot to trust it 20 feet up?

Cant wait to try it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

I am going to see if the stand will fit in my mystery ranch mule pack in between the frame and the bag. If so I want attach back pack straps.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> You guys feel it locks down tight enough with the strap knot to trust it 20 feet up?
> 
> Cant wait to try it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not sure with the beast sticks I've never tried it with them. With lwcg mini's I would, they lock to the tree super tight.


----------



## Mschmeiske (Apr 5, 2016)

BowhunterT100 said:


> buckeyebuckhntr said:
> 
> 
> > You guys feel it locks down tight enough with the strap knot to trust it 20 feet up?
> ...


How many LWCG sticks are you running and how high can you get? Has anyone experimented with a moveable aider at all??


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I use 2 short sticks on bottom with 2 step aiders and then 2 long sticks up top. It will get you about 21-22 ft. to platform. A lot depends on your height and comfortable step spacing. I always run my bottom 2 sticks at max stretch apart. Lets me get by with three sticks in some trees.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Barlow96 said:


> I am going to see if the stand will fit in my mystery ranch mule pack in between the frame and the bag. If so I want attach back pack straps.


My alpha fits so I’d say it’ll definitely fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter777 (Mar 28, 2019)

Can anyone say if you notice a meaningful difference in foot space with the Alpha vs Assault hang on stands? Definitely buying one of these and just can't decide on which.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

As far as foot space the assault 2 is 4" shorter than the alpha 2. Which I found to be a significant difference.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> My alpha fits so I’d say it’ll definitely fit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats good to know.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Bowhunter777 said:


> Can anyone say if you notice a meaningful difference in foot space with the Alpha vs Assault hang on stands? Definitely buying one of these and just can't decide on which.


I am 6’-4” and find the assault pretty tight. I do prefer the alpha but the lighter weight and ease of hanging the assault provides is hard to beat.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I just can’t see where the Alpha size is an issue. To me the Alpha is very light and very easy to handle yet my feet hang over the edge. I just couldn’t see a shorter stand.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone know how many stands was shipped in the first batch and how many will go in the next batch of stands. My order was 1495 on May 22. All I ordered was a stand.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

1canvas said:


> I just can’t see where the Alpha size is an issue. To me the Alpha is very light and very easy to handle yet my feet hang over the edge. I just couldn’t see a shorter stand.


Guess you never tried an assault.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Barlow96 said:


> Anyone know how many stands was shipped in the first batch and how many will go in the next batch of stands. My order was 1495 on May 22. All I ordered was a stand.


wow, that's a while ago


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

jace said:


> wow, that's a while ago


I was originally told my stand would be shipped at end of June like week of 25. But I heard they was pushed back. But I don’t know by how much. Haven’t called and ask.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I hunted most of last season out of the Assault when I used the stand and stick combo. I broke out the Alpha at the end of the season and the extra roominess was nice. But the Assault will be my 1st choice for less bulk and weight to carry.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Picked up a pre 2011 assault today, should have it in hand by weeks end. Smaller seat and longer platform than the assault 2 if I remember right the platform is about as long from the tree as the alpha.

:wink:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> Picked up a pre 2011 assault today, should have it in hand by weeks end. Smaller seat and longer platform than the assault 2 if I remember right the platform is about as long from the tree as the alpha.
> 
> :wink:


You bought the one for $215 plus $40 shipping on eBay?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> You bought the one for $215 plus $40 shipping on eBay?


$30 shipping....:lol:

Yup, that's a good stand. My max bid was $270.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> $30 shipping....:lol:
> 
> Yup, that's a good stand. My max bid was $270.


Yea I wasn’t winning that...lol


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Guess you never tried an assault.


Nope, never did. It isn’t like the Assault is designed in a way that 4” less in length is not noticeable. For those that are fine with it that’s great, but I knew a stand length 4” shorter then my Alpha is not for me.


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

nicko said:


> I hunted most of last season out of the Assault when I used the stand and stick combo. I broke out the Alpha at the end of the season and the extra roominess was nice. But the Assault will be my 1st choice for less bulk and weight to carry.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I sold all my stands last year. 4 climbers and about a dozen hang ons.

Went saddle 100% last year.

As much as I like the saddle I can see times I would prefer a stand. I just ordered yet another alpha. Figured I will snag a beast stand when and if I get the opportunity for a lightweight stand.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^Which saddle?
Tethrd Mantis is 10 weeks out, looking at other options.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

zap said:


> Picked up a pre 2011 assault today, should have it in hand by weeks end. Smaller seat and longer platform than the assault 2 if I remember right the platform is about as long from the tree as the alpha.
> 
> :wink:


I think the early assault had a 27” platform and newer assault has a 26”. Alpha has a 30”. By all means, someone correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

brushdog said:


> I think the early assault had a 27” platform and newer assault has a 26”. Alpha has a 30”. By all means, someone correct me if I’m wrong


You are correct


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^Which saddle?
> Tethrd Mantis is 10 weeks out, looking at other options.


More like 3 months out...lol. I will be using an aerohunter kestrel flex this year.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

My flex should ship this week. I already have a mantis and predator platform. But not quite 100% all time saddle.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

enkriss said:


> I sold all my stands last year. 4 climbers and about a dozen hang ons.
> 
> Went saddle 100% last year.
> 
> As much as I like the saddle I can see times I would prefer a stand. I just ordered yet another alpha. Figured I will snag a beast stand when and if I get the opportunity for a lightweight stand.



You definitely hold the record for buying the most gear in the past year....dang.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

brushdog said:


> I think the early assault had a 27” platform and newer assault has a 26”. Alpha has a 30”. By all means, someone correct me if I’m wrong



It really depends on how you measure the platform. Usable space forward of the upright the apha platform I have is 24.5". When the assault 2 came out I remember there being a lot more than 1" difference on that measurement compared to the assault 1. I believe the assault 1 has just under 24" usable space forward of the upright. Plus the smaller seat on the 1 makes a big difference in platform space if you have to stand and do not have the opportunity to fold the seat up.. If I remember correctly the assault 1 to alpha was less than an inch difference from the upright to the edge of the platform and assault 2 was 4" less.

I will post a picture of this assault and an alpha platform with tape on it in a few days.

Video review with the 1 and 2 side by side but no weight or measurements mentioned:
https://www.bowhunting.com/video/lone-wolf-assault-ii-treestand-review/


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

zap said:


> It really depends on how you measure the platform. Usable space forward of the upright the apha platform I have is 24.5". When the assault 2 came out I remember there being a lot more than 1" difference on that measurement compared to the assault 1. I believe the assault 1 has just under 24" usable space forward of the upright. Plus the smaller seat on the 1 makes a big difference in platform space if you have to stand and do not have the opportunity to fold the seat up.. If I remember correctly the assault 1 to alpha was less than an inch difference from the upright to the edge of the platform and assault 2 was 4" less.
> 
> I will post a picture of this assault and an alpha platform with tape on it in a few days.
> 
> ...


Please do post that pic! I would love to see it. The logic makes perfect sense to me since the alpha has the larger “V” behind the post. I will have to measure the lw’s I have to see the difference.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The new to me assault 1 should be in my hands on Thursday. Will provide that info that evening.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ack said:


> You definitely hold the record for buying the most gear in the past year....dang.


I don’t know about that. I just purchased a whole line of Sitka gear, and a whole line of first lite. Spent over 3,000 at each. My house caught fire. I lost all my gear. 5 lock ons. 1 climber. 1 set of beast sticks, 2 sets of muddys. Over 5 ladder sets. Big game. 10 different brackets for m7 and m100 stands. Been buying it as available.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

Barlow96 said:


> I don’t know about that. I just purchased a whole line of Sitka gear, and a whole line of first lite. Spent over 3,000 at each. My house caught fire. I lost all my gear. 5 lock ons. 1 climber. 1 set of beast sticks, 2 sets of muddys. Over 5 ladder sets. Big game. 10 different brackets for m7 and m100 stands. Been buying it as available.


Well... hope you had a good insurance policy lol! That stinks though. Hope you and your family were unharmed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I used to have an original assault. The kind that when you adjusted the level you had to take off the nut and put it thru a different hole. It didnt have the standard alpha adjustment of today. I took a pic of the alpha under the assault. I sold the assault as it was simply too small for me but I do have the pic for you guys to look at.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

d_rek said:


> Well... hope you had a good insurance policy lol! That stinks though. Hope you and your family were unharmed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yea everyone got out the house. Just lost all my hunting stuff. Took a long time to build it. Now buying it all in one year. Lots of buying.


----------



## hobbie24 (Mar 8, 2006)

Barlow96 said:


> I don’t know about that. I just purchased a whole line of Sitka gear, and a whole line of first lite. Spent over 3,000 at each. My house caught fire. I lost all my gear. 5 lock ons. 1 climber. 1 set of beast sticks, 2 sets of muddys. Over 5 ladder sets. Big game. 10 different brackets for m7 and m100 stands. Been buying it as available.


I don't want to highjack this thread but I would love to know your thoughts between first lite and sitka? I'm thinking of upgrading my camo and I can't decide which one to try. PM me if you don't mind so we don't highjack this thread.
Thanks!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Assault 1 came in, 10.5# with seat pad and one strap, ready to hunt. That's with the better xop offset bracket installed on it.

From post to edge of platform it is 7/8" shorter than my xop silver which has an alpha platform. I also took a picture of it on top of my alpha hand climber platform, the post on the assault is directly above where the post would be on the alpha. When you look at it on top of the alpha it is obvious that the useable space is almost identical between the two platforms so there is no drastic difference between the two. The difference is a non issue but you have less bulk/weight to carry. 

The smaller seat is also a clear advantage imo, since it is easier to maneuver on the platform with the seat down. The side by side picture of the assault/silver show the amount of less bulk involved while you still retain almost all the useable space of the larger platform in the smaller/lighter assault.

The only downside is the tree v on the platform is not as wide thus you need to make sure it is set/locked properly and it is advisable to use a second strap at the bottom after cam locking. It will cam lock easier than the wide v, thou.

I can also use the smaller seat on the silver by just swapping them out, the mounting system/dimensions is identical.

The assault 1...pre 2011 also has two versa buttons and the slide platform level system.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Very interesting. Now I know why people like the Assault, I wasn’t looking at the distance from the post to the edge. Although it’s not for me I see how people can use a stand that is 4” less in total overall length over the Alpha. The V looks mighty small.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

The weight is an advantage on the older assault but then you have to deal with the issue of kick outs. I would not call the XOP offset brackets any kind of advantage. Those things were junk and broke in half on many occasions. I don’t see you being able to hang the XOP bracket off a more crooked tree. More marketing BS.

The older assault was a 28” platform. You can try manipulating it all you want but it was 2” shorter than the alpha.

The assault is also much harder to turn all the way around and get a weak side shot or one behind the tree. I just got a lone wolf alpha I ordered in and it was under 11 lbs bare.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

> The assault 1...pre 2011 also has two versa buttons and the slide platform level system.


Never knew there was an assault 1.
So there was an assault, assault 1, and assault 2?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I just count the part of the platform my feet are on that's not manipulating anything, the part behind the seat post is useless to me....... Kick out is not an issue if you are aware how to set to avoid it. As far as the bracket the xop has 6 points to 4 on the lone wolf and the way it is designed it does set better on some trees, imo. The assault 1 is a far better choice than an assault 2 as far as I am concerned and it is much easier to pack than an alpha because it is less bulky to pack and also easy to just carry in your hand. 


I think in all a better choice for me to pack in/out than an assault 2 or alpha. Very happy with that stand and hung it/shot from it today with no issues...I love the smaller seat.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> Never knew there was an assault 1.
> So there was an assault, assault 1, and assault 2?


Quite a few different versions of the lone wolf assault stand have been made over the years. That stand was not called assault 1 by lone wolf just assault.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^Didn't know, mine only has 1 versa button. 
Probably called ancient assault.:wink:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> I just count the part of the platform my feet are on that's not manipulating anything, the part behind the seat post is useless to me....... Kick out is not an issue if you are aware how to set to avoid it. As far as the bracket the xop has 6 points to 4 on the lone wolf and the way it is designed it does set better on some trees, imo. The assault 1 is a far better choice than an assault 2 as far as I am concerned and it is much easier to pack than an alpha because it is less bulky to pack and also easy to just carry in your hand.
> 
> 
> I think in all a better choice for me to pack in/out than an assault 2 or alpha. Very happy with that stand and hung it/shot from it today with no issues...I love the smaller seat.


If you only use one strap kick out will be an issue on some trees. 

Anything XOP makes is trash...

Hang the alpha and the then the assault on the same spot same tree and measure from tree to end of platform.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

enkriss said:


> If you only use one strap kick out will be an issue on some trees.
> 
> Anything XOP makes is trash...
> 
> Hang the alpha and the then the assault on the same spot same tree and measure from tree to end of platform.


Serious question. Why do you feel that anything xop makes is trash?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> If you only use one strap kick out will be an issue on some trees.
> 
> Anything XOP makes is trash...
> 
> Hang the alpha and the then the assault on the same spot same tree and measure from tree to end of platform.


I guess you do not understand that I do not use the area of the platform behind the seat post.....:wink:

My xop's have been outstanding.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Serious question. Why do you feel that anything xop makes is trash?


I have had many issues:

1) XOP silver straps slipping

2) missing nylon washers on my climber and it folding up on me

3) XOP vanish breaking where the post attaches to the platform

3) sticks breaking


Etc...


Junk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> I guess you do not understand that I do not use the area of the platform behind the seat post.....:wink:
> 
> My xop's have been outstanding.


Maybe not... however that does increase the distance from the edge of the platform to tree giving you more foot room...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Lone wolf climber straps have broken in half in extreme cold, are all lone wolf products junk?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Maybe not... however that does increase the distance from the edge of the platform to tree giving you more foot room...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess my point would be that the room behind the seat post is irrelevant because your foot cannot fit there, thus the usable space is from the seat post forward. Which is the same on the alpha and the assault 1. I only deal with what is relevant...:mg:


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

For those still waiting. 

I just ‘spoke’ to LWCG and they are sending out another batch of stands on 7/15 and another batch on 7/22. My order was 1321 and it won’t be in the 7/15 batch but will be in the 7/22 batch. 

That might help a few others depending on what your order number is. They did say they are speeding up production with new equipment so it may be sooner. Bow season starts 8/15 in SC so i hope these dates stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I have both the Assault II and Alpha II and hunt with both. I tend to grab the Assault for shorter early season hunts and the Alpha if I might sit half a day. Although my Alpha doesn't weigh much more than my Assault, the Assault is noticeably easier to hang because of its more compact size. The shorter platform of the Assault makes the stand easier to hold with one hand while throwing the strap around the tree. I feel like I fight more with the Alpha when I'm holding it with one hand.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

BTW I have zero interest in the new Lone Wolf D-Acquisto series. My Assault II and Alpha II are very well designed and work great.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

enkriss said:


> I have had many issues:
> 
> 1) XOP silver straps slipping
> 
> ...


I can't believe people still discuss/purchase their products with all of the known problems. You can get a Lone Wolf for virtually the same price. I don't see LWCG being much better, definitely not 2x better than Lone Wolf.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

enkriss said:


> I have had many issues:
> 
> 1) XOP silver straps slipping
> 
> ...


I seen some of your pics and posts on XOP, pretty scary.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone claiming XOP,Lone Wolf, LWCG are junk or don't have issues arise have their heads in a very dark place. I own over 25 LW stands a half dozen Air Raids and a LWCG stand and can tell you every single stand has pluses and minuses. The only stand i have ever had crack on me was a LW. Still hunt from them every season. Had the first run of the Air Raid stands that had strap issues. Still hunt from them every year as well. The newest LWCG stand is bar none the better run and gun set up of anything Andrae has ever made. A few haters and jealous folks want to run down one version or the other but every single one of AD's stands are very user friendly and safe. There is a reason so many hunt from his stands and so many try to copy his stands. And that includes Dan Infalt.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

enkriss said:


> I have had many issues:
> 
> 1) XOP silver straps slipping
> 
> ...


That’s what I like to hear since I just picked up a vanish and one of their climbing stands...now I’ll be thinking of you while I’m climbing up those trees.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Boonerbrad said:


> Anyone claiming XOP,Lone Wolf, LWCG are junk or don't have issues arise have their heads in a very dark place. I own over 25 LW stands a half dozen Air Raids and a LWCG stand and can tell you every single stand has pluses and minuses. The only stand i have ever had crack on me was a LW. Still hunt from them every season. Had the first run of the Air Raid stands that had strap issues. Still hunt from them every year as well. The newest LWCG stand is bar none the better run and gun set up of anything Andrae has ever made. A few haters and jealous folks want to run down one version or the other but every single one of AD's stands are very user friendly and safe. There is a reason so many hunt from his stands and so many try to copy his stands. And that includes Dan Infalt.


Seeing Dans prototype in person it’s leaps and bounds a better built and clearly a lighter stand then anything out now. Guys will be floored once they start getting produced. I have an assault I use but mostly saddle hunt now so no need to upgrade. If I ever do it will be Dans stand though. People can say dan copied the orginal lone wolfs but it looks as lwcg tried to copy Dans prototype and failed miserably. Lots of drama and lost friendships over treestands. It’s sad honesty. Guys need to buy what they like and can afford and just hunt and be happy.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> That’s what I like to hear since I just picked up a vanish and one of their climbing stands...now I’ll be thinking of you while I’m climbing up those trees.


The info on XOP gear has been on AT for the last two years.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I bet some of the xop haters use lone wolf climbers and their traction belts have sheared in half.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

XOP has a history of issues from quality control issues to defective parts. You can find many threads on here and I have personal experience and issues with several XOP products. I have never had an issue with lone wolf stuff aside from there steps wearing out having to replace the nylon washers as yearly maintenance. Never had any other problems. I don’t use climbers anymore but used one for many years and never replaced the belts. LWCG has some bugs to work out in there process. Trying to cover up issues with clever marketing is short sited.

A run down of known issues with XOP:

Climbing sticks:
The quarter turn lock breaks very easily, roll pin snaps
They break the step stop snaps then the step disappears out from you.
There “upgrade” which really should of been a recall out of the gate.
Then we now have a recall years later
Heavier than originally advertised.

Climbing stands:
Crappy hard brittle plastic washers used that would constantly break
Something off on the design where on a few the top section would not lock in causing it to fold under weight
Cast stabilizer bars would snap in half on the short lived powerhouse
They tried several renditions of the traction belt attachment with failure after failure in execution each version worse than the previous.
Seat straps were not sewn to seat very well and they would rip easily
The ambush... not sure what happened to this stand but is not the version showed at the ATA years ago. Took like 3 years to market and a flop.

Hang ons:
Heavier than advertised. The vanish was pre marketed as an 8 lb stand. The weight just kept going up the closer you got to release. Upon release it was advertised as 10.5 or 11 pounds. When people got their stand in finally they weighed them and they tipped the scale at nearly 14 lbs.
Buckle straps slipped.
Early seats were loud as hell. Sounded like you were sitting on a bag of Doritos 
Offset brackets snapping in half.
Stands cracking and breaking.


I am sure I missed some that I cannot recall off the top of my head.

Someone have a list of known lone wolf issues?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

A quick search will show the issues with lone wolf stands.....I am not a hater so I won't waste the time it takes to make a list....:mg:


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

enkriss said:


> XOP has a history of issues from quality control issues to defective parts. You can find many threads on here and I have personal experience and issues with several XOP products. I have never had an issue with lone wolf stuff aside from there steps wearing out having to replace the nylon washers as yearly maintenance. Never had any other problems. I don’t use climbers anymore but used one for many years and never replaced the belts. LWCG has some bugs to work out in there process. Trying to cover up issues with clever marketing is short sited.
> 
> A run down of known issues with XOP:
> 
> ...


Other than that their great:set1_rolf2:.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zap said:


> A quick search will show the issues with lone wolf stands.....I am not a hater so I won't waste the time it takes to make a list....:mg:


For example? Minus the climbing stick steps wearing out and misuse of the traction belts which XOP uses also btw. Name a defect on lone wolf stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Climber attachment bolts shearing.
https://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=402763&forum=2

When a traction belt shears in half doing normal use I wonder how that is misuse?

The reality is that all stands are subject to failures as boonerbrad pointed out.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have 3 XOP Maximus stands and 1 Air Raid ...XOP is my favorite stand ..I like the LW platform quality better but like the shape 
of the XOP platform better....I prefer the I-beam on the XOP's ....I wish I liked the LW stands as much as you other guys , they
are made here in Illinois and I would rather buy them ..I just like the XOP's better ..as soon as LWC makes a bigger platform
the size of the air raid I will get one .....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

I have several Lone Wolfs including two of their larger Elites. Never had an issue. My issue is with the price tag on the new LWCG.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Mohican said:


> I have several Lone Wolfs including two of their larger Elites. Never had an issue. My issue is with the price tag on the new LWCG.


It’s no different than most things in life. Get in early and pay more for R&D. Wait it out a bit and the price drops drastically so they can stay competitive. 
I’ve been riding this rodeo called life long enough to promise you all that’s what will happen. Not pointing at you Mohican, but if no one likes the current price you can move on, or wait for the price to drop, cause it will. 

Personally, I wanted one now. I know I paid about 150 more than it’s really worth but I’m good with it to have what I wanted. I could have waited a year or 2 for the price to drop, but is 150 really worth not having what I want for couple seasons? Not to me it’s not. I don’t mind paying for anything as long as it makes me smile. I only get one go around at this.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

enkriss said:


> XOP has a history of issues from quality control issues to defective parts. You can find many threads on here and I have personal experience and issues with several XOP products. I have never had an issue with lone wolf stuff aside from there steps wearing out having to replace the nylon washers as yearly maintenance. Never had any other problems. I don’t use climbers anymore but used one for many years and never replaced the belts. LWCG has some bugs to work out in there process. Trying to cover up issues with clever marketing is short sited.
> 
> A run down of known issues with XOP:
> 
> ...


Better yet show me a list of injuries that have occurred from using XOP stands and sticks. Should be easy with this list of issues you have. Lone Wolf has a long list of injuries from their products. And yet both are widely used myself included.


----------



## Maverick1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anybody else receive their lone wolf custom gear stand or climbing sticks?


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

Since there seems to be a few people with older lone wolf stands on here.....does anyone know what model/version this stand is? It’s pre versa button. The chrome post hook was added by me. Light stand, logo still says patent pending. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

That's known as the "sandcast" original.


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

frankjpalmieri said:


> Since there seems to be a few people with older lone wolf stands on here.....does anyone know what model/version this stand is? It’s pre versa button. The chrome post hook was added by me. Light stand, logo still says patent pending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the original sandcast stand. I have one that looked just like it, it’s modded now and a little more modern with adjustable seat and platform










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

It’s the original LW. I have the same one, just a year or 2 newer with the first versa button. Was actually contemplating selling it cause it hasn’t seen the outdoors in about 20 years.


----------



## Yellowhammer66 (Jun 18, 2019)

Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

Red Eye 81 said:


> That's known as the "sandcast" original.


Thanks red eye! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

illmakeufamous said:


> Looks like the original sandcast stand. I have one that looked just like it, it’s modded now and a little more modern with adjustable seat and platform
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I might have to add a versa button sometime. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Better yet show me a list of injuries that have occurred from using XOP stands and sticks. Should be easy with this list of issues you have. Lone Wolf has a long list of injuries from their products. And yet both are widely used myself included.


Stories and displays of failed stands and sticks has to be taken with a grain of salt because you never know the abuse the gear has taken in use and what’s piled on them in storage, or just years of improper use, then one day they break. How often do people forget about the stand leaning on their bumper of their truck when they leave.
As far as Lone Wolf goes, for as long as they have been selling and as many stands they had sold they would have been sued out of existence many years ago. Lawyers love well established businesses with deep pockets.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

frankjpalmieri said:


> illmakeufamous said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the original sandcast stand. I have one that looked just like it, it’s modded now and a little more modern with adjustable seat and platform
> ...


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

frankjpalmieri said:


> Since there seems to be a few people with older lone wolf stands on here.....does anyone know what model/version this stand is? It’s pre versa button. The chrome post hook was added by me. Light stand, logo still says patent pending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should add a versa button and a v-bracket so the seat can pivot while on the tree. Still one of the best lightweight stands ever made.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

1canvas said:


> Stories and displays of failed stands and sticks has to be taken with a grain of salt because you never know the abuse the gear has taken in use and what’s piled on them in storage, or just years of improper use, then one day they break. How often do people forget about the stand leaning on their bumper of their truck when they leave.
> As far as Lone Wolf goes, for as long as they have been selling and as many stands they had sold they would have been sued out of existence many years ago. Lawyers love well established businesses with deep pockets.


So XOP is not "well established"? I see. Lawyers love anyone that has money period.


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> frankjpalmieri said:
> 
> 
> > if you add a versa button, it will not fold flat. I have a couple of these stands and there great.
> ...


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> So XOP is not "well established"? I see.


Compared to LW, no.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Maverick1 said:


> Anybody else receive their lone wolf custom gear stand or climbing sticks?


I sure haven't. I am order 1245 and keep getting emails saying they are shipping "tomorrow" and I'll receive shipping info but never actually do. This has been the last 2 1/2 weeks they've been telling me this crap. I ordered 4 mini sticks


----------



## lightsareout (Nov 29, 2014)

lakertown24 said:


> I sure haven't. I am order 1245 and keep getting emails saying they are shipping "tomorrow" and I'll receive shipping info but never actually do. This has been the last 2 1/2 weeks they've been telling me this crap. I ordered 4 mini sticks


Oh great I’m order 1355 if I don’t have it by 3rd week of August I’m canceling as I had planned to have the stand in time to get it dialed in for season


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

They must be overwhelmed with orders. They are up to 1850 something on orders being placed this past week.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I believe there are people on this thread that have received their products already and their orders were in the 1500s. Frustrating that's forsure


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

lakertown24 said:


> I believe there are people on this thread that have received their products already and their orders were in the 1500s. Frustrating that's forsure


It could be different product, maybe some orders although higher # are things they have in stock.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

I feel like they have no idea what they are doing . Everything is heavier than it was supposed to be. They say preorders will be shipping end of May. Kept getting emails pushing it back then I email them and they say two weeks. Then after two weeks I email them and say two more weeks . Then again give me a date that didn’t happen. I cancelled it and taking my money somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Today is supposed to be a shipping day I though. Anyone get a email yet.


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

Barlow96 said:


> Today is supposed to be a shipping day I though. Anyone get a email yet.


I did not. I emailed them yesterday to confirm my order shipped but didn’t hear yet. Trying to be patient - I realize this happens with new products but damn....... season starts in a couple weeks in SC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

frankjpalmieri said:


> I did not. I emailed them yesterday to confirm my order shipped but didn’t hear yet. Trying to be patient - I realize this happens with new products but damn....... season starts in a couple weeks in SC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I emailed them today. Waiting to see how far back I am.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Just a little update. My old man also ordered one, he was number 1297 and just got the order processed email. (Same one I got a day before mine shipped out). His will ship out this Friday. I was 1212 and have had mine for about 3 weeks ish.


----------



## wannagopro773 (Jul 24, 2019)

Good deal.
I ordered mine June 10th, order 1520.
Emailed them last week and got a response saying Mid August it'd ship out.
Patiently waiting

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am order 1245 and still waiting, they have refused to respond to me


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

wannagopro773 said:


> Good deal.
> I ordered mine June 10th, order 1520.
> Emailed them last week and got a response saying Mid August it'd ship out.
> Patiently waiting
> ...


I am just ahead of you. At 1495. Ordered may 22

and I have not gotten a response from my email.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got a response. 3 weeks out. So if I get it in 4 I will be surprised.


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

I just got a text indicating mine is being shipped today. Order 1321. They told me it was 7/22 last week so only a few days off. That is fine with me. I will post pics when I get it. 

Just an FYI for those still waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

I just received shipping notice on a 4 pack of the long sticks. Order 1294


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

Got my stand yesterday. Sticks are in a separate shipment getting here in a few days. Will post detailed pics later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixstringbelief (Sep 10, 2012)

Just checking to see if anyone has received any shipping notifications since the post on July 26...


----------



## boostedprozac (May 26, 2011)

I got an update this morning. Says 80 stands will go out this week including my order 1412. Sticks will be out separately after. We’ll see when they ship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixstringbelief (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

boostedprozac said:


> I got an update this morning. Says 80 stands will go out this week including my order 1412. Sticks will be out separately after. We’ll see when they ship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am 1495


----------



## Lawboytom (Dec 24, 2018)

What’s wrong with 2 x 4’s and some nails?


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

I have problems trusting the D'Acquisto's. I'll wait for the Infalt stand


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm order #1439 and I just got my email stating my stand has shipped.


----------



## boostedprozac (May 26, 2011)

Well.... just got my stand and this isn’t looking good. 










With seat and carry straps. Not even the buckles yet. 










So disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

boostedprozac said:


> Well.... just got my stand and this isn’t looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I got mine this afternoon but haven’t opened it yet. However, the box says it weighs 11.5lbs!! 

Gotta love how they advertise these things. Can’t wait to see what the stupid sticks will actually weigh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Just found this on their website, weight is pretty close to dead on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Running the numbers on their site, the stand with all straps, seat and carry harness and the set of full sticks with all straps & buckles will come in at 20.6 lbs. that is 10lbs lighter than my XOP setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

By the timeline I should get mine this week. I am guessing there behind on sticks now as well.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Barlow96 said:


> By the timeline I should get mine this week. I am guessing there behind on sticks now as well.


Yea, I haven’t gotten a shipping notification on when the sticks will be shipped. I’ve heard guys receiving them shortly after they get the stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

pabuck said:


> Yea, I haven’t gotten a shipping notification on when the sticks will be shipped. I’ve heard guys receiving them shortly after they get the stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn’t order any sticks. Going to stick with a two step stick. But was curious on a time line with them.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

pabuck said:


> Running the numbers on their site, the stand with all straps, seat and carry harness and the set of full sticks with all straps & buckles will come in at 20.6 lbs. that is 10lbs lighter than my XOP setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol they changed all that information after their first batch of product shipped out and majorly missed the mark from what they originally promised. Just go back in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsareout (Nov 29, 2014)

Just got my ship notice today. I had asked them to hold my order if it was going to ship while on a business trip. Excited to get my hands on it!


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

My sticks were shipped today!! Package says 12.2 lbs so they will weigh around 11lbs!! 

So I put my seat and carry harness on the stand today and got 10.3lbs. BUT, when you put it on your back it feels like nothing is there with the harness!! A combined weight of 21 lbs is incredible with 4 full length sticks and a carry harness. I’ll probably keep all the straps in a pocket so that will help as well! 

This stand is very well built and will last forever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

anybody shooting the LOBO??


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

So are you *****ing about a stand with straps,sticks weighing in at just over 21lbs.?


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

treestand22 said:


> So are you *****ing about a stand with straps,sticks weighing in at just over 21lbs.?


Idk if he is but I personally would be. My setup weighs less than that, at 1/3 of the cost. 

Idk why guys are happy receiving theirs, its way heavier than the original claimed "hunt ready weight", but to each their own. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

treestand22 said:


> So are you *****ing about a stand with straps,sticks weighing in at just over 21lbs.?


I would be livid. My 5 sticks and assault is less then that, saddle set up is half that weight.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Post.Malone said:


> I have problems trusting the D'Acquisto's. I'll wait for the Infalt stand


You talking about the guy who has been claiming a stand is coming now for 2 years? Yea throw all your trust into that claim.


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe it's just me but, why pay all that money for something that can cost less for the same results. Is it someone recommended it? Some high paid hunting personality is using it and tells you that you can't kill a buck of a lifetime without it. I just don't see it.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Boonerbrad said:


> You talking about the guy who has been claiming a stand is coming now for 2 years? Yea throw all your trust into that claim.


Haha hate much. At least dans stand will weigh what he says it will. People said the same about the beast sticks and looked what happened. Lightest, quietest, best built sticks every made.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

Boonerbrad said:


> You talking about the guy who has been claiming a stand is coming now for 2 years? Yea throw all your trust into that claim.


"No matter the job big or small, do it right or not at all"

The LWCG rush to market should be enough evidence that good things take time to tweak and develop.

I will be waiting as well if I don't go the saddle route by then. 

Hunt like a Beast!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

bowhuntercoop said:


> I would be livid. My 5 sticks and assault is less then that, saddle set up is half that weight.


Exactly. My assault II and sticks weighs less and didnt cost me the better part of 1k.

That extra $550ish dollars in my pocket funded nearly this entire setup, everything was bought brand new except the rest and stab. 










Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Boonerbrad said:


> You talking about the guy who has been claiming a stand is coming now for 2 years? Yea throw all your trust into that claim.


its been longer than two years that hes been talking about it, but Dan's track record is being true to his word. It might take a while to come out but his stuff is everything he says it'll be, and more. 



Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anybody seen the new XOP Stand that weighs same thing as LWCG and is half the price? Hunt ready weight is 10.5lbs and i saw a price of $155.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

smokin x's said:


> Exactly. My assault II and sticks weighs less and didnt cost me the better part of 1k.
> 
> That extra $550ish dollars in my pocket funded nearly this entire setup, everything was bought brand new except the rest and stab.
> 
> ...


Love that color. That’s a beautiful elite! E35?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

mbucks27 said:


> Has anybody seen the new XOP Stand that weighs same thing as LWCG and is half the price? Hunt ready weight is 10.5lbs and i saw a price of $155.


Vanish 'evolution'. $179 on xop site and hunt ready at just over 11#. Platform looks similar in size to assault2.


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

mbucks27 said:


> Has anybody seen the new XOP Stand that weighs same thing as LWCG and is half the price? Hunt ready weight is 10.5lbs and i saw a price of $155.


That's the EVO, from what I've seen so far it seems to be as expected. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah i just don't see paying $500 for a stand that weighs half pound less than that. Its crazy if you ask me.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

bowhuntercoop said:


> Love that color. That’s a beautiful elite! E35?


Thanks! No, its an I34.An E35 is going to be the next one added to the stable. I wasn't sure on the color the first couple weeks I had it, but it's grown on me for sure. I thought about trying to find a set of snow camo limbs for it, but haven't got around to it yet. I'm one of the few that fell in love with the draw cycle. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

So those of you that bought these stands for the weight savings. What are you saving compared to your previous setup? Would be nice to see a breakdown of each stand and individual stick rather than digging through the posts trying to determine. 

Funny reading individuals hating on theses stands, that you may use the rest of your hunting career, in regard to double the price but have no issue buying a new bow, sometimes more than 1, every year that cost 3 times what a perfectly shootable bow costs. Choose your priorities and move along, no need to throw in the negative bs imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boostedprozac (May 26, 2011)

Hlzr said:


> So those of you that bought these stands for the weight savings. What are you saving compared to your previous setup? Would be nice to see a breakdown of each stand and individual stick rather than digging through the posts trying to determine.
> 
> Funny reading individuals hating on theses stands, that you may use the rest of your hunting career, in regard to double the price but have no issue buying a new bow, sometimes more than 1, every year that cost 3 times what a perfectly shootable bow costs. Choose your priorities and move along, no need to throw in the negative bs imo.
> 
> ...


Completely agree! It’s not about the money I paid for the setup. It’s just the principle and the way all this played out. But I had an assault with mole packs with my lone wolf and beast sticks. From what I remembered I was just over 10lbs with the assault bare. Add the molles, waist belt, seat and straps and I’m at 13lbs. This is a light setup and you can feel the difference when handling the stand. Under 10 with everything is pretty good in my book. Not as great as what they posted, but lightest one you can get in your hands.... for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Not hating on the stands. To each his own. I, myself cannot understand why some just want the latest version of this treestand or this bow that cost over a thousand dollars. Maybe the bowsight that has a range finder for a butt load of money.
But hey if it makes you a better hunter,then go for it. I'm trying to picture of the guy walking in the woods with a 14 pound stand vs. a 10 pound stand. If that amount makes that much difference,then maybe someone needs to start working out. How the hell are you getting the deer out? I hope some aren't turning into cupcakes.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

bowhuntercoop said:


> I would be livid. My 5 sticks and assault is less then that, saddle set up is half that weight.


Put it on a scale and post a pic. The Assault weighs in at more than 11 lbs. what sticks you using? 

I would challenge anyone to put up a picture of a hang-on stand with 4 full length (32”) sticks with all straps and seat for under 20 lbs. Not gonna happen.

All I heard about was how nice the XOP stand and sticks are and bought them. Total setup weighs in at 29.5 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

smokin x's said:


> Idk if he is but I personally would be. My setup weighs less than that, at 1/3 of the cost.
> 
> Idk why guys are happy receiving theirs, its way heavier than the original claimed "hunt ready weight", but to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Ok, so what is your setup? I could make this lighter by using less steps but I’m doing an equal comparison to my XOP setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

bowhuntercoop said:


> Haha hate much. At least dans stand will weigh what he says it will. People said the same about the beast sticks and looked what happened. Lightest, quietest, best built sticks every made.


Hate much? What does that mean? I know Dan. My post responded to the nonsense of not trusting the D'Acquisto's. Dan has promised a stand for two years and nothing , yet he is the guy to trust. Really?


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

treestand22 said:


> Maybe it's just me but, why pay all that money for something that can cost less for the same results. Is it someone recommended it? Some high paid hunting personality is using it and tells you that you can't kill a buck of a lifetime without it. I just don't see it.


Why buy a $50k truck when a $20k truck will haul the same load?

Why buy a $1,000 rifle when a $250 pump will kill the same deer?

Why buy a $1,100 Bow when the $300 Cabelas special will put an arrow through the chest of a deer?

This stand has a lot of nice features that you WILL NOT find in any other stand/stick combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

smokin x's said:


> its been longer than two years that hes been talking about it, but Dan's track record is being true to his word. It might take a while to come out but his stuff is everything he says it'll be, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Who is Dan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

pabuck said:


> Why buy a $50k truck when a $20k truck will haul the same load?
> 
> Why buy a $1,000 rifle when a $250 pump will kill the same deer?
> 
> ...


Are a few pounds worth $250? I don't know 

Also, is it really custom if a bunch of people have the same treestand? They at least monogramming it for you?


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

pabuck said:


> Put it on a scale and post a pic. The Assault weighs in at more than 11 lbs. what sticks you using?
> 
> I would challenge anyone to put up a picture of a hang-on stand with 4 full length (32”) sticks with all straps and seat for under 20 lbs. Not gonna happen.
> 
> ...



Could be rocking the original assault which I think some guys have it at around 9lbs, and then 5 beast sticks are 10lbs total.... plus straps, etc... definitely possible. Or even just a normal 11lb assault with 5 beast sticks gets ya close.....


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Hlzr said:


> So those of you that bought these stands for the weight savings. What are you saving compared to your previous setup? Would be nice to see a breakdown of each stand and individual stick rather than digging through the posts trying to determine.
> 
> Funny reading individuals hating on theses stands, that you may use the rest of your hunting career, in regard to double the price but have no issue buying a new bow, sometimes more than 1, every year that cost 3 times what a perfectly shootable bow costs. Choose your priorities and move along, no need to throw in the negative bs imo.
> 
> ...


I’ll post side by side comparison once my sticks come in this weekend. My current XOP setup is a Vanish XT stand (12.96 lbs) and 4 XOP sticks (16.84 lbs). All straps and seat is included.

So far I got my LWCG 1.0 stand (with the large carry harness) that weighs just over 10 lbs. The UPS shipping label for the sticks says 12.1 lbs. the packaging will weigh at least 1.5lbs so I’m gonna estimate the 4 full length sticks to be 10.6 lbs. that will put the LWCG setup at 21 lbs with the deluxe carry harness.

LWCG (with carry harness) = 21 lbs
XOP Vanish XT (nylon shoulder straps) = 29.8 lbs

I see an 8.8 lb difference to be a big deal and these are 2 equal setups.

Now, can I make the LWGC setup lighter, certainly. I plan to only use 3 steps with a nylon cheater step. I can even remove the buckles from the stops to save a pound. Then remove the carry harness and save 0.5 lbs. That would get me to 16.9 lbs.

The biggest advantage to the LWCG stand is how the sticks nest in the platform of the stand. All the weigh is close to your back!! The carry profile of the LWCG set is under 3”, the XOP setup is closer to 20”!!’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

mbucks27 said:


> Yeah i just don't see paying $500 for a stand that weighs half pound less than that. Its crazy if you ask me.


I agree, but my Vanish XT (exact same size) weighs 2.8 lbs more and the sticks weigh over 6 lbs more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Post.Malone said:


> Are a few pounds worth $250? I don't know
> 
> Also, is it really custom if a bunch of people have the same treestand? They at least monogramming it for you?


Show me a stand like the LWCG 1.0? Not one made! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

What features? $250 worth? 
Heated and cooled seat?, Wi-Fi service?


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

westmichigander said:


> Could be rocking the original assault which I think some guys have it at around 9lbs, and then 5 beast sticks are 10lbs total.... plus straps, etc... definitely possible. Or even just a normal 11lb assault with 5 beast sticks gets ya close.....


 Never saw the beast sticks, they look like a nice option. May have to consider them! Now gotta find a place to order them from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

pabuck said:


> Ok, so what is your setup? I could make this lighter by using less steps but I’m doing an equal comparison to my XOP setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assault II with 3 Hawk helium sticks and a single step aider. Got the LW on an eBay deal for $189.99 shipped last summer and picked up a set of a Helium sticks for $89.99 shipped around the same time from Cabelas. Molle shoulder straps, two straps for hanging the stand, and all the straps and rope I need for my sticks comes in right at 20 lbs. That's everything i need to climb a tree minus my safety harness. Everything needed including paracord, stealth strips, versa buttons and rope for my sticks I spent less than $300. And my stand is of no lesser quality than the LWCG stuff. 

My whole point isnt to bash the stands. This thread gets a lot of traffic and I'm putting info out there for guys that might be on the fence who think the LWCG is the best and lightest stuff out there because it costs soo much more. I chose to buy an entire hang and hunt set up plus a brand new bow and fully outfit it (I havent bought a bow in 9 years, 14 years since I bought new) for within $50 of the price of the LWCG. My set up does everything yours will, AND I got a new bow. People can spend their money however they want, but 100% of the time ill go the exact route I did again.


pabuck said:


> Who is Dan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dan Infalt 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

westmichigander said:


> Could be rocking the original assault which I think some guys have it at around 9lbs, and then 5 beast sticks are 10lbs total.... plus straps, etc... definitely possible. Or even just a normal 11lb assault with 5 beast sticks gets ya close.....


Dang!!! Just read that the Beast sticks cost $80 each and are only 2’ long. No advantage over the LWCG sticks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

pabuck said:


> Show me a stand like the LWCG 1.0? Not one made!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what make that different, other than the sticks mount into the platform? 
My seat doubles as a pack shelf too, with the addition of less than a $1 of rope. You can see the white rope in the first pic, hook that on the seat adjustment post while the seat is up and boom, pack shelf. 300lb working load rope, it'll hold more than I ever need it to and again, cost was about $1. 
My set up is dang near as compact as yours, tree cleats on my sticks are barely farther from the platform than the teeth on the batwing.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

treestand22 said:


> What features? $250 worth?
> Heated and cooled seat?, Wi-Fi service?


Features:
- climbing sticks snap flush into the platform.
- seat locks into platform with seat out to carry backpack.
- 2 lbs lighter than comparison stand



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

pabuck said:


> Dang!!! Just read that the Beast sticks cost $80 each and are only 2’ long. No advantage over the LWCG sticks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, Dan has been having a really hard time selling those beast sticks...

Quality control is better with the beast gear for sure


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

smokin x's said:


> what make that different, other than the sticks mount into the platform?
> My seat doubles as a pack shelf too, with the addition of less than a $1 of rope. You can see the white rope in the first pic, hook that on the seat adjustment post while the seat is up and boom, pack shelf. 300lb working load rope, it'll hold more than I ever need it to and again, cost was about $1.
> My set up is dang near as compact as yours, tree cleats on my sticks are barely farther from the platform than the teeth on the batwing.
> 
> ...


What sticks and stand is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

Post.Malone said:


> Yeah, Dan has been having a really hard time selling those beast sticks...
> 
> Quality control is better with the beast gear for sure


Haha ya lots of trouble selling em for sure lol..
I'm just hoping I'm close to a my email when he sends the notification out.

List could go on about the "benefits" of them too, guys are funny.

*I know you are in favor of beast sticks

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

the set up I explained above. An assault II, with 3 hawk helium sticks and an aider, Molle shoulder straps. Everything I need to get up a tree. 20 lbs or if you wanna be specific 20.04 when I weighed it a week ago. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

smokin x's said:


> the set up I explained above. An assault II, with 3 hawk helium sticks and an aider, Molle shoulder straps. Everything I need to get up a tree. 20 lbs or if you wanna be specific 20.04 when I weighed it a week ago.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Nice setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

pabuck said:


> What sticks and stand is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





smokin x's said:


> the set up I explained above. An assault II, with 3 hawk helium sticks and an aider, Molle shoulder straps. Everything I need to get up a tree. 20 lbs or if you wanna be specific 20.04 when I weighed it a week ago.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


stand with straps comes in just over 12 and sticks are like 7.5 with the aider. If I remember right. Got it all wrote down at home and the scale right beside it, ill post pics on the scale when I get there.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wannagopro773 (Jul 24, 2019)

westmichigander said:


> Haha ya lots of trouble selling em for sure lol..
> I'm just hoping I'm close to a my email when he sends the notification out.
> 
> List could go on about the "benefits" of them too, guys are funny.
> ...


You couldn't have your head any further up Dan's ass lol, as well as half the guys on these sites.

If you want beast sticks at 80$ 22inch sticks have under 2lbs a piece have at it
But quit bashing guys who want 90$ 32 inch sticks at 2.4lbs a piece. 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

wannagopro773 said:


> You couldn't have your head any further up Dan's ass lol, as well as half the guys on these sites.
> 
> If you want beast sticks at 80$ 22inch sticks have under 2lbs a piece have at it
> But quit bashing guys who want 90$ 32 inch sticks at 2.4lbs a piece.
> ...


you're funny.. My head isn't up anyone's anything.
I haven't bashed anyone for anything. Buy what you want, I don't care. Someone said they don't see the benefits in his stick's. I comment I do. That makes me a basher than right on. I almost bought the LWCG sticks, so calm down a bit aye... 
Man this site is full of pieces of work.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

wannagopro773 said:


> You couldn't have your head any further up Dan's ass lol, as well as half the guys on these sites.
> 
> If you want beast sticks at 80$ 22inch sticks have under 2lbs a piece have at it
> But quit bashing guys who want 90$ 32 inch sticks at 2.4lbs a piece.
> ...


haha also glad I made it to your top 5. 5th post status... props man, signed up to Troll, off to a great start


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

If these stands save weight measured in lbs they have a use and are valuable to a small % of hunters. Look no further than a hunters extended day pack and count the money they’ve invested to save 2lbs, or what a mountain hunter spends on a custom 6lb rifle, or what guys pay for down clothing that has its weight measured in ounces. I personally read people’s post on AT and social media of people that have multiple LW stands in the woods instead of $100 or less steel stands that aren’t getting carried around at all, those are the people who need their sanity questioned. In my hunting I currently don’t have the need to carry my stand 5 miles but if I hunt the National Forest at any point and am hunting “beast style” I’d gladly pay extra for the weight savings. It’ll be interesting to see how far the weight saving race goes and what stands from comparable American companies charge for them and what they ultimately end up weighing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Boonerbrad said:


> Hate much? What does that mean? I know Dan. My post responded to the nonsense of not trusting the D'Acquisto's. Dan has promised a stand for two years and nothing , yet he is the guy to trust. Really?


Well ya if ya know him txt him. See what’s he’s going through with the final details. Good things take time. Just like the sticks that everyone said wouldn’t weigh under 2 lbs with straps and they do. Took what 6-7 years from the start till he released em. Same with the stand, will be 6-7 lbs finished and actually weigh that! I completely agree the D’Acquisto’s are greasy with their business, but to say Dan is untrusting couldn’t be further from the truth. If ya know him like I do and most guys on the beast who have been to a work shop or talk to him know, he’s one of the most honest, trusting dudes you could find.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Boonerbrad said:


> You talking about the guy who has been claiming a stand is coming now for 2 years? Yea throw all your trust into that claim.


I'm sure the LWCG stands and sticks are fine. Just not for me with the stuff I've seen.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

pabuck said:


> Put it on a scale and post a pic. The Assault weighs in at more than 11 lbs. what sticks you using?
> 
> I would challenge anyone to put up a picture of a hang-on stand with 4 full length (32”) sticks with all straps and seat for under 20 lbs. Not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pabuck said:


> Put it on a scale and post a pic. The Assault weighs in at more than 11 lbs. what sticks you using?
> 
> *I would challenge anyone to put up a picture of a hang-on stand with 4 full length (32”) sticks with all straps and seat for under 20 lbs. Not gonna happen.*
> 
> All I heard about was how nice the XOP stand and sticks are and bought them. Total setup weighs in at 29.5 lbs.


You are saving 1.5lb with the stand but the LWCG sticks weigh more than the original lone wolf sticks. Weight is a wash.

The only thing the LWCG setup has going for it is it packs flat. Other than that it is way overpriced, terrible quality and way too much fiddle factor having to spin the brackets, steps and screw with the straps to pack them out. You also have left side and right side designated stacking of the sticks.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Being a fellow of the larger boned variety, for some reason I’d be hesitant to try something so fragile looking. Weight rating may be okay, but sure looks like I’d bend that puppy in half. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

“Weight is a wash.”

Have you weighed the total package against other setups?

“terrible quality”

Why do you consider the quality terrible?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Hlzr said:


> “Weight is a wash.”
> 
> Have you weighed the total package against other setups?
> 
> ...


My setup last year was lighter.

Well this is what mine looked like when I got it in. Pretty terrible quality if you ask me when the “frame lock” doesn’t line up, a couple steps don’t flip both directions, the finish is garbage and the edge quality of the waterjet is probably the lowest it goes.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Stand, 5 straps, seat, 4 sticks, 5 buckles, backstraps, and bow holder.
Remove the holder and straps, I'm under 20#'s.

That wasn't so challenging, even with twenty year old innovation.


----------



## seawolf69 (Aug 17, 2019)

archer8030 said:


> There's obviously a big and faithful following of LW stands but why do you see so many for sale?


some people with more money than brains refuse to use the same equipment two years in a row, God forbid they should look poor.


----------



## tommy711 (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks nice but pricey!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Here's the assault, 4 sticks with rope mod, 3 aiders, 1 strap with buckle, back straps, bow holder, and seat.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

frog gigger said:


> Here's the assault, 4 sticks with rope mod, 3 aiders, 1 strap with buckle, back straps, bow holder, and seat.


 Nice setup. Are those LW sticks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

yup


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

seawolf69 said:


> some people with more money than brains refuse to use the same equipment two years in a row, God forbid they should look poor.


Nothing to do with money or having the best stuff. I was looking for a nice run n gun setup and my XOP was not acceptable at 30 lbs. That is when I saw the LWCG setup and I love the idea of the seat locking into the platform, creating a place for my back pack to go AND how freakin nice the sticks lock into the platform instead of being strapped to it. 

My plan is to remove the buckles and keep all of the straps for the sticks in a bag attached to the carry harness. I will also add an aider strap for the first stick and I should only need 3 sticks to get to 18 feet. That should get me to about 16 lbs or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Boonerbrad said:


> You talking about the guy who has been claiming a stand is coming now for 2 years? Yea throw all your trust into that claim.


Dan Infalt didn't have a presale to use customer's money to fund his business venture. Dan didn't steal a patent from a man he called a friend and try to beat him to the market with it. The stand will come when it comes, which is expected to be later this year. Dan's products meet advertised specs. Andre must've needed some money for lawyer fees to combat some more poaching charges and started up LWCG spur of the moment.


----------



## arrowman2317 (Mar 17, 2008)

I live about 40 miles from Bellvue, Iowa, and they have not been registered as of yet on the Chamber of Commerce website??


----------



## arrowman2317 (Mar 17, 2008)

Original family lived near Milwaukee, Wi.


----------



## Hlzr (Dec 26, 2016)

Can't argue with those weight numbers and they say a pic is worth a thousand words so there is defy quality issues. 

Can you share the mods you've made to your assault set up and did you experiment in regards to weight before arriving at your current configuration?



frog gigger said:


> ...


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

I said I'd post em lastnight, but I got a little busy when I got home and didn't get the chance. So I got some pics this morning. I didn't remember the weight correctly, its not 20.04 lbs like I thought. Its actually 19.93 lbs. 

-LW Assault II with seat pad, Molle shoulder straps, the two straps I use to hang it. 
-3 modded hawk helium sticks with moveable aider and bungee to hold them all together. 2 of my sticks are rope modded, one is cambuckle. 

I could get real close to 18lbs by losing a couple steps and going to the rope mod on my third stick, but I like the cambuckle strap for my top stick. I could also take all my straps off and put them in a pocket, lowering the weight to around 16 lbs, but then that wouldn't be a hunt ready weight :wink:

Seat is in the "pack shelf" position. 
I can get 16-18' with this set up and again, it cost me right around $300.











Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

This thread got a lot of attention yesterday. My m7 and beast sticks come in at under 20lbs. I thought ordering this stand would make me come under 16lbs. But will see.


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

To anyone with the full length sticks... Does the full length sticks hanging so far below the bottom of the stand while packing, or above the top of the stand (depending on which way you put the sticks on the stand) get in the way while packing the stand?


----------



## CKutty1995 (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks like a good set up


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Dan Infalt didn't have a presale to use customer's money to fund his business venture. Dan didn't steal a patent from a man he called a friend and try to beat him to the market with it. The stand will come when it comes, which is expected to be later this year. Dan's products meet advertised specs. Andre must've needed some money for lawyer fees to combat some more poaching charges and started up LWCG spur of the moment. 

Amen.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

leftee said:


> Dan Infalt didn't have a presale to use customer's money to fund his business venture. Dan didn't steal a patent from a man he called a friend and try to beat him to the market with it. The stand will come when it comes, which is expected to be later this year. Dan's products meet advertised specs. Andre must've needed some money for lawyer fees to combat some more poaching charges and started up LWCG spur of the moment.
> 
> Amen.


You need to listen to the Working Class Bowhunter podcasts where they interview the d'aquisto son. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> To anyone with the full length sticks... Does the full length sticks hanging so far below the bottom of the stand while packing, or above the top of the stand (depending on which way you put the sticks on the stand) get in the way while packing the stand?


I find that I have to stack them so they hang above the stand. When I hang them below my calf will sometimes hit the stick while walking. The issue becomes that if you try to wrap the stand strap around the top it puts too much pressure on the top and it causes them to want to pull out of the grommet holes in the stand. Part of me wishes I got the mini's for this reason, I feel the large sticks are too large for the grommets to do their job. Overall the grommet issue is the biggest gripe I have with the stand, probably because the main reason I got it was not the weight, but the stacking feature. Overall I like it, probably a bit overpriced but it is what it is. I assume the Gen 2 models, will have a better grommet solution. 

To those complaining about the weight, I got it down a bit by going to the rope mod. Also, this stand FEELS much lighter than my LW Sandcast and Hawk Helium set up, which is close in weight. I imagine that is due to the low profile and quality hip belt but not sure. Either way, I dont give a damn what the scale says, I care what my back and legs say. They say it feels alot better. so, I am going with that. YMMV.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> You need to listen to the Working Class Bowhunter podcasts where they interview the d'aquisto son. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about.


$500 treestands are great for the Working Class Bowhunter


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

leftee said:


> Dan Infalt didn't have a presale to use customer's money to fund his business venture. Dan didn't steal a patent from a man he called a friend and try to beat him to the market with it. The stand will come when it comes, which is expected to be later this year. Dan's products meet advertised specs. Andre must've needed some money for lawyer fees to combat some more poaching charges and started up LWCG spur of the moment.
> 
> Amen.


----------



## wannagopro773 (Jul 24, 2019)

Post.Malone said:


> $500 treestands are great for the Working Class Bowhunter


But Dan's 500$ beast stand will be a bargain [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

wannagopro773 said:


> But Dan's 500$ beast stand will be a bargain [emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I doubt he sponsors Working Class Bowhunter though. Don't think those podcast guys will get the benefits of a $500 treestand


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> You need to listen to the Working Class Bowhunter podcasts where they interview the d'aquisto son. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about.


I could be wrong but i believe the patent is regarding the "water jetting" method of creating the stand, not the actual design. Which I listened to the podcast and seemed to be excluded from said rant.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Andre actually pioneered these style stands so anyone now producing them is copying his ideas. Just a reality check...


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

frankjpalmieri said:


> I find that I have to stack them so they hang above the stand. When I hang them below my calf will sometimes hit the stick while walking. The issue becomes that if you try to wrap the stand strap around the top it puts too much pressure on the top and it causes them to want to pull out of the grommet holes in the stand. Part of me wishes I got the mini's for this reason, I feel the large sticks are too large for the grommets to do their job. Overall the grommet issue is the biggest gripe I have with the stand, probably because the main reason I got it was not the weight, but the stacking feature. Overall I like it, probably a bit overpriced but it is what it is. I assume the Gen 2 models, will have a better grommet solution.
> 
> To those complaining about the weight, I got it down a bit by going to the rope mod. Also, this stand FEELS much lighter than my LW Sandcast and Hawk Helium set up, which is close in weight. I imagine that is due to the low profile and quality hip belt but not sure. Either way, I dont give a damn what the scale says, I care what my back and legs say. They say it feels alot better. so, I am going with that. YMMV.


It seems looking at the long sticks, they could have added in a couple more grommet locations so you could fasten them different ways to get it the sticks to pack better.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

zap said:


> Andre actually pioneered these style stands so anyone now producing them is copying his ideas. Just a reality check...


which kind of sounded like the platform Cody was talking about on the podcast, but once again i believe the question was about the patent in the podcast and the claim was regarding Water Jetting which allows the stand to be made lighter, etc... not the actual design. Not trying to "pick sides" or "Bash", just my observation of the podcast mentioned above.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

westmichigander said:


> I could be wrong but i believe the patent is regarding the "water jetting" method of creating the stand, not the actual design. Which I listened to the podcast and seemed to be excluded from said rant.


This episode was about the cast aluminum platform patent, not the waterjetted custom gear stuff.



Post.Malone said:


> I doubt he sponsors Working Class Bowhunter though. Don't think those podcast guys will get the benefits of a $500 treestand


Just because they are sponsored, doesn't mean the attempt to clear the air, and call out the bullcrap, is any less valid. You think these guys are just lying, and putting their name on it? Or do you think the nameless Nancys of AT just like drama and have nothing to lose by making BS claims? Get your head out of the sand.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

zap said:


> Andre actually pioneered these style stands so anyone now producing them is copying his ideas. Just a reality check...


I love how one thread has people saying "wahhh, you stole an idea, that's just wrong", despite the fact that it's totally legal from a patent standpoint.

The next thread says "I don't care if you think its wrong, the law is on my side if I steal your treestand because you left it out too long".

This site is crap.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> This episode was about the cast aluminum platform patent, not the waterjetted custom gear stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because they are sponsored, doesn't mean the attempt to clear the air, and call out the bullcrap, is any less valid. You think these guys are just lying, and putting their name on it? Or do you think the nameless Nancys of AT just like drama and have nothing to lose by making BS claims? Get your head out of the sand.


Are you spiraling right now? It's going to be ok.

I was talking about how expensive treestands don't seem very working class bowhunter


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> This episode was about the cast aluminum platform patent, not the waterjetted custom gear stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Naw it was asked about after the ATA show and the " patent" claim and then Cody went on to discuss how his Dad created the Cast stand etc... but the original question and statement/claim in regards to the patent infringement was in regards to the water jetting process.
The question was dodged like a CNN debate and diverted to talking about being the one's who created the hang on stand.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

westmichigander said:


> Naw it was asked about after the ATA show and the " patent" claim and then Cody went on to discuss how his Dad created the Cast stand etc... but the original question and statement/claim in regards to the patent infringement was in regards to the water jetting process.
> The question was dodged like a CNN debate and diverted to talking about being the one's who created the hang on stand.


Post a link


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Post a link


a Link to what? You were the one who brought up the podcast, maybe go relisten


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

westmichigander said:


> a Link to what? You were the one who brought up the podcast, maybe go relisten


A link to the podcast. We must be talking about different ones.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> A link to the podcast. We must be talking about different ones.


We are talking about the same podcast, episode 315 I attached a link. The conversation of the "patent" starts at 38:50 mark in the video

https://youtu.be/qbfebHmhTDE


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

zap said:


> Andre actually pioneered these style stands so anyone now producing them is copying his ideas. Just a reality check...



I agree! Whenever I see the new Tesla cars, or new hellcats I think to myself “man they’re copying the model T’s and Fred flintstones car so bad!” It almost embarrassing.


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> It seems looking at the long sticks, they could have added in a couple more grommet locations so you could fasten them different ways to get it the sticks to pack better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


agree. I think they are on to something with the stacking feature but this initial design can be improved.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frankjpalmieri said:


> agree. I think they are on to something with the stacking feature but this initial design can be improved.


They didn’t stick that “1.0” on the end for nothing. Next year they will have the version that they should of launched with.

But who knows this whole patent deal can come to ahead and the owner of the patent could put the cabash on LWCG all together.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> I agree! Whenever I see the new Tesla cars, or new hellcats I think to myself “man they’re copying the model T’s and Fred flintstones car so bad!” It almost embarrassing.


lmao


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

westmichigander said:


> Naw it was asked about after the ATA show and the " patent" claim and then Cody went on to discuss how his Dad created the Cast stand etc... but the original question and statement/claim in regards to the patent infringement was in regards to the water jetting process.
> The question was dodged like a CNN debate and diverted to talking about being the one's who created the hang on stand.


I think Cody and Curt have a bromance now because they have gauges and tats. So the WCB dudes are shills for $800 setups now. Kind of ironic. I noticed when I initially listened to the podcast that Cody didn't answer the question directly. I'm not taking sides either way, but LWCG has seemed slimy from the get go. I believe WCB also got saddles from Tethrd, but I think that kind of got overshadowed by LWCG. WCB is tough to listen to because there really isn't much substance to it. Their formula is basically plugging sponsors, making fun of Steve, have a barely audible phone in interview with someone, plug more sponsors, add a go shoot your bow send off.


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

westmichigander said:


> I could be wrong but i believe the patent is regarding the "water jetting" method of creating the stand, not the actual design. Which I listened to the podcast and seemed to be excluded from said rant.


Bingo.


----------



## frankjpalmieri (Jul 17, 2018)

BroMontana said:


> I think Cody and Curt have a bromance now because they have gauges and tats. So the WCB dudes are shills for $800 setups now. Kind of ironic. I noticed when I initially listened to the podcast that Cody didn't answer the question directly. I'm not taking sides either way, but LWCG has seemed slimy from the get go. I believe WCB also got saddles from Tethrd, but I think that kind of got overshadowed by LWCG. WCB is tough to listen to because there really isn't much substance to it. Their formula is basically plugging sponsors, making fun of Steve, have a barely audible phone in interview with someone, plug more sponsors, add a go shoot your bow send off.


agree, its an absolutely terrible, and I mean TERRIBLE podcast and I can listen to just about anything bow hunting related. The offer nothing that you cannot find other places.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

frankjpalmieri said:


> agree, its an absolutely terrible, and I mean TERRIBLE podcast and I can listen to just about anything bow hunting related. The offer nothing that you cannot find other places.


Agreed, I can't stand their podcast!! I've tried to listen to them but absolutely cannot..


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

BowhunterT100 said:


> Agreed, I can't stand their podcast!! I've tried to listen to them but absolutely cannot..


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I tried but couldn't stick with it.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

I just listened to the LWCG on working class bowhunter podcast on the way home from work and I agree it was tough to listen to. Random f-bombs like a bunch of teens, big commercial for LWCG. They talked about that trail camera like it was something revolutionary. WOW, the tree mount!!! And talk about under the table cheap shots at Dan Infalt. WOW. How many times did the host bring up drilling holes in climbing sticks....obvious jab at the beast sticks. He tried to make it sound like he was talking about "modders" but it was at Infalt. And I am not an Infalt worshipper either. 1st and last time for WCB.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine weighs 19.70 lbs, and that is 4 full length 32” steps, stand, seat, and shoulder straps. This is over 10 lbs lighter than my XOP setup, so i’m happy with my investment!

The stand packs so close to your back that it literally feels like I’m carrying my daypack around. I could easily wear it on my back all day.

Each full length stick weighs 2.36 lbs.

Only complaint with the setup is that the steps do not fit snuggly in the holes in the platform. They still need to have a strap go around them, but you use one to secure the seat anyway so not a big deal!!

Can’t wait to get it on a tree! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pabuck said:


> Mine weighs 19.70 lbs, and that is 4 full length 32” steps, stand, seat, and shoulder straps. This is over 10 lbs lighter than my XOP setup, so i’m happy with my investment!
> 
> The stand packs so close to your back that it literally feels like I’m carrying my daypack around. I could easily wear it on my back all day.
> 
> ...


2lbs 6.7oz without strap.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

enkriss said:


> 2lbs 6.7oz without strap.
> 
> View attachment 6908389


2.36 lbs = 2 lbs 5.76 oz

I only put 2 rubber grommets in mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishguts430 (Feb 17, 2011)

My helium sticks and xop weight 21 pounds and cost a heck of a lot less.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

My beast stick is 2lbs on the dot. With a single aider of webbing and versa strap on it.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Andre and Al Gore.A working pair.Invented treestands and the internet together.
What a joke.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Got a shipping notification today on the stand.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

pabuck said:


> 2.36 lbs = 2 lbs 5.76 oz
> 
> I only put 2 rubber grommets in mine!
> 
> ...


That was a short lived love affair to already be in the classifieds. 
What's not to like?


----------



## nadornati (Oct 28, 2014)

Ain’t is easier and cheaper for most of you fatties to just lose three pounds off the waistline ?


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

nadornati said:


> Ain’t is easier and cheaper for most of you fatties to just lose three pounds off the waistline ?


Lmao


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

zap said:


> Andre actually pioneered these style stands so anyone now producing them is copying his ideas. Just a reality check...


Negative ghost rider, he pioneered cast stands, nothing about water jet, plasma cut, cnc. That's like saying car manufacturers today are copying Henry Ford's ideas. I know you're a fan of his, I've met and talked to him several times over the years. I like the stands, not much of a personal fan of his. Strother 2.0

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

nadornati said:


> ain’t is easier and cheaper for most of you fatties to just lose three pounds off the waistline ?


lmbo


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

More mods to my stand.
This is more like it.


----------



## RAPTOR5 (Nov 27, 2016)

Those of you that have had a chance to hunt a bunch with the LWCG stand and sticks, I'd like to hear your feelings, good or bad. Very little info from guys that have been out with them it seems.


----------



## wannagopro773 (Jul 24, 2019)

I've used mine about 20 times this season.
No regrets purchasing it, although I nervous about spending so much money and waiting an extended period of time to receive it.
The transport straps are comfortable.
The sticks attach easily to each other and to the stand. I do add a rubber gear tie to ensure they dont go anywhere (4 full legnth sticks)
The seat shelf is nice for my backpack.
I've been using the buckle-less option for the sticks and they've been rock solid while ascending up a tree.
The stand is easy to hang and despite the small seat, it's very comfortable. 
The metal/rubber coating is holding up well except where the seat turns into the shelf. It definitely is quieter than my old hawk stand.
Only downside for me is that my bow wont fit into the designed bow holder on the platform.

I switched from hawk helium double sided sticks and since using the 1 single step LWCG stick, it hasn't been an issue for me.

Overall, pleased with my purchase.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

RAPTOR5 said:


> Those of you that have had a chance to hunt a bunch with the LWCG stand and sticks, I'd like to hear your feelings, good or bad. Very little info from guys that have been out with them it seems.


I’ve used mine a bunch so far and its performing great! There are a few things that need a upgrade so I email them and they are already working on them. 

The only down side for me is the seat is to low for my taller build. It’s great for a four hours sit but I sure hope they make one a little bit bigger for all day rut hunts. I’ve heard rumors that they are going to build a large stand and I haven’t sent the email to verify that rumor. If they do I’ll probably sell the 1.0 and get the bigger one.


----------



## RAPTOR5 (Nov 27, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## RAPTOR5 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’ve used mine a bunch so far and its performing great! There are a few things that need a upgrade so I email them and they are already working on them.
> 
> The only down side for me is the seat is to low for my taller build. It’s great for a four hours sit but I sure hope they make one a little bit bigger for all day rut hunts. I’ve heard rumors that they are going to build a large stand and I haven’t sent the email to verify that rumor. If they do I’ll probably sell the 1.0 and get the bigger one.


What are the things you think need to be upgraded?


----------

